# 27 janvier 2010: Jobs dévoile l'iPad



## havez (18 Janvier 2010)

Et voici le topic adéquat aux réactions 

Alors, à quoi allons nous avoir droit? 


*iSlate?*
Mise à jour des MacBook Pro?
Nouveautés logicielles?
*Une chose complètement inattendue?*
Autre(s) mise(s) à jour matérielle(s)?
...

Aller, avec cette petite carte d'invitation, nous avons déjà des pistes 









Je prévois le café pour les insomniaques 
Le compteur DashBoard est en route, et je passe le reste des détails 

Les réactions sont ouvertes   (merci à Twitter et MacGénération d'avoir Twitté  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

iSlate et rien d'autre je parie ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

iSlate , MacBook Pro , Aperture 3 et iPod touch photo .


----------



## havez (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> iSlate , MacBook Pro , Aperture 3 et iPod touch photo .



Just perfect 
Et tiens, pourquoi pas une mise à jour de Final Cut Express? Il avait été délaissé u profit de Logic Express, ce serrait le bon moment, en même temps qu'Aperture 3, et pourquoi pas iLife '10 et iWork '10


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

iLife et iWork , ce serait logique .
Après , je ne sais pas , je préfère un nouveau MacBook Pro qu'un nouvel ilife .


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2010)

Ne vous attendez pas à une liste de nouveautés longue comme le bras, les habitués d'Apple savent bien comment ça se passe...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui , regarde en Septembre .

Enfin , j'espère juste le MacBook Pro , le reste je m'en fiche .


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ne vous attendez pas à une liste de nouveautés longue comme de bras, les habitués d'Apple savent bien comment ça se passe...



Ben, "One more thing".


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Ca veut dire quoi exactement ?

Un truc en plus ?

je ne sais pas du tout , merci d'avance .


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi exactement ?
> 
> Un truc en plus ?
> 
> je ne sais pas du tout , merci d'avance .



Normal, tu n'étais pas né.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Haha , sérieusement ?


----------



## havez (18 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ne vous attendez pas à une liste de nouveautés longue comme le bras, les habitués d'Apple savent bien comment ça se passe...



Je vois ce que tu veux dire  Les suppositions que j'ai faite n'ont été mise que pour lancer le débat


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ne vous attendez pas à une liste de nouveautés longue comme le bras, les habitués d'Apple savent bien comment ça se passe...



J'attends surtout la vagues des "beurk, c'est moins bien que ce que je pensais"
"c'est nulle"
"trop cher"

Et 3 semaines après

"J'en ai acheté 12 !!! "


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> J'attends surtout la vagues des "beurk, c'est moins bien que ce que je pensais"
> "c'est nulle"
> "trop cher"
> 
> ...



Moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140261/nouveau-brevet-decrivant-un-imac-multitouch

Un iMac tactile : Bof bof , je veux un nouveau MacBook Pro moi .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140261/nouveau-brevet-decrivant-un-imac-multitouch
> 
> Un iMac tactile : Bof bof , je veux un nouveau MacBook Pro moi .



Vu comme ça, c'est jouable :


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2010)

bof.
Là, je dois sévèrement manquer d'imagination mais je n'y crois pas un instant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> bof.
> Là, je dois sévèrement manquer d'imagination mais je n'y crois pas un instant.



L'intérêt du concept de ce croquis est la position de l'écran, très incliné. Il n'y a qu'avec un écran très incliné que c'est jouable.


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2010)

Même. On n'écrit ou ne manipule pas quelque chose de ce type le bras tendu, donc il faut que l'ordinateur s'aplatisse sur le bureau. Et encore : avec l'épaisseur de l'ordinateur, ça fait vite haut sur le bureau. Je ne conçois pas une épaisseur supérieure à celle d'un ordinateur portable.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2010)

Euh... en imaginant que l'appareil puisse descendre un peu plus bas, au ras du bureau, et qu'il soit assez fin sur sa tranche inférieure, ça ressemblerait ni plus ni moins à une table à dessin inclinée, ce qui n'a rien d'anti-ergonomique.
Disons que tout dépend de la hauteur initiale du bureau, pour que les avant-bras ne soient pas trop tournés vers le haut, effectivement.

Mais je doute qu'un tel objet sorte le 27. Apple va abattre ses cartes une par une.

En revanche, vu le carton d'invitation, le couple iLife-Tablet fait sens.

La tablette ne serait donc pas qu'une simple liseuse passive, elle permettrait aussi (et surtout ?) de créer ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Perso , je dis non merci aux traces de doitgs , et puis pour jouer , preuve en est avec l'iPhone , ce n'est pas terrible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

Dernières rumeurs



> Le fait qu'Apple officialise son special event n'a pas calmé les rumeurs, bien au contraire. Même Fox News s'en mêle et annonce que l'événement d'Apple devrait tourner autour de trois produits : la tablette, iPhone OS 4.0 et iLife.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Donc , pas de MacBook Pro , les ventes d'Apple en matière de portable baissera (ou pas) si pas de core i5.


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Janvier 2010)

Tout ça pour un MacBook Pro ? Ça serait dommage  Une mise à jour de l'Apple Store dans 2 ou 3 semaines devrait suffir.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Heu , ca sert à quoi une tablette ?


.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Tout ça pour un MacBook Pro ? Ça serait dommage  Une mise à jour de l'Apple Store dans 2 ou 3 semaines devrait suffir.



Exactement.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Janvier 2010)

He bien beaucoup de bruit pour cet event mais pas trop d'info sérieuses finalement, d'habitude on a plein de fake avec souvent les bon trucs dedans, là il me semble que c'est assez timide.

En ce qui me concerne j'attends une tablette qui enfin puisse prendre des notes de maniére efficace, pourquoi pas avec un stylo (pas un stylet trop petit) et un bon logiciel de reconnaissance d'écriture mais un bon 
Et bien sur de synchroniser les dites notes avec le Mac.

Globalement j'attends un objet qui remplace mes carnets de notes, plus toutes les fonction supplémentaire comme le web, lecteur multimédia, iwork, les livres etc


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Heu , ca sert à quoi une tablette ? .



Ah ben ça, Steve nous le dira le 27 janvier


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Bah j'en achèterai pas perso .


----------



## badboyprod (19 Janvier 2010)

Je comprends même pas qu'il est des internautes qui écrivent encore "moi j'espère un MBP!!" "Vive la MAJ des MBP" ou encore "iphone 4G!"...

Soyons rationnel: 

- Titre de l'invitation: "Venez voir notre dernière création"
Qui dit création, dit donc nouveau produit et pas une nouvelle génération

- Si on suit les dernières rumeurs:
Rentre dans la catégorie des nouveaux produits, la fameuse tablette, ou très récemment l'iMac touch. Donc ca devrait se jouer là dessus avec je pense 90% de chance pour que ce soit la tablette. Sinon un autre produit dont on a jamais entendu parler mais j'y crois moyen...
Par contre niveau soft surement que iphone OS 4.0 sera présenté. Il semble être utilisé sur l'iSlate, donc cela voudrait dire qu'il profite de l'occasion pour le présenter

- Date des dernières MAJ de produit vs cycle de vie des produits Apple:
Seul le Mac Pro pourrait se présenter comme potentiellement mis à jour... Et encore il ne s'agit pas d'un nouveau produit. 
Après la suite iLife et iWork n'a pas été mise à jour pour 2010. Donc il y a fort à parier que la sortie d'un nouveau hardware orienté "touch" introduise de nouveaux logiciels "touch"

Donc si on rationalise
- iSlate (90%) / iMac touch (7%) / Produit mystère (3%)
- iLife et iWork 10 touch
- iPhone OS 4.0

Et part pitié arrêtez avec iPod touch, MBP....


----------



## saurodil (19 Janvier 2010)

pour ma part, meme sans etre un expert,
je suis certain que le mbp va etre mis a jour tres vite, la sortie du macbook crée un décalage important sur le mbp 13' pour des différences minimes.
Je ne pense pas qu une société avec des gammes bien établies acceptent longtemps cet état de fait.
Ils doivent revoir leur placement des mbp soit en qualitatif et en conservant les memes prix soit en baissant les tarifs.
apres, sur un plan commercial, trop d'infos tue l'info alors le feront ils à l'event en risquant de perdre tout le monde sous trop d'annonces ou que seul la grosse news soit relayée, c'est eux qui voient.


----------



## Fìx (19 Janvier 2010)

Encore 8 jours de spéculations, de rumeurs, de forumeurs en masturbation mentale*??...._ (*le prenez pas tous pour vous hin?! :rateau:  )_


Hop, aussitôt abonné, j'me désabonne de ce fil! :sleep:


----------



## F118I4 (19 Janvier 2010)

N' empêche que la tablette tactile a carrément monopolisé les rumeurs alors qu' il y a quelques mois on parlait de l' accord entre LG et Apple pour une TV intelligente pour 2010...
Surtout que Sony vient d' officialisé l' arrivé du PSN sur les Bravia, Microsoft a fait de même sur l' expansion du Xbox Live.



badboyprod a dit:


> Et part pitié arrêtez avec iPod touch


Il faut dire que l' iPod Touch a subit une légère MAJ contrairement à ce qu' il a été programmé par Apple (APN).
Maintenant qu' Apple a centré son iPod Touch plus comme une console de jeux, on attend de voir la prochaine MAJ si retour en arrière = APN ou autres...

PS: Kotaku a été invité à l' Apple Event


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Même. On n'écrit ou ne manipule pas quelque chose de ce type le bras tendu, donc il faut que l'ordinateur s'aplatisse sur le bureau. Et encore : avec l'épaisseur de l'ordinateur, ça fait vite haut sur le bureau. Je ne conçois pas une épaisseur supérieure à celle d'un ordinateur portable.



C'est le bureau qui devrait être un écran multitouch, ça se serait une sacrée évolution (et que j'attends depuis au moins 10 ans ! )


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Janvier 2010)

Petite remarque en passant : 
L'invitation me semble avoir été lancée assez tôt par rapport à d'autres Apple Event.
Mais c'est peut-être qu'une impression


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est le bureau qui devrait être un écran multitouch, ça se serait une sacrée évolution (et que j'attends depuis au moins 10 ans ! )



Même , pour moi , le tactile n'a pas sa place sur les ordinateurs portables ou fixes. (Ce n'est que mon avis).

Et puis , à la limite , tu as la surface .
http://www.microsoft.com/surface/


----------



## xao85 (19 Janvier 2010)

C'est ici la keynote?


----------



## Ambri-piotta (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous. Je suis fortement interresé par la future tablette Apple qui va etre dévoilée le 27 janvier. J'ai vu de nombreux fakes sur des photo et j'ai remarqué que les personnes l'immaginaient de deux façons: IPHONE géant (avec Apple store et aplications) ou comme un MacBook tactile (Finder, iPhoto, etc...) 
savez vous comment sera elle (ou comment vous pensez qu'elle sera)???


----------



## vaga67 (19 Janvier 2010)

On peut le voir en direct quelque part ce keynote ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

Comme c'est l'habitude depuis un certain nombre d'années, en vidéo, sans doute non. Mais par le site de MacGe oui. 

Et tu peux venir taper la causette sur un des salons iChat de Macge.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Normal, tu n'étais pas né.



Je sais ce que ça veut dire .
One more thing = Quelque chose d'autre .

Pour le salon macg , il n'y a plus personne , regarde en Septembre pour les iPod , il y avait iDuck , Trukenplastik , 3-4 autres personnes et moi .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour le salon macg , il n'y a plus personne , regarde en Septembre pour les iPod , il y avait iDuck , Trukenplastik , 3-4 autres personnes et moi .



Justement, il faut recruter pour le prochain keynote. Plus on est de fous, plus on rit.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Lol , on va être déçu comme la dernière fois .


----------



## F118I4 (19 Janvier 2010)

Normalement +1 dans le salon MacG!


----------



## leonzeur (20 Janvier 2010)

idée qui me vient d'un coup..
Apple a toujours mis des messages cachés dans ses cartons d'invitations..

dans le mot Latest il y a Slate...


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2010)

Je te recommanderais une douche froide, un peu de méditation transcendantale ou quelques tranquilisants (au pire).


----------



## Paradise (21 Janvier 2010)

leonzeur a dit:


> idée qui me vient d'un coup..
> Apple a toujours mis des messages cachés dans ses cartons d'invitations..
> 
> dans le mot Latest il y a Slate...



:mouais: bonokd'accordpourquoipassitulesouhaite  
+1 pour bompi pour la douche très froide. 

C'est en espérant que la déception arrive... (l'expérience confirme)


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2010)

Ouais puis hin?... Y'a pas besoin de décoder des anagrammes, ni d'arriver à déchiffrer des images subliminales pour savoir, ou tout du moins soupçonner, qu'on risque de parler de l'iSlate pendant cet événement.............


----------



## shenrone (21 Janvier 2010)

Punaise j'attend énormément de cette conférence, a tel point que je suis presque certain d'être déçu

Pas forcement dans l'ordre

Renouvellement du MBA
Renouvellement des MBP, j'hésite entre MBA et MBP mais il faut que je me décide vite...
Nouvel Iphone, j'ai occulte le 3GS en restant sur le 3G  j'espère quelques améliorations sympa.
Bien sur la Tablette, je souhaite que Steve parvienne a réitère le coup de maitre réalise avec l'Iphone en rendant cette tablette indispensable....
Et puis pourquoi pas quelques mise a jour logiciel


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2010)

Tu oublies les MacPro ! N'y a-t-il pas de nouveaux Xéon ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Si , à 6 coeurs : peut-être dans 3 ans ?


----------



## antibo (21 Janvier 2010)

J'hallucine de voir que certains espèrent une simple MAJ de MBP...
Ayons plus d'ambition dans nos espérances que diable ! 

Personnellement je vois dans cette invitation qu'Apple capitalise sur le mot "création" : "venez voir notre dernière création", des taches de peinture symbolisant la notion de création à tout va, etc.

Pourquoi ?

Peut-être parce que la "Création de contenus" sera au centre de cette nouvelle machine et qu'elle permettra d'accéder à une médiathèque en ligne (comme iTunes Store aujourd'hui, mais en plus large) contenant des livres (book et magazines, gratuits et payants, proposés par des maisons d'édition et des particuliers, comme la musique sur iTunes), de la musique (iTunes Store : musique + iTunes LP), des applications (App Store).

"Création" encore car le nouveau iWork10 intégrera un nouveau Pages capable de créer des magazines interactifs (gestion du multitouch, des animations, etc.), un nouveau Keynote (permettant de créer notamment des iTunes LP) et pourquoi pas un nouveau logiciel pour créer des applications simplement.

"Création" enfin car chacun pourra créer sa maison d'édition de contenus en ligne dans la grande médiathèque et proposer ses produits (gratuits ou payants), qu'ils soient écrits, musicaux ou vidéo.

Et pour consulter tout ça me direz-vous ?
There is a One More Thing : iPad

Alors c'est pas de l'ambition ça ?

Bon, rendez-vous mercredi pour une simple MAJ des MBP


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Ok.

Mais à quoi sert l'iPad ?
Et franchement , iWork/iLife 10 , pour avoir 3 nouveautés et payer le prix fort , non merci.


----------



## antibo (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok.
> Mais à quoi sert l'iPad ?



À quoi servait l'iPhone avant qu'on ait les Applications et les usages qui vont avec ?

l'iPad servira à consulter tous ces nouveaux contenus (créés et optimisés pour ce périphérique) dans les meilleures condition (format portrait pour le texte, paysage pour itunes LP, etc...



etienne000 a dit:


> Et franchement , iWork/iLife 10 , pour avoir 3 nouveautés et payer le prix fort , non merci.



Pour moi iWork dépasse tous les autres logiciels existants en terme d'ergonomie et de rapport puissance/simplicité, je l'utilise tous les jours et je sauterai sur la version 10, c'est sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Bah l'iPhone servait à téléphoner .

Et puis bon , 1000 dans un truc pareil , ya que les pigeons qui achèteront .


----------



## antibo (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah l'iPhone servait à téléphoner .



Faut être sacrement grave pour acheter un iPhone pour téléphoner uniquement.
On dirait une phrase de l'autre c*n de Christophe Aléveque dans l'émission de Durand l'autre soir qui disait avoir acheté un iPhone pour téléphoner uniquement et qu'il n'aimait pas le tactile.
Personne ne l'a obligé à acheter un iPhone que je sache...
Faut utiliser son cerveau de temps en temps (je parle pour lui hein pas pour toi  )



etienne000 a dit:


> Et puis bon , 1000&#8364; dans un truc pareil , ya que les pigeons qui achèteront .



On disait ça des iPhones aussi.
Et les pigeons sont bien contents aujourd'hui 

Si on devait m'interdire d'avoir un iPhone, je préfererais ne plus avoir de téléphone portable plutôt que de ré-utiliser un Sony ou un Nokia comme j'avais avant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Je te parle au début de l'iPhone , il n'y avait pas d'appstore .


Après , pour la iSlate (je préfère ) , je ne vois pas à qui elle peut être destinée : Lycéen : Trop chère / Pro : si c'est des applis iPhone : non.

Après , je ne vois pas .


----------



## antibo (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Après , pour la iSlate (je préfère ) , je ne vois pas à qui elle peut être destinée : Lycéen : Trop chère / Pro : si c'est des applis iPhone : non.
> Après , je ne vois pas .



Il faut avoir de l'imagination, ne pas rester à notre niveau d'utilisation d'aujourd'hui, mais essayer d'imaginer les usages de demain (comme avec l'iPhone et ses Apps qui ont créé un nouvel usage du portable, qui est un téléphone/ipod/navigateur/console/et j'en passe alors qu'avant avec un téléphone, on téléphonait).

Personnellement, je me vois très bien lire les magazines que j'achète aujourd'hui en version papier sous forme numérique (chose que je pourrais faire aujourd'hui, mais je n'aime pas lire devant mon iMac) et enrichie (vidéos, contenus remis à jour, corrigés, etc.), je me vois également bien retrouver le plaisir d'écouter un album en feuilletant quelque chose en rapport (comme avec les vinyles) grâce à une tablette qui me permet d'accéder à des contenus riches tout en écoutant de la musique (iTunes LP), etc.

Les nouveaux usages ne manquent pas.. Aujourd'hui techniquement, nous sommes à une époque où tout est possible, mais où rien ne se fait, par manque d'idée, par manque de contenus et par manque de solution simple pour consommer de la culture dématérialisée.

Pour moi l'iPad/iSlate/MagicBook à un grand coup à jouer.


----------



## F118I4 (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je te parle au début de l'iPhone , il n'y avait pas d'appstore .
> 
> 
> Après , pour la iSlate (je préfère ) , je ne vois pas à qui elle peut être destinée : Lycéen : Trop chère / Pro : si c'est des applis iPhone : non.
> ...


Je suis d' accord avec toi mais on attend tous de voir Steve nous dire: "la iSlate servira pour ceci et pour cela, la iSlate est professionnelle!" etc, on verra bien à quelle sauce il va nous manger...

On pourra juger des arguments quant on aura le joujou entre les mains dans les APR, Fnac et autres.
C' est toujours pareil avec Apple on peut s' attendre au pire comme au meilleur.

PS: le tactile ce n' est plus trop ma tasse de thé, je préfère les iMac classiques et les Blackberry (en particulier le 9700).


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Janvier 2010)

"le nouveau iWork10 intégrera un nouveau Pages capable de créer des magazines interactifs (gestion du multitouch, des animations, etc.),"

Voilà une idée qu'elle serait bonne! En tant que rédacteur d'ouvrages scientifiques gratuits, je trouve l'idée excellente.... Espérons!


----------



## kenell (21 Janvier 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "le nouveau iWork10 intégrera un nouveau Pages capable de créer des magazines interactifs (gestion du multitouch, des animations, etc.),"
> 
> Voilà une idée qu'elle serait bonne! En tant que rédacteur d'ouvrages scientifiques gratuits, je trouve l'idée excellente.... Espérons!



En effet !! intéressante idée !! même si en fin de compte ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'Apple y pense pour Pages... surtout pour des animations... ça paraît plutôt complexe.


----------



## Choan (22 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah l'iPhone servait à téléphoner .
> 
> Et puis bon , 1000&#8364; dans un truc pareil , ya que les pigeons qui achèteront .



in pour me faire pigeonner de 1000&#8364;. 

et pour la premiere fois je  vais pas attendre la revision du produit pour me jeter dessus :rateau:


----------



## nabazoubizoux (22 Janvier 2010)

Idem !!! Dès que ça sort je le prend !!!


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2010)

Mouais. Il faut simplement espérer ne pas connaître les ennuis qui surviennent sur les nouveautés (très) neuves d'Apple. On a un exemple récent, certes un peu extrême [qui ne risquait pas de m'arriver : je ne vois guère où mettre un écran 27 pouces chez moi ...]
S'ils ont poussé l'héroïsme un peu trop loin, il y a toujours le risque du défaut de fabrication, défaut de jeunesse, disons.


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Janvier 2010)

Il ne faut non plus généraliser les problèmes de l'iMac 27" à toute la gamme. Certes les problèmes sont bien réels mais de la à dire que tout d'un coup, toute la gamme n'est pas fiable, ça me paraît un peu extrême. (Comme quand on voit les réactions dans les news concernées)


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2010)

Je ne dis pas ça, loin s'en faut, mais on constate que sur les matériels un peu poussés en matière d'intégration et/ou de nouveauté, le risque est toujours plus grand de connaître des pépins (de jeunesse ou de conception).

C'est histoire de garder son sens froid devant l'événement.


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui là je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## xao85 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ca me ferait rire que l'iMac de ipapy lors de la keynote face un petit saut d'écran!


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca me ferait rire que l'iMac de ipapy lors de la keynote face un petit saut d'écran!



C'est pour ça qu'il aura un Mac Pro avec un Cinema Display


----------



## GrayStorm (23 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas l'action Apple s'est pris -10% dans les dents ...
Certains ont eu des infos avant les autres ?


----------



## F118I4 (23 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> En tout cas l'action Apple s'est pris -10% dans les dents ...
> Certains ont eu des infos avant les autres ?


Bah deux choix possibles la semaine prochaine:
-MAJ classiques: des MBP etc donc l' action chute
-iTablette l' action grimpe


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> En tout cas l'action Apple s'est pris -10% dans les dents ...
> Certains ont eu des infos avant les autres ?



Les spéculateurs ont pris leurs bénéfices, c'est tout ...


----------



## GrayStorm (23 Janvier 2010)

-10% en prise de bénéfices ? J'y connais pas grand chose à la Bourse (voir rien du tout) mais quand j'entends à la radio certains s'exiter parce que la bourse a pris ou perdu 2%, 10% ça me semble énorme.

Enfin, on aura l'info avant la fin du monde à priori


----------



## Steph-24 (23 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> En tout cas l'action Apple s'est pris -10% dans les dents ...
> Certains ont eu des infos avant les autres ?



Toutes les valeurs sont en baisse depuis milieu de semaine. Ca n'a rien de spécifique à Apple


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2010)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Toutes les valeurs sont en baisse depuis milieu de semaine. Ca n'a rien de spécifique à Apple



Ni les prises de bénéfices d'ailleurs. Si toutes les actions ont fait un bond, tout le monde récupère ses billes (et en général ce sont les petits actionnaires qui se font piéger). C'est ça la bourse !


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Janvier 2010)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> J'attends surtout la vagues des "beurk, c'est moins bien que ce que je pensais"
> "c'est nulle"
> "trop cher"
> 
> ...



12 ? Non, non une tablette me suffira, j'ai résisté à l'iPhone, mais là je crois que je vais plonger avec les risques d'essuyer les platres et comme d'habitude de payer beaucoup plus cher ce qui baissera de 2 ou 300  le 2e ou 3e mois après et en étant plus performant,... Mais bon après Newton, dans 10 ans sur une étagère le 1e modèle :love:


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> -10% en prise de bénéfices ? J'y connais pas grand chose à la Bourse (voir rien du tout) mais quand j'entends à la radio certains s'exiter parce que la bourse a pris ou perdu 2%, 10% ça me semble énorme.
> 
> Enfin, on aura l'info avant la fin du monde à priori



Et si la fin du monde arrivait plutôt que prévu! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et si la fin du monde arrivait plutôt que prévu! :rateau:



Ah non ! On veut la iTablette avant !


----------



## pftlyon (25 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir,

 Keynote prévue le 27 à 10h, 19H chez nous mais. Donc Mercredi soir 19h ou jeudi soir 19h???

Merci


----------



## xao85 (25 Janvier 2010)

pftlyon a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Keynote prévue le 27 à 10h, 19H chez nous mais. Donc Mercredi soir 19h ou jeudi soir 19h???
> 
> Merci



Ben le 27, c'est mercredi?! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2010)

pftlyon a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Keynote prévue le 27 à 10h, 19H chez nous mais. Donc Mercredi soir 19h ou jeudi soir 19h???
> 
> Merci



Mercredi soir.


----------



## Fìx (25 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mercredi soir.



Et vous savez si ils vont parler d'un nouveau MacBook Pro?


----------



## xao85 (25 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Et vous savez si ils vont parler d'un nouveau MacBook Pro?



Rien n'est moins sur... Peut être en intro pour faire monter la sauce. Mais moi je table plus sur une keynote Iphone OS 4.0 et Islate! Enfin je me trompe peut être...


----------



## Fìx (25 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Rien n'est moins sur... Peut être en intro pour faire monter la sauce. Mais moi je table plus sur une keynote Iphone OS 4.0 et Islate! Enfin je me trompe peut être...



Nan mais j'disais ça parceque le sujet qui traite (ou devrait traiter) exclusivement de ça est complètement partie en sucette! J'voulais donc [bêtement  ] remettre de l'huile sur le feu...  :rateau: 

Mais merci de m'avoir répondu quand même! :rose:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Janvier 2010)

pftlyon a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Keynote prévue le 27 à 10h, 19H chez nous mais. Donc Mercredi soir 19h ou jeudi soir 19h???
> 
> Merci



Rahhhhhhhh depuis le temps que j'attendais, j'en pouvais plus... Il faut que je pense à acheter une boite de kleenex pour l'occasion, ça va être énorme


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5367537 a dit:
			
		

> Rahhhhhhhh depuis le temps que j'attendais, j'en pouvais plus... Il faut que je pense à acheter une boite de kleenex pour l'occasion, ça va être énorme



*Le Keynote est annulé !*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Non .
Bon bah des MacBook Pro conviendront très bien alors .


----------



## Fìx (26 Janvier 2010)

On attend maintenant la news de MacGé : _Vague de suicide sur les forums MacGé!_


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

Arf merde, moi qui avait réussi à avoir un crédit à la consommation pour acheter ma boite de mouchoir. Bon faut que je les utilise. Quelle personnes malade veux bien me rouler une pelle afin que je puisse profiter de mon dernier achat ?


----------



## MacSedik (26 Janvier 2010)

à mon avis le programme sera : 
- mise à jour des MBP.
-Présentation d'iPhone OS4. 
- Succès d'iTunes (AppStore, films, musique) bla bla habituel...
-Jony Ive qui rentre parler de design des produits.  
- sans transition, Steve Jobs, écran noir derrière avec une pomme chromée, présente tout simplement la tablette. 
1h30 me semble court comme temps, mais bon, j'ai déjà vu des Special event plus chargé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5368297 a dit:
			
		

> Arf merde, moi qui avait réussi à avoir un crédit à la consommation pour acheter ma boite de mouchoir. Bon faut que je les utilise. Quelle personnes malade veux bien me rouler une pelle afin que je puisse profiter de mon dernier achat ?



il est sympa ton banquier...


----------



## Bones (26 Janvier 2010)

J'attends des cartes graphiques digne de ce nom ( à un prix normal ) compatibles avec les mac pro 2008 & 2009 .


----------



## fpoil (26 Janvier 2010)

Merci Bones d'avoir participé


----------



## Fìx (26 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> On attend maintenant la news de MacGé : _Vague de suicide sur les forums MacGé!_



C'est moi ou j'avais ptêt raison?! :mouais:

C'est étrangement calme aujourd'hui j'trouve! :sick: _(sujets : tablet d'apple, nouveaux Macbook, ici même! ... )_


----------



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2010)

Moi je table sur 1h30


----------



## fpoil (26 Janvier 2010)

Le calme avant la tempête...y peuvent plus parler ni écrire tétanisés ils sont


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour poster pour ne rien dire ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

L'iSlate est évidemment attendue, mais tellement attendue que je pense bien que le principale intérêt de cette conférence vienne du software, et ceci pour plusieurs raisons.

Commençons par l'iSlate, evidemment les caractéristiques hardware sont importantes, mais ce qui conditionnera son succès au près du grand public, ce sera son software et ses applications, les gestes multi touch, le confort de l'utilisation avec deux mains, évidemment le système d'applications, etc...

Ensuite l'iPhone, le 3G a maintenant 1 an et demi, le 3GS n'a été qu'un coup de boost, si Apple ne nous sort pas un nouvel OS rapidement, il me semble périlleux de tenir la concurrence à l'écart, je pense surtout à Android...

Et enfin, il se pourrait bien que d'ici quelques temps, cette revolution de l'interface débarque sur le mac...

Je m'explique...

Pourquoi l'iPhone a connu un tel succès par rapport aux autres portables malgré son prix ?

Grâce à son interface ET a son système d'applications, c'est ca qui selon moi a fait ce succès.

Je pense qu'Apple aurait fort intérêt à décliner ce système non seulement sur une tablette, mais aussi ET SURTOUT sur ses macs !!!

Imaginez un OS pour ordinateurs inspiré de cette fabuleuse interaction ET possédant un magasin online style App Store ( qu'on imagine bien intégré via iTunes ).

Apple ferait enfin tomber le principale obstacle entre le consommateur lambda et le mac :

Le manque de jeux et de programmes en tout genre...

Imaginez que les éditeurs de jeux developpent pour le mac comme ils ont développé pour l'iPhone ???

Apple ne disposerait elle pas avec ce système d'une fabuleuse arme ???

C'est la principale chose que j'attends de 10.7, même si j'ai bien extrapolé et qu'évidemment cette (r)évolution ne sera pas au programme de demain...

Un système universel, qui fonctionne sur aujourd'hui sur iPhone, demain sur l'iSlate, après demain sur les Macs, et dans un futur proche sur une télé...

Aujourd'hui même les TV offrent des "Widgets" connectés au web...

Si apple franchissait ce cap, elle collerait à tous ses concurrents 2/3 ans d'avance sur le marché des ordinateurs personnels... Et cette idée collerait plutôt bien avec les rumeurs naissantes d'iMac tactile...


----------



## Dr_cube (26 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'attends pas mal de choses de cette keynote. 

En fait, l'iPhone a participé à la convergence des appareils mobiles dans les smartphones. C'est ainsi qu'on s'est retrouvé avec Internet, l'iPod, le téléphone, le GPS, l'APN, la console portable, etc. dans un seul appareil mobile. 

Mais la tablette est le chaînons manquant entre le smartphone et le MacBook, celui qui va faire converger ces deux produits. Dans la tablette on aura à terme tout ce que sait faire un smartphone et tout ce que sait faire un MacBook, d'où la convergence. 

Ce produit est donc selon-moi de la plus grande importance pour Apple. Il va de plus porter à lui seul un nouveau tournant de la dématérialisation de la presse. La tablette d'Apple aura en effet un iTunes Store pour la musique et les films, un App Store pour les logiciels, mais aussi un Book Store pour les livres, les journaux et les magazines interactifs. On aura enfin des magazines de qualité papier avec des vidéos, des animations, des graphiques interactifs, des commentaires, etc. On pourra gérer facilement ses abonnements ou ses achats à l'unité. Reliés avec iTunes, on pourra aisément finir notre lecture sur notre Mac ou imprimer l'intégralité du livre. 

En pratique, l'usage de cette tablette sera relativement simple : en situation de mobilité, on l'utilise comme une ardoise, dans les mains, sur une table ou sur les genoux. Mais à la maison on la pose quasiment à la verticale sur un dock, on connecte un clavier en Bluetooth, et on peut rédiger toute la soirée, faire de la vidéo-conférence, ou lire un article. Evidemment l'interface devra s'adapter à ce changement de contexte. 

En aucun cas l'interface de la tablette ne pourra être celle de Mac OS X ou celle de l'iPhone. Le contexte d'utilisation est très différent, et les interfaces doivent donc être adaptées. 

Au niveau du système, on aura l'iPhone OS, qui a été spécialement conçu pour les appareils mobiles ainsi que pour simplifier au maximum l'utilisation d'un ordinateur. Apple va donc continuer à cacher au maximum à l'utilisateur la notion de système de fichiers, mais aussi les notions d'installation, d'ouverture et de fermeture des logiciels, comme sur l'iPhone. 

Concernant le matériel, il faudrait qu'Apple intègre un petit port USB et une petite sortie vidéo.. Ou au moins que des adapteurs vendus séparément puissent se brancher sur le connecteur habituel de la tablette pour remplir ces offices. 


Voilà ce que j'imagine pour cette fameuse tablette ! J'espère qu'Apple ira encore plus loin et me surprendra comme ce fut le cas pour l'iPhone. 


Je vois le déroulement de la keynote comme suit : 
 Auto-congratulations sur les résultats d'Apple, 
 Notamment pour l'iPhone... 
 Apple veut aller plus loin avec l'iPhone.. 
 Après le Macintosh en 1984, l'iPod en 2001 et l'iPhone en 2007, Apple présente de nouveau un produit révolutionnaire de cette trempe. 
 Apple reinvents the (note)book. 
 ... Présentation de la tablette ... 
 Une pub vidéo. 
 Une vidéo sur l'excellence environnementale de la tablette (Bob et Jony en vedettes). 
 Synchronisation avec iTunes X (Cocoa). 
 Scott vient parler des Stores + 15 développeurs viennent à tour de rôle présenter leur logiciel et dire combien l'AppStore c'est trop cool et comment ils ont fait un truc qui déchire en seulement 3 jours alors qu'ils n'avaient encore jamais touché à un Mac. 
 Available Q3 2010. 
 One more thing: Apple TV take 3. Console de jeux + films + Internet + App Store. 
 Today. 
 One last thing: battle de piano entre un vrai piano et un piano virtuel sur iPhone et tablette. 
 Dans la foulée, mise à jour des MacBook Pro directement sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Apple ferait enfin tomber le principale obstacle entre le consommateur lambda et le mac :
> 
> Le manque de jeux et de programmes en tout genre...
> 
> Imaginez que les éditeurs de jeux developpent pour le mac comme ils ont développé pour l'iPhone ???



Pour ça vaudrait qu'Apple mette de véritable cartes graphiques dans la majorité de ses Macs et pas de grosses bouses de chipsets trimant dès qu'il faille faire tourner les dernières nouveautés ne serais-ce qu'un minimum comme en sont équipés un bon paquet du parc Apple aujourd'hui. Pour avoir quelque chose de raisonnable faut mettre la thune alors que sur PC tu as une grosse configuration de hardcore gamer pour moins cher.    

De plus je ne sais pas si tu as vu les portages des jeux depuis le passages à Intel. Si avant nos Mac PPC n'avaient pas un gros catalogue et si les jeux arrivaient un peu plus tard que sur Windows avec parfois des légers problèmes de portages, au moins ils étaient compilés pour notre plateforme. Aujourd'hui la majorité des studios ne s'emmerdent même plus à faire un portage digne de ce nom, sauf de rare cas comme Blizzard, et utilisent Cider ou autre API depuis leur réalisation Windows. Certes les jeux sortent à peu près en même temps mais c'est généralement des portages de merde qui ne permettent même pas d'y jouer correctement sur un Mac récent.    

Bref, je pense que ton analyse est très loin de la réalité concernant le monde du jeu.


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2010)

IPhone OS sur Mac ???

La j'aurais une bonne raison de me barrer ! 

Non c'est pas possible, on ne peut pas fermer comme ça un micro-ordinateur. Une tablette ok, mais pas un ordi.

Ce serait faire un cadeau à Microsoft surtout que Seven séduit finalement assez.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> IPhone OS sur Mac ???
> 
> La j'aurais une bonne raison de me barrer !
> 
> ...



iPhone OS non, mais le système d'application et cette fabuleuse IHM, pourquoi pas ???

Non ??? :rose:


----------



## tony06 (26 Janvier 2010)

je sais pas pour vous les mecs, mais moi je tiens plus en place!!! vivement demain!!! yes apple 4 ever....!


----------



## kenell (26 Janvier 2010)

Vous seriez prêt à mettre combien dans l'iSlate ?

Personnellement je pense que à 500 à 600 euros, ça peut être honnête. Au delà je laisserais tomber pendant un moment. Sauf si elle est bonne en prise de note, avec iWork. Là par contre je pourrais aller jusqu'à 700.


----------



## shenrone (26 Janvier 2010)

kenell a dit:


> Vous seriez prêt à mettre combien dans l'iSlate ?
> 
> Personnellement je pense que à 500 à 600 euros, ça peut être honnête. Au delà je laisserais tomber pendant un moment. Sauf si elle est bonne en prise de note, avec iWork. Là par contre je pourrais aller jusqu'à 700.


Si c'est vraiment la plus belle réussite de Steve jobs et qu'elle est aussi novatrice qu'on peu l'espérer, le Geek qui sommeil en moi est pret a s'alléger d'environ 1000 euros:rateau:


----------



## havez (26 Janvier 2010)

Bon, petit récapitulatif avant le jour J 

Demain est donc le grand jour, et les rumeurs n'ayant pas évoluées grandement, le résumé en début de sujet est toujours valable je pense 

Quand à moi, dès demain je serrai aux aguets et on-line dès 14h/14h30, et assurerai à peu près tous les commentaires et la maintenance de ce sujet, en n'oubliant pas Twitter et autre réseaux sociaux. 

Je relancerai à nouveau un récapitulatif en milieu d'après-midi si changement il y a eu.

Je préfère vous avertir, comme me l'a dit un bon ami de MacGé, un overload (ou une belle saturation :rateau: ) sur les serveurs de MacGénération n'est pas négligeable, de même sur Twitter et autres réseaux sociaux .
Pour soulager ceux-ci, *ne rechargez pas en permanence la page*, autant sur les forums, que sur le site même de MacGé, et encore moins sur la page du direct, qui plus est se rechargera toute seule. 
Si vous remarquez quelques ralentissements, ne vous inquiétez pas, le flot de MacUsers dégantés entrainera des ralentissement, c'est un faite.  (sans sous-estimer la structure serveur de MacGénération  )

Encore une autre précision au niveau du forum, et de ce topic: *Tolérance zéro au niveau du Flood :modo:* (tant pour le bien des lecteurs que celui des modérateurs). Un chat existe, et les commentaires sont également là, dans la limite de l'acceptable (100 pages de commentaires, bon courage pour s'y retrouver :bebe: ). De plus, créer des centaines de nouveaux sujets / topics pourraient faire un beau bazar dans le forum "Réagissez", essayez donc de rester dans le post-it créer, celui-ci donc, tant que la Keynote n'est pas terminée (question de s'y retrouver un peu) .

Un tout dernier conseil, prévoyez de quoi survivre devant votre écran, pour ceux et celles qui passeront certainement leur journée ici 

Je pense que je n'ai rien oublié  _(le récapitulatif n'est pas exhaustif, je me limite aux conditions habituelles d'usage  celles-ci peuvent-être éditées à tout moment, enfin dans la limite d'une heure après le post  )_


En vous souhaitant une agréable fin de soirée, et vous donnant tous rendez-vous demain pour la grande messe ,

Havez


----------



## fredintosh (26 Janvier 2010)




----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (26 Janvier 2010)

Après la tablette j'attend vraiment de voir des news sur l'iPhone Os 4.0 et pourquoi pas un nouveau iLife... (iTunes X)?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

Silverrrr a dit:


> (iTunes X)?



Enfin du porno...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5369309 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin du porno...



J'imagine pas ta tête lorsque on va passer à Mac Os XI .


----------



## black-hawk (27 Janvier 2010)

Savez vous si on peut la voir en video en direct?
Quand bien meme elle sera finie, j'aimerai voir la video de cette keynote mais je ne les trouve jamais sur le net.
Merci


----------



## Rezv@n (27 Janvier 2010)

La vraie-fausse interview de la tablette Apple, vraie-fausse starlette
27.01.10 | 06:40 | LEMONDE.FR Propos (presque) recueillis par le Monde.fr

Le logo d'Apple. AP/Paul Sakuma
Apple doit annoncer ce mercredi soir le lancement d'un nouveau produit très attendu : une tablette tactile, orientée vers la lecture de livre numériques, de vidéos et la navigation sur Internet. Le Monde.fr a* (presque) rencontré l'objet le plus attendu de 2010 pour une (fausse) interview exclusive de la starlette high-tech du moment.

Mademoiselle la tablette, votre sortie doit être annoncée demain en grande pompe lors d'une conférence exceptionnelle d'Apple...

Chuuuuuut ! Je suis un projet top secret, personne ne doit savoir que j'existe.

Pourtant, depuis plusieurs mois, les rumeurs se succèdent dans la presse, sans véritable démenti de la part d'Apple.

Je ne peux rien vous dire. Et ne regardez surtout pas ce dossier estampillé "confidentiel" que je viens de faire tomber par terre par accident, vous risqueriez d'y découvrir que je suis dotée d'un écran tactile multifonctions de 10 pouces et que je devrais être vendue aux alentours de 1 000 dollars.

Pour de nombreuses personnes, ce culte du secret et ces fuites plus ou moins organisées constituent une stratégie marketing étudiée.

Si les journaux et les blogs veulent écrire sur moi, qui suis-je pour les en empêcher ? Ils veulent simplement mieux me connaître... Je ne fais pourtant rien pour les encourager. Ce n'est pas parce que Steve Jobs a annoncé que je suis "le projet le plus important" qu'il ait jamais mené à bien que vous autres jouranlistes êtes obligés de vous intéresser à moi. D'ailleurs, notre politique prévoit que nous ne commentons pas les rumeurs et spéculations que nous avons nous-même lancées.

Vous avez tout de même menacé de procès le site Valleywag qui offrait de l'argent contre des photos de vous.

Que voulez-vous, personne n'aime les paparazzis ! Ces gens n'ont aucune morale, ils sont même allés exhumer mes photos d'enfance...

Il semblerait que vous utilisiez une version un peu plus puissante du système d'exploitation de l'iPhone.

Mes mensurations ne vous regardent pas. Ah, pourriez-vous me passer - sans l'ouvrir, s'il vous plaît - cette chemise en papier qui contient la liste des applications iPhones qui seront spécialement adaptées pour mon grand écran ?

La voici. Serez-vous disponible en mars en Europe ? Faudra-t-il obligatoirement souscrire un abonnement auprès d'un opérateur téléphonique pour vous acheter ? Risque-t-on une pénurie ?

Je vois très bien ce que vous essayez de faire, espèce de goujat : vous me bombardez de question pour savoir si je suis réellement multitâches, comme le supposent certains. Je ne répondrai pas.

La presse voit en vous un nouveau modèle de distribution. Vous avez déjà conclu un partenariat avec le New York Times, notamment.

J'aime beaucoup lire. La lecture, c'est ma passion. D'ailleurs, je compte bien renvoyer aux oubliettes cette pimbêche d'Amazon Kindle. Bon, bien sûr, il y a aussi une question d'argent : n'oubliez pas que sur l'App Store, Apple a un droit de regard sur le contenu des applications et empoche 30 % des ventes...

Bon, parlons de cette webcam qui va permettre de vous utiliser comme visiophone...

Qui vous a dit ça ???

C'est Stéphane Richard, le dirigeant d'Orange, qui l'a confirmé sur Europe 1...

C'est sûrement une erreur de traduction. Ce monsieur Richard a dû confondre : je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez.

D'ailleurs, je ne sais même pas comment je dois vous appeler. Mlle Islate ? MagicSlate ? iGuide ? *iPad ? iTablet ?

Mon nom de scène doit rester secret jusqu'à la grande première, mercredi soir. En attendant, ne cherchez surtout pas à savoir qui a acheté l'adresse islate.com. Vous risqueriez de découvrir que c'est une société avec laquelle Apple travaille régulièrement.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

Normalement , elle est dispo sur le site d'Apple .


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2010)

Ah merde moi qui croyait qu'on avait réouvert l'ultraflood ! 

C'est moi où il y a des nouveaux admins en bleus ?


----------



## Craquounette (27 Janvier 2010)

Apple sort une tablette de chocolat ? :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> La vraie-fausse interview de la tablette Apple, vraie-fausse starlette
> .....blablabla.....
> Mon nom de scène doit rester secret jusqu'à la grande première, mercredi soir. En attendant, ne cherchez surtout pas à savoir qui a acheté l'adresse islate.com. Vous risqueriez de découvrir que c'est une société avec laquelle Apple travaille régulièrement.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> PROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/is-this-the-apple-tablet/

Des photos de l'engin ???


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Havez





fredintosh a dit:


>



Tu as raison Fred, comment il se la pête le nioub !!!   

Attend d'être modo p'tit gars !


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as raison Fred



Et si j'dis ça => :hein: :hein:

J'ai raison aussi?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

Oué, y a "Réagissez", "Rumeurs" etc pour çà !!!!

Qu'il subisse le supplice de la poutre en chataignier corse  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> "Rumeurs" etc pour çà !!!!



Ouais, le forum Rumeurs c'est bien, y a de la place.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

De toute façon, rien ne vaut les news technologiques du _Figaro_.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Normalement , elle est dispo sur le site d'Apple .


Oui normalement vers minuit.

D' habitude il y a toujours une retransmission en direct (en stream) avec une pauvre cam sur UStream ou Justin.TV mais c' est vite saturé (nbre limité).


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> De toute façon, rien ne vaut les news technologiques du _Figaro_.


Qui laissent un forum orphelin...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> De toute façon, rien ne vaut les news technologiques du _Figaro_.



Si tu as le courage de lire plus de 100 pages, il y a des grands moments de geekitude sous ecsta dans ce fil


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2010)

Le bar > Réagissez.
Histoire de faire réagir la suissesse...


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, le forum Rumeurs c'est bien, y a de la place.





Amok a dit:


> Le bar > Réagissez.
> Histoire de faire réagir la suissesse...


À grosses fesses ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## scaryfan (27 Janvier 2010)

Allez, encore quelques de patience... 
Enfin, môa, j'm'en moque... j'ai eu Steve hier au téléphone... 



Il prend sa retraite !!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Il prend sa retraite !!!



Non pas lui mais son pancréas


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)

mais pourquoi donc me suis-je abonné à ce fil... :mouais:


----------



## miko974 (27 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement je me pose aussi cette question


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as raison Fred, comment il se la pête le nioub !!!
> 
> Attend d'être modo p'tit gars !



Je l'aurai parié celle-là  

Je ne me la pète pas, je préfère juste prévenir au lieu de guérir 
Après tout, je ne me suis pas proposé pour être modérateur, ce ne serrait pas mon poste idéal  
(et vu que je n'était  pas présent suffisamment dans l'un des forums proposés...  )

(Nioub nioub, je me suis bien imprégné de l'endroit après 2 ans :bebe: )



Fix78 a dit:


> Et si j'dis ça => :hein: :hein:
> 
> J'ai raison aussi?



Non non      (ha ben mince, rupture de coup de boule   )

Pas de news, pas de nouveau résumé, la maintenance est ouverte .   (Et oui, je suis en retard... et je me demande toujours pourquoi mes messages ont une surdose de smileys :rateau: )


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mais pourquoi donc me suis-je abonné à ce fil... :mouais:


C'est les comiques du post sur les futurs MBP qui viennent de débarquer:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est les comiques du post sur les futurs MBP qui viennent de débarquer:mouais:



Il est mignon :love:


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

Faudrait pas que ça grandisse :love:


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

Pour une fois que quelqu'un me trouve drôle, je vais pas cracher dessus.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mais pourquoi donc me suis-je abonné à ce fil... :mouais:


parce que webo a fermé celui sur la tablette ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)

Un suisse qui ferme un sujet sur la tablette, y'a comme un paradoxe...


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

Depuis que je l'ai vu mater une brune alors que la blonde le dévorait des yeux, plus rien ne m'étonne


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas ce fil n'est pas très Frey...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370090 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ce fil n'est pas très Frey...



tu veux dire que c'est un fil à plomb ?


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un suisse qui ferme un sujet sur la tablette, y'a comme un paradoxe...



Il a laissé tomber sa tablette dans la fondue. Faut le jeter dans le lac !


----------



## switch-friend (27 Janvier 2010)

hello les amoureux de la  grand pomme 

y'en a déja qui spéculent sur Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEW-APPLE-ISLATE...iewItemQQptZApple_Laptops?hash=item4ced4b3955


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

switch-friend a dit:


> hello les amoureux de la  grand pomme
> 
> y'en a déja qui spéculent sur Ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEW-APPLE-ISLATE...iewItemQQptZApple_Laptops?hash=item4ced4b3955



Courageux, en pré-commande, de plus reversement des fond pour Haiti 
Merci pour l'info


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

annonce ebay a dit:
			
		

> Prix de départ    0,01 USD



Haha! 

Euuuh... c'est quoi un USD? 


-------------------------------------------
EDIT :
​ C'est bon je sais maintenant... :rose:


Donc j'disais : *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*   ​


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

0,01 USD = 0,01$


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Haha!
> 
> Euuuh... c'est quoi un USD? ​


Unité Sodomite Digitale ou United States Dollars ? Je ne sais plus.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2010)

us dollar

_grilled par la pomme avec les mouches   _


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

Vi vi merci... j'ai trouvé après!  J'avais d'ailleurs édité!


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> us dollar
> 
> _grilled par la pomme avec les mouches   _



Grillée par Moi


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Depuis que je l'ai vu mater une brune alors que la blonde le dévorait des yeux, plus rien ne m'étonne





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un suisse qui ferme un sujet sur la tablette, y'a comme un paradoxe...



Dites, les comiques. Un calembour de P77 et le compte est bon.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Grillée par Moi


C'est toi le responsable de ce fil ? 
C'est à cause de toi que l'on ne peux plus poster dans notre fil cheri de la tablette ?
Ce si joli fil ou nous avions pu avec grande difficultés tenir à bonne distance les histeriques du fil sur le macbook pro, a force de suggestions techniques.
Si webolivier ne t'avais pas secouru (d'ailleurs pourquoi l'as t'il fait, même pas dieu le sait ) ou serait ton aujourd'hui hummmm ? 
Tu n'as pas honte ? regarde ce que tu en a fais de ce fil hummmmmm


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est les comiques du post sur les futurs MBP qui viennent de débarquer:mouais:


Le fil a été déplacé du Bar, où il était originellement...
Plains-toi à la modération !...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

Voyelle


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voyelle



Le compte est bon.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est les comiques du post sur les futurs MBP qui viennent de débarquer:mouais:



All your thread are belong to us !!!!   :hein:





:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

OK, on va se mettre doucement en scelle les z'amis !


----------



## zepatente (27 Janvier 2010)

de nombreux articles sur l'évènement sortent partout dans le monde et sur toutes sortes de sujets ... écologies , finances , télévisions ... etc ... je suis entrain de tous les mettre ici http://www.iwebeginner.com/forum/topic1902.html

j'adore cette fébrilité pour une révolution et non un simple produit

@+


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, on va se mettre doucement en s*c*elle les z'amis !


En selle...
Tu touches les étriers, toi ?!...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2010)

J'avais complètement oublié ce truc.


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'avais complètement oublié ce truc.



Haaan!!! C'est pêché!  J'espère que Steve te pardonnera!


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Ahh désolé, cette fois c'est mon substituer d'orthographe qui m'a fait ça&#8230;! 

Allez, on va se mettre en selle !


----------



## Clafou (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde! 


Je suis évidemment prêt à suivre ce special event et pour cela j'ouvre plusieurs onglets, provenant de différents sites d'actu liée à la pomme.

Dans un passé assez proche je me souviens avoir suivi des keynotes sur un site qui, en plus de texte en temps réel, postait des photos de ces dites keynotes.

Malheureusement, je ne retombe plus sur l'url de ce site... Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller?


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

Clafou a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> 
> 
> Je suis évidemment prêt à suivre ce special event et pour cela j'ouvre plusieurs onglets, provenant de différents sites d'actu liée à la pomme.
> ...



macg.co ?


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> macg.co ?



http://keynote.macg.co/ ? 


Merci pour l'édition du titre


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Il y a aussi Mac4Ever qui publie des photos en même temps (pas tapeerrrrrrrrr ).

http://keynote.mac4ever.com/


----------



## Viablub (27 Janvier 2010)

Sinon pour suivre la conférence avec des photos et en anglais il y a:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/...latest-creation-event/?sort=newest&refresh=30
http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Clafou (27 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> macg.co ?



Ah, dans mes souvenirs ils ne faisaient pas ça désolé 


Macuserman -> Merci pour le lien, je suis preneur


----------



## Paradise (27 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

@Paradise: Wait & See !


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> @Paradise: Wait & See !






Jonathan Ive est là =)


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Si il est là, il y a forcément du neuf côté design, maintenant ça pourrait se limiter à la tablette !


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il y a aussi Mac4Ever qui publie des photos en même temps (pas tapeerrrrrrrrr ).
> 
> http://keynote.mac4ever.com/


benh vas y


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Jonathan Ive est là =)



:bebe::bebe::bebeuaiiiiiiiiissssssss :bebe::bebe::bebe:



Macuserman a dit:


> Si il est là, il y a forcément du neuf côté design, maintenant ça pourrait se limiter à la tablette !



ce serait inadmissible 

:sleep:


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2010)

Viablub a dit:


> Sinon pour suivre la conférence avec des photos et en anglais il y a:
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/...latest-creation-event/?sort=newest&refresh=30
> http://live.gizmodo.com/


c'est effectivement les sites qui tiennent le coup, il faut citer aussi tuaw et appleinsider


Macuserman a dit:


> Si il est là, il y a forcément du neuf côté design, maintenant ça pourrait se limiter à la tablette !



si c'est ça on réouvre le fil sur la tablette 

et puis il y a http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

Problème de liens sur le direct de MacGé :hein:


----------



## lsr (27 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous 

Jsais pas si vous avez ce problème vous aussi, mais sur la page keynote.macge, j'ai que des liens comme ca : http://keynote.macg.co/#mce_temp_url#
Bref des liens qui ne mènent nul part... pour les photos c'est pas trop grave vu qu'elle sont à côté mais bon...

Ah bah non jsuis pas tout seul


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2010)

lsr a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Jsais pas si vous avez ce problème vous aussi, mais sur la page keynote.macge, j'ai que des liens comme ca : http://keynote.macg.co/#mce_temp_url#
> Bref des liens qui ne mènent nul part... pour les photos c'est pas trop grave vu qu'elle sont à côté mais bon...


idem.


----------



## lsr (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon c'est revenu à la normale


----------



## yack (27 Janvier 2010)

je uppe gros soucis de liens sur keynote.macgé

[ah non, ça l'a fait 1 heure, mais plus maintenant... ]


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)

Déjà dix pages, alors que rien n'a commencé ! 
Vous êtes au taquet les cocos .


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Déjà dix pages, alors que rien n'a commencé !
> Vous êtes au taquet les cocos .


c'est monsieur webolivier qui a fermé le fil de la tablette et a dirigé tout le monde ici, mais le fil était déjà existant avec quelques pages (selon le nombre de posts/page).


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

yack a dit:


> je uppe gros soucis de liens sur keynote.macgé
> 
> [ah non, ça l'a fait 1 heure, mais plus maintenant... ]



C'est réglé


----------



## Jellybass (27 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Jonathan Ive est là =)



Avec *Stephen Fry* ! Deux très grands sur une seule photo ! 

Petit privilégié, ce Stephen. Enfin, on ne peut pas lui en vouloir, il a été le deuxième acheteur du Macintosh en Europe il y a plus de 20 ans.


----------



## jpsaint (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir
toujours pas de fermeture du site apple :-(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

il n'y a pas de vidéo sur le net ???


----------



## Jellybass (27 Janvier 2010)

jpsaint a dit:


> Bonsoir
> toujours pas de fermeture du site apple :-(
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------
> ...



Non, juste des fils RSS, chats ou forums. Pas de vidéo.


----------



## lsr (27 Janvier 2010)

jpsaint a dit:


> Bonsoir
> toujours pas de fermeture du site apple :-(
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------
> ...


sur youtube il y en a plein, enfin ca dépend qu'est ce que tu cherche comme vidéo


----------



## kenell (27 Janvier 2010)

jpsaint a dit:


> Bonsoir
> toujours pas de fermeture du site apple :-(
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------
> ...



Tu l'auras demain matin la vidéo, sur iTunes et sur le net.


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

kenell a dit:


> Tu l'auras demain matin la vidéo, sur iTunes et sur le net.



Sur le PodCast officiel d'Apple


----------



## t-bo (27 Janvier 2010)

Dommage qu'on ne peut pas commentaire directement sur la page keynote. et commenter les photos.

La bouffe qu'on voit, c'est pour tous les journalistes ? free


----------



## arturus (27 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Sur le PodCast officiel d'Apple



si ça marche...j'arrive toujours pas à dl la keynote de septembre consacré aux ipods.

Sinon le store n'est pas fermé, exit les macpro et les macbook pro ???


----------



## Clafou (27 Janvier 2010)

Pas un seul mac dans la salle... Ils gardent les MBP sous le bras?


----------



## t-bo (27 Janvier 2010)

macbook / pro, ca sera pour plus tard :sleep: :rose:


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

arturus a dit:


> si ça marche...j'arrive toujours pas à dl la keynote de septembre consacré aux ipods.
> 
> Sinon le store n'est pas fermé, exit les macpro et les macbook pro ???



Bizarre, j'y arrive sans problème 



Le Store peut fermer, et va fermer à la dernière minute


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

OK, on rentre les gens !


----------



## arturus (27 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Bizarre, j'y arrive sans problème
> 
> 
> 
> Le Store peut fermer, et va fermer à la dernière minute




pas sur, appartement ya pas de mac dans la salle...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir ! 

Première fois pour ma part que je suis de si près un "special event" de Apple... 
J'ai hâte d'en savoir plus sur cette fameuse tablette, parce que je me vois bien jouer à Flight Control dessus  :rateau:

Sinon, comment rejoindre le tchat dédié à l'événement ? Merci


----------



## golastar (27 Janvier 2010)

J'attends depuis novembre les news MPB alors qu'ils sortent ce soir svp !!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est ici ! 

Bienvenue en Enfer !


----------



## filss (27 Janvier 2010)

stream là


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

arturus a dit:


> pas sur, appartement ya pas de mac dans la salle...



Qui a dit que l'on était obligé d'en présenter?


----------



## Nanaky (27 Janvier 2010)

http://www.ustream.tv/


----------



## snake6092 (27 Janvier 2010)

Ils ne sortiront peut être pas ce soir mais peuvent être tout aussi bien être annoncé ce qui serait déjà une bonne chose.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Cool, du Bob Dylan, ça sent toujours bon le Bob Dylan !


----------



## schwartzfp (27 Janvier 2010)

pfffffff quel suspens.......


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

Let's go!! =D


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Ahh un premier message ici ! Un gagnant là ! 
Allez, étonne nous !


----------



## arturus (27 Janvier 2010)

c'est pas pour ce soir ! faudra revenir la semaine prochaine


----------



## jpsaint (27 Janvier 2010)

h - 5m suspense ? une machine à laver ?


----------



## schwartzfp (27 Janvier 2010)

arturus a dit:


> c'est pas pour ce soir ! faudra revenir la semaine prochaine



No way c'est ce soir......je suis aussi excité que quand j'ai demarré mon premier apple II


----------



## Doug (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est moi, ou twitter est déjà down ?


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Janvier 2010)

arturus a dit:


> c'est pas pour ce soir ! faudra revenir la semaine prochaine



oh non ! :rateau:

j'ai très peur qu'apple présente un nouvel iPhone os qui ne sera pas compatible avec mon iPod touch. 

c'est l'Heure de vérité ! 

EDIT: mince, mon mac n'est pas a l'heure juste.


----------



## kenell (27 Janvier 2010)

Vous avez vu qu'il n'y a pas d'ordi sur scène ?!!

Et à la place il y a un fauteuil !!! En mode cool Raoul ? Pause café ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

On va commencer !


----------



## arturus (27 Janvier 2010)

schwartzfp a dit:


> No way c'est ce soir......je suis aussi excité que quand j'ai demarré mon premier apple II



nine le store n'a pas fermé. Ha, on me souffle que ça commence !


----------



## Sicilianto (27 Janvier 2010)

Y'a Al Gore ! Le mec son film c'était une pub pour Apple, on voit son Macbook à chaque séquence


----------



## crazy_c0vv (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon, tant pis pour le chat dont parle Havez quelques pages plus haut... :/


----------



## jpsaint (27 Janvier 2010)

mais cela sera compatible avec l'ipod touch, (mais toujours payant  
oui peut être que steve voulait faire un event pour papoter tranquille


----------



## t-bo (27 Janvier 2010)

kenell a dit:


> Vous avez vu qu'il n'y a pas d'ordi sur scène ?!!
> 
> Et à la place il y a un fauteuil !!! En mode cool Raoul ? Pause café ?



Vu non... Pas de live vidéo :s


----------



## arturus (27 Janvier 2010)

Sicilianto a dit:


> Y'a Al Gore ! Le mec son film c'était une pub pour Apple, on voit son Macbook à chaque séquence



tu m'étonne ! Al gore fait partit du CA d'apple.


----------



## scaryfan (27 Janvier 2010)

jpsaint a dit:


> h - 5m suspense ? une machine à laver ?



Moi, ça me plairait bien car j'ai vraiment du mal à les faire ces machines-là !


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Oulà, belle coupure !


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oulà, belle coupure !



Juste le temps de présenter l'iPad ^_^


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est cool comme produit !


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Sicilianto a dit:


> Y'a Al Gore ! Le mec son film c'était une pub pour Apple, on voit son Macbook à chaque séquence


Ouais, trop cooool !... :style:





Macuserman a dit:


> Oulà, belle coupure !


Et ça y'est ça plante de partout...
Merci, les geeks !...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Janvier 2010)

enfin c'est qd même rare que les AS ne soient pas fermés.


----------



## havez (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est cool comme produit !



Oui  Mais dommage que ce soit un peu comme à la WWDC, long


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Faut ce qu'il faut ! C'est incroyable que ça fait un an que c'est sur pied !


----------



## F118I4 (27 Janvier 2010)

Un peu déçu...
Un gros iPhone...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon ... 

- quand ?

- quel prix surtt


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Bah ça, prenez en à vous ! À force d'attendre la 7° merveille du Monde, faut voir les conséquences. mais après, c'est quand même un produit top. Une tablette. C'est ce qu'on lui a demandé d'être !


----------



## arturus (27 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Un peu déçu...
> Un gros iPhone...



+1


même pas de webcam...


----------



## F118I4 (27 Janvier 2010)

Gestion des onglets ou pas sous Safari Mobile?

L' iPad va faire booster l' iPhone (avancé Mac Os X iPhone)


----------



## spike33127 (27 Janvier 2010)

oui , un peu étrange d'avoir une grosse copie de l'iphone sur l'interface , surtout le "slide to unlock" et le bouton home . la taille du contour est trop large à mon gout aussi .

sinon sa envoie pas mal , elle sera peut etre à moi si le prix est raisonnable , j'aurait mis plus si elle était vraiment innovante mais la sa reste assez basique pas de grosse innovation technologique .

et plus surprenant , pas de store fermé et pas de Maj du site apple


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Si elle est dispo qu'en Mars, c'est normal quand même !

La santé du serveur est fragile !


----------



## F118I4 (27 Janvier 2010)

spike33127 a dit:


> oui , un peu étrange d'avoir une grosse copie de l'iphone sur l'interface , surtout le "slide to unlock" et le bouton home . la taille du contour est trop large à mon gout aussi .
> 
> sinon sa envoie pas mal , elle sera peut etre à moi si le prix est raisonnable , j'aurait mis plus si elle était vraiment innovante mais la sa reste assez basique pas de grosse innovation technologique .
> 
> et plus surprenant , pas de store fermé et pas de Maj du site apple


Oui entièrement d' accord sinon l' iPad sort pas maintenant vu que les store sont pas fermés.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

J'ai hâte pour les prix ! Je vais sûrement m'en prendre une !


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai hâte pour les prix ! Je vais sûrement m'en prendre une !


Pas moi qui le dit !... 



kerflous a dit:


> et un gadget pour ado fortuné, un !


----------



## BIBITCHE (27 Janvier 2010)

CA y est l'ipad est lancée! cette tablette numérique d'apple au format A4 alliant technologie d'ordinateur et touch, on n'en sait pas trop encore sur cette merveille de technologie offert par apple, une chose est sûr  c'est une innovation qui remplacera nos ordis dans quelque années!
N'hésitez pas si vous avez plus d'infos!







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------

Beau design!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------

Apple, un seul mot, une seule famille....


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Attention !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------

On disait 1000, mais non !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------

499$ !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------

De 499$ à 699$ !


----------



## t-bo (27 Janvier 2010)

$499 !!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Attention !!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------
> 
> ...


Papa ?!...
Maman ?!...


----------



## F118I4 (27 Janvier 2010)

On sait déjà que les voleurs sont friands d' iphone maintenant avec l' iPad laisse tombé!


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est bon, dans 60 jours !

J'achète !!


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Janvier 2010)

499 $ soit suivant la parité /$ made in Cupertino l'iPad devrait tourner à 499 


----------



## Icarus (27 Janvier 2010)

Si seulement elle sortait en mars je l'aurais demandée pour mon anniversaire :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est bon, dans 60 jours !
> 
> J'achète !!


----------



## surfman06 (27 Janvier 2010)

V'là une superbe nouvelle 499$ donc 499 , c'est cool mais est elle ouverte car depuis tout à l'heure j'attends de voir si on pourra lui mettre des pdf des divx ou bref du contenu que l'on a sur notre mac. Mais je suis rassuré car vu les rumeurs, ils sont come même tombé loin.


----------



## duracel (27 Janvier 2010)

Il monte quand même à 829 $ pour le haut de gamme.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Cool !!! Un keyboard externe !!


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2010)

Obligé de me connecter chez la concurrence pour suivre la keynote&#8230; 

Serveur trop occupé qui disent&#8230;

Tout ça pour un truc à 499 USD&#8230;

Quelques switcheurs en perspective dans 60 jours&#8230;


----------



## t-bo (27 Janvier 2010)

Alééééééééééé louiaaaaaaa ! ALE LOUIAAA ALLEE LOUIAAAAAAAAA

$629 pour 3G quand meme 

Quid des offres françaises ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------

Ca sent la pénurie à plein nez ! J'achète je revends le double !


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Magical ! Pour vouloir le mettre dans les mains de tout le monde, ça peut le faire !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------

Ahhh... Reviendu !?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

Inutile :sleep:


----------



## pickwick (27 Janvier 2010)

ça y est les trolls sont de sortie....

inutile pour toi mais certainement très utile pour d'autres.
J'en connais qui vont remplacé leur ensemble ipod touch+ mac book pro par cette jolie tablette.
Histoire de mieux coller à l'usage qu'ils font de leur matériel.


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Inutile :sleep:



Te concernant peut-être... mais dans ce cas on peut dire qu'on s'en fout un peu non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

...avec les Fanboys.


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

Vraiment impressionné par la présentation, et encore plus par la claque au moment de l'annonce du prix ! Belle machine que j'ai hâte de pouvoir essayer en magasin (va falloir attendre la fin des ruptures de stock). J'ai un regret toutefois, son manque d'autonomie par rapport à l'ordi "principal" de la maison. Lorsqu'ils ont montré le clavier et le dock j'ai sauté de joie car c'est bien ce qu'il manque à l'iphone (pour avoir tapé des mails de plusieurs pages sur mon iphone, je sais de quoi je parle), et je me suis dit qu'enfin, ça allait pouvoir être un vrai petit ordinateur léger pour qui n'a pas besoin de plus que internet, mail, photos, dessins, livres et films. Mais il ne semble pas pouvoir recevoir directement des photos par exemple. Il doit encore falloir faire une synchro avec itunes pour cela. Dommage. J'aurais aimé qu'ils coupent les ponts avec les ordis pour proposer une machine hybride et complètement autonome. Ce qui ne m'empêchera pas de m'y intéresser en tant qu'acheteur potentiel.


----------



## Damonzon (27 Janvier 2010)

Même pas les bons visuelles....


----------



## philus (27 Janvier 2010)

Regardez sur le site Apple: http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

Rubrique location:

Location
Wi-Fi
Digital compass
Assisted GPS (Wi-Fi + 3G model)
Cellular (Wi-Fi + 3G model)

On voit bien Assisted GPS pour le modèle wifi+3G

Si ca se confirme, ça fait un super GPS !


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Te concernant peut-être... mais dans ce cas on peut dire qu'on s'en fout un peu non ?



Je parle du post 
Doublon de doublon de doublon de topic sur ce sujet... Bref.


----------



## arbaot (27 Janvier 2010)

ça fait 6 mois au moins qu'il y en a une au boulot :rateau:


----------



## Topguns (27 Janvier 2010)

franchement pour un iphone de 10 pouces ouaip TRÈS TRÈS DÉÇUS


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement je n'aime pas trop car justement il est entre l'iphone ( que je trouve déjà inutile ) et un ordinateur ( que je trouve déjà beaucoup plus utile )

Ensuite pour la prise de note, quand il faut écrire peu c'est bien, quand il faut écrire beaucoup et longtemps sa risque d'être embêtant donc pour les étudiants c'est pas le top.

Je n'aime pas son format non plus. Il est entre le trop petit et le trop grand. 

Peut être je changerai d'avis


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui serait bien et un peu plus correct, HAL-9000, c'est que tu termines tes phrases. "Inutile... pour moi". Il n'est pas nécessaire de faire de ton opinion une généralité pour l'instant. Si tout le monde pense de la même façon que toi (ce qui m'étonnerait), tu pourras y revenir, mais pour l'instant... ça n'est pas le cas !

Edit : ok j'ai rien dit. ^^(mais comme quoi, ça sert quand même de terminer ses phrases. Surtout quand on connaît le personnage...)


----------



## phil.17 (27 Janvier 2010)

Sera t-il possible d'insérer un traitement de texte?
Il n'y a pas de port USB?
J'y pensais pour ma mère qui veut se mettre à l'ordi sans trop investir.


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

c'est un beau produit c'est sur, pour concurrencer les netbook il y a pas photo, vaut mieux mettre 500 euros sur un ipad que 200/300 sur un netbook tout moche.
je ne pense pas que je vais l'acheter tout de suite vu qu'on a déjà deux macbook pro a la maison et des iphones. 
Mais pour celui qui veut un petit ordinateur pour faire du net devant la télé c'est sur que ça vaut le coup. 
Pour celui qui aime lire ça peut être pas mal aussi
et pour celui qui veut un gps 10" m'en parlez pas
ils vont faire un carton!


----------



## Damonzon (27 Janvier 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> ça fait 6 mois au moins qu'il y en a une au boulot :rateau:



+1


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon, je me commande une version 64 Go dès qu'il est dispo.
A la réflexion, liPad serait parfait pour maman. Que fait-elle avec son Mac (mon ancien iMac G5), elle surfe, elle envoie des mails, elle regarde des photos, elle joue (sudoku). Le problème, elle "panique" vite si elle doit allé dans un dossier, etc, etc. bref, un iPad fait tout ce dont elle a besoin bien plus simplement. 

Je vois des usages très intéressant en milieu hospitalier. Bref, cet iPad est à mon sens un futur Hit d'Apple.


----------



## trust no 1 (27 Janvier 2010)

ils devais pas présenter d'autres news ?


----------



## F118I4 (27 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais le prix est raisonnable, c'est le prix d' un iPhone nu.

Mais pourquoi 4 icônes sur le Dock alors qu' on peut en mettre 6 facilement ???


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bon, je me commande une version 64 Go dès qu'il est dispo.
> A la réflexion, liPad serait parfait pour maman. Que fait-elle avec son Mac (mon ancien iMac G5), elle surfe, elle envoie des mails, *elle regarde des photos*, elle joue (sudoku). Le problème, elle "panique" vite si elle doit allé dans un dossier, etc, etc. bref, un iPad fait tout ce dont elle a besoin bien plus simplement.



Justement, c'est bien ça le seul vrai point noir que je lui trouve pour l'instant, tu ne pourras apparemment pas mettre directement tes photos dessus, il faudra en passer par une synchro avec itunes sur l'ordinateur "maître" de la maison, sur lequel il y aura ta photothèque. Je me trompe peut-être, mais ce point n'a pas du tout été abordé il me semble dans la présentation et il n'est pas mentionné sur la vidéo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------




saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui mais le prix est raisonnable, c'est le prix d' un iPhone nu.
> 
> Mais pourquoi 4 icônes sur le Dock alors qu' on peut en mettre 6 facilement ???



On pourra certainement en mettre plus, tout comme on peut en mettre ou en enlever dans le dock de l'iphone.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Ahhh voilà un commentaire que j'attendais ! Les milieux sociaux, éducatifs et médicaux seraient d'excellents clients je pense aussi !! 

Personnellement je vais me prendre une version de base. En amphi ça peut être pas mal du tout ! Avec iWork ! Et le clavier ! Niquel !
16Go, un peu léger, mais ça s'arrange ça !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2010)

noz a dit:


> Justement, c'est bien ça le seul vrai point noir que je lui trouve pour l'instant, tu ne pourras apparemment pas mettre directement tes photos dessus, il faudra en passer par une synchro avec itunes sur l'ordinateur "maître" de la maison, sur lequel il y aura ta photothèque. Je me trompe peut-être, mais ce point n'a pas du tout été abordé il me semble dans la présentation et il n'est pas mentionné sur la vidéo...



On pourra importer des photos/vidéos directement dans l'ipad.  avec le Pad Camera Connection Kit
"The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the camera&#8217;s USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the camera&#8217;s SD card."
Voir ici en bas de page. 

C'est vraiment la machine ultime pour les néophytes !
Il manque juste la webcam qui sera surement dispo dans la version 2.


----------



## Samus (27 Janvier 2010)

Aucune info sur la résolution de l'écran ni sur le processeur !! C'est quand même un jour à marquer d'une pierre blanche, puisque c'est la première machine Apple équipée d'un processeur Apple !!


----------



## frankix (27 Janvier 2010)

N'empêche Apple A4 1ghz ça pète, je suis intéressé de connaître les perfs.


----------



## lex-icon (27 Janvier 2010)

Pareil que noz. Bel objet, surement sympa à manier et finalement pas si cher.
Par contre il faut un ordinateur à coté donc c'est un périphérique. Synchroniser c'est lourd. On ne pourra pas trimbaler des fichiers ou des dossiers.
Et 16 Go c'est vraiment une blague, çà fait 25 films. En plus çà ne lira donc pas les .avi, pas de vlc j'imagine.  

Bref, si on a du pognon à claquer pourquoi pas mais face à un macbook c'est très limité je trouve. Je l'essaierai avant d'avoir un avis définitif, là c'est juste ce que je vois de loin mais je pense que ce sera plus frustrant qu'autre chose cet objet. Mon iPhone a les mêmes capacités mais il tient dans ma poche ce qui fait son intérêt.

PS: j'écris çà sur mon canap avec mon macbook noir de l'époque sur les genoux, je me dis qu'au moins je peux taper des deux mains et l'écran tient vertical, çà aussi c'est pour moi une question, comment on le tient et on l'utilise en même temps.


----------



## frankix (27 Janvier 2010)

grillé


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> On pourra importer des photos/vidéos directement dans l'ipad.  avec le Pad Camera Connection Kit
> "The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the cameras USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the cameras SD card."



Je vais finir de lire les specs et je reviens.


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas un gros iPhone, pas de caméra, pas de sms, pas de téléphone. C'est un gros iPod Touch. Vivement la V2 voir la V3. Ca me rappelle trop l'iPhone V1, bien mais incomplet.


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2010)

Samus a dit:


> Aucune info sur la résolution de l'écran ni sur le processeur !! C'est quand même un jour à marquer d'une pierre blanche, puisque c'est la première machine Apple équipée d'un processeur Apple !!



Apparemment la résolution est pile le double de l'iphone (puisqu'on peut doubler la taille des pixels dans chaque sens) donc une résolution de 1280 par960.
Pour le processeur, on sait au moins qu'il tourne à 1 GHz et qu'il est d'achitecture ARM


----------



## fadem (27 Janvier 2010)

Pour faire de l'internet devant la téloche, rien de mieux qu'un macbook. Parce que l'ipad là, je vois pas comment je vais pouvoir la mettre face à moi alors que j'ai les jambes allongées sur la table basse (sans la tenir tout le temps évidemment... et si on la tient, ben on oublie la frappe à deux mains) :rateau:

Elles sont où les nouvelles mémoires flash (Toshiba je crois) de 64Go annoncées pour le premier trimestre ? Parce qu'un max de 64Go c'est moyen... Ca aurait eu plus de gueule de la passer à 128Go.


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2010)

phil.17 a dit:


> Sera t-il possible d'insérer un traitement de texte?
> Il n'y a pas de port USB?
> J'y pensais pour ma mère qui veut se mettre à l'ordi sans trop investir.



Pour 10 $ (en attendant les prix en France), tu peux installer "Pages".


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement, via cet accessoire, il peut directement importer photos et vidéos. Alors plus de point noir, cette machine est tout simplement excellente. Restera à voir si on pourra y mettre des formats vidéos de toutes sortes, genre .avi, avec une mouture de VLC spécial ipad, pourquoi pas...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> c'est un beau produit c'est sur, pour concurrencer les netbook il y a pas photo, vaut mieux mettre 500 euros sur un ipad que 200/300 sur un netbook tout moche.




Mais comment vous pouvez dire cela ? Je ne vous comprends pas...
Premièrement, l'argument moche c'est un peu léger car extrêment subjectif.
Deuxièmement l'iPad ne permet pas de faire ce qu'un NetBook fait et inversement...
Exemple : compiler du code sous l'iPad ? Bref...

Restons objectif pour commencer non ?

Les légers bémols hardware/software selon moi concernant l'iPad :
- fonction iBook seulement valable aux US pour l'instant.
- OS très peu retravaillé par rapport à l'OS iPhone.
- Dépend encore d'un PC/Mac via iTune et synchronisation.
- Pas de Caméra ! (donc pas de iChat, pas d'applis avec réalité augmentée) 

Les questions en suspend :
- Quid du multitache sur l'iPad ?
- Quid du processeur maison ?
- Portage d'iWork and Co = pas toutes les fonctionnalités que l'on peut avoir sous Mac ?

Les bémols concernant la politique tarifaire Apple :
- La différence de prix avec/sans puce 3G
- Encore un abonnement à payer en surplus de l'abonnement téléphone et internet.

Par contre la cible visée par l'iPad est sans aucun doute les personnes ayant besoin de lire les mails, surfer de temps en temps sur le net et regarder quelques films en plus de faire un peu de traitement de texte et d'organiser son emploi du temps : au lieu d'investir dans un ordinateur, l'iPad est beaucoup plus approprié...

Donc non l'iPad ne concurrence pas les NetBook, juste essaie de capter les personnes qui utilisent de temps a autre un ordinateur...


----------



## dadoo113 (27 Janvier 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Apparemment la résolution est pile le double de l'iphone (puisqu'on peut doubler la taille des pixels dans chaque sens) donc une résolution de 1280 par960.
> Pour le processeur, on sait au moins qu'il tourne à 1 GHz et qu'il est d'achitecture ARM



la fiche technique sur le site apple annonce 1024*768

Sinon mon ressenti : 
C'est bien joli MAIS
Un produit fermé, et verrouillé par Apple, tout se passe par l'AppStore, il y a donc peu de chance de voir un jour VLC, Word/OpenOffice, Perian, etc...
Pas de Multitask ????
Un truc à trimballer en + de son téléphone, ordi portable... (on ne parle pas d'ibook ou nouvel iTunes pour Mac/Pc à cette heure)

Autant tu peux jouer à Need for speed dans le bus avec ton iPhone, autant l'iPad est pas super pratique...

donc plutot négatif pour moi


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

Je suis un peu surpris de lire pas mal de commentaires de gens déçus de l'ipad
Pour ma part je suis vraiment emballe, je pense que ce n'est pas le remplaçant d'un ordi mais clairement un prolongement de ce dernier qui va crée une nouvelle façon de considérer l'informatique nomade et de rassembler des utilisateurs de tout horizons... 
Je m'imagine déjà en vacance avec mon ipad 64 go, plein de films, musiques, livre et appli diverses...

J'espère que les éditeurs de BD et manga vont diffuser sur l'ipad


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Janvier 2010)

Topguns a dit:


> franchement pour un iphone de 10 pouces ouaip TRÈS TRÈS DÉÇUS



Bonjour,

Moi c'est le contraire.

50 minimum par mois pour téléphoner : une folie
l'ipod touch : sympa mais je le trouve un poil petit.

Ipad : ipodtouch en 10, avec le wifi et internet tout est là, plus les quelques applications adaptées qui vont sortir d'ici 2-3 mois. Et quand même : un tarif agréssif.

A voir en vrai pour confirmer, mais très attirant.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Exemple : compiler du code sous l'iPad ? Bref...



   héhéhéhéhéhé
C'est une très bonne question.


----------



## macbouc (27 Janvier 2010)

Pour ce qui me concerne, c'est pas mal du tout, mais on va attendre la révision B. 
Il manque encore le multitâche et un port USB pour pouvoir le connecter à une imprimante (sinon ça sert à quoi d'adapter iWork ?) et à une bête clé USB pour échanger des fichiers. Il faudra voir aussi les offres ibooks et films en France.
Quant au coup du 2ème abonnement 3G obligatoire pour avoir le net presque en toutes circonstances, c'est mesquin mais pas surprenant. De ce côté-là, soit les opérateurs mobiles fournissent une micro sim sur le même abonnement que le téléphone (je sais, je rêve), soit j'en reste à l'iPhone pour une utilisation plus basique type mail. 
Donc j'attends que la version wi-fi soit révisée et je craquerai à ce moment-là.


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2010)

A chaud, c'est la déception...

Ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un iPhone de 9,7"...

La résolution est un peu grossière, non ? Bon je jugerai mieux lorsque je pourrai le voir.

Je suis un peu déçu par l'esthétique, ce bandeau noir est sans doute utile mais pas top niveau design.

Cet iPad n'aura réellement d'utilité, pour un mec comme moi, qui utilise à 75 % son ordi portable pour écouter de la musique et surfer sur Internet, qu'à condition que :
- il gère le flash, vu le nombre de site en flash, ce serait aberrant qu'il ne le gère pas, ce serait en tout cas assez rédhibitoire en ce qui me concerne ;
- qu'il puisse se synchroniser avec un ordinateur de bureau, pour pouvoir, chez soi, consulter ses photos ou écouter sa musique qui se trouve sur un iMac, par exemple ;
- surfer sur Internet tout en écoutant de la zic.

Ces trois conditions sont essentielles, en ce qui me concerne... Je crains qu'aucune ne soit respectée...


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

mais l'ipad c'est pas un macbook il faut pas dire qu'il est limité, il est simplement conçu pour une autre utilisation: lecture et surf sur canapé principalement, et autres en fonction des apps a venir... 
ce n'est pas un iphone non plus, mettre un écran de 10" a l'oreille ça ferait désordre ... 

bref ne comparez pas ce qui n'est pas comparable


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2010)

noz a dit:


> Effectivement, via cet accessoire, il peut directement importer photos et vidéos. Alors plus de point noir, cette machine est tout simplement excellente. Restera à voir si on pourra y mettre des formats vidéos de toutes sortes, genre .avi, avec une mouture de VLC spécial ipad, pourquoi pas...



Le seul "point noir" qui reste pour remplacer un ordi. (je le répète pour des néophytes, comme ma maman) c'est une web-cam pour iChat/skype.
Pour le reste, il a et surtout il aura plus qu'il n'en faut.


----------



## pumauer (27 Janvier 2010)

Certains ont en effet vu le truc qui coince dans l'Ipad. C'est un périphérique, à mi-chemin entre l'Iphone et le Macbook. Donc pas très utile si on a déjà l'un et l'autre. On s'attendait à un netbook qui tue, c'est pas le cas, pour certaines raisons évoquées ci-dessus. Mais bon, peuvent pas non plus flinguer le Macbook. donc perso je vais acheter un MB Pro 13" plutôt que ça...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> J'espère que les éditeurs de BD et manga vont diffuser sur l'ipad


Sais-tu que Disney a racheté Marvel, et que Steve Jobs est le plus grand actionnaire particulier de Disney ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Enfin dire que l'OS est très peu retravaillé c'est léger quand on a effectivement rien fait pour son developpement. Je dis pas que je l'ai developpé, mais que le travail des ingénieurs ayant bossé dessus ne doit pas être proche de 0. Alors l'argument est a remballer. Et oui un Acer One bleu chromé n'est pas très beau. 

Enfin, une tablette reste une tablette. Oui c'est vrai. Elle fait pas grille-pain.


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le seul "point noir" qui reste pour remplacer un ordi. (je le répète pour des néophytes, comme ma maman) c'est une web-cam pour iChat/skype.
> Pour le reste, il a et surtout il aura plus qu'il n'en faut.



c'est vrai que l'absence de cam... 
Il faudrait également savoir si l'adaptateur usb (qui est décrit comme permettant d'y plugger un appareil photo) peut également servir pour y brancher tout autre périphérique usb, comme une clé, pourquoi une imprimante.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Enfin dire que l'OS est très peu retravaillé c'est léger.



Preuve : 
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51442/sdk_3_2_beta_quelques_captures/

*SDK iPhone 3.2*


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahhh voilà un commentaire que j'attendais ! Les milieux sociaux, éducatifs et médicaux seraient d'excellents clients je pense aussi !!
> 
> Personnellement je vais me prendre une version de base. En amphi ça peut être pas mal du tout ! Avec iWork ! Et le clavier ! Niquel !
> 16Go, un peu léger, mais ça s'arrange ça !



ça va te faire tout drôle médecine macuserman, je crois ... :rateau:

Perso, la tablette, j'attend de la voir dans les mains pour juger.

Je suis content qu'elle fonctionne sur un proco maison ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> mais l'ipad c'est pas un macbook il faut pas dire qu'il est limité, il est simplement conçu pour une autre utilisation: lecture et surf sur canapé principalement, et autres en fonction des apps a venir...
> ce n'est pas un iphone non plus, mettre un écran de 10" a l'oreille ça ferait désordre ...
> 
> bref ne comparez pas ce qui n'est pas comparable



On est d'accord


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Donc pour toi, si le SDK passe de 3.1.2 à 3.2, c'est comme si ils avaient presque rien fait ?! Ok. Pourquoi pas. 
On les invite dans la converse ? 
Ils devraient avoir du temps puisqu'ils se sont pas foulés !

Ceci étant, une intégration d'iWork ne doit pas être évidente. La gestion des ressources assez différentes, non plus... 
Et c'est un produit présentant des défauts de jeunesse. C'est vrai. Mais appréciez le boulot quand même (a ceux qui se disent "déçus"). 

En même temps quand on attend Dieu et qu'on ne voit que Jesus, c'est sur, ça déçoit...


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Sais-tu que Disney a racheté Marvel, et que Steve Jobs est le plus grand actionnaire particulier de Disney ?


Ca profitera principalement aux USA, je préfèrerais un accord avec glenat en france


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Janvier 2010)

Finalement l'iPad c'est quoi? Une machine qui a les avantages de l'iPhone sans le problème de la taille car on a beau dire, si l'iPhone/iTouch est pratique, un iPad avec puce 3G et iWork vous permet de travailler, un devoirs par exemple, de façon confortable et n'importe quand. Il se place donc directement face aux netbooks qui sont tout aussi limité mais sur d'autres points.

Pour un utilisateur de MacBook, oki il fais doublon. Celui qui a un iPhone ne sera peut-être pas intéressé, mais l'iPad est clairement plus séduisant qu'un iPod Touch. 

Autrement dit l'iPad se destine à un utilisateur d'ordinateur de bureau.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2010)

noz a dit:


> c'est vrai que l'absence de cam...
> Il faudrait également savoir si l'adaptateur usb (qui est décrit comme permettant d'y plugger un appareil photo) peut également servir pour y brancher tout autre périphérique usb, comme une clé, pourquoi une imprimante.


Non, juste pour les photos. (il y a un symbole "appareil" photo, pas usb.)


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Donc pour toi, si le SDK passe de 3.1.2 à 3.2, c'est comme si ils avaient presque rien fait ?! Ok. Pourquoi pas.
> On les invite dans la converse ?
> Ils devraient avoir du temps puisqu'ils se sont pas foulés !
> 
> ...



Donc tu nies la *forte ressemlance* de l'OS de l'iPad avec l'OS de l'iPhone, comme tu nies surement le fait que Jésus soit "le fils de Dieu" je suppose (pour reprendre ton exemple à la con)... 

Un integriste de la pomme et du judaisme donc...


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> mais l'ipad c'est pas un macbook il faut pas dire qu'il est limité, il est simplement conçu pour une autre utilisation: lecture et surf sur canapé principalement, et autres en fonction des apps a venir...
> ce n'est pas un iphone non plus, mettre un écran de 10" a l'oreille ça ferait désordre ...
> 
> bref ne comparez pas ce qui n'est pas comparable


Je ne sais pas si je suis concerné par cette remarque.

En tout cas, avouez que s'il ne gère pas le flash, ça limite quand même pas mal le surf. Pour un produit dont c'est la principale utilité ça la fout mal.

De même, si tu ne peux pas surfer tout en écoutant de la musique, c'est drôlement con aussi.

Enfin, si je ne peux pas accéder à une bibliothèque iTunes qui se situe sur le disque dur d'un iMac par exemple, je trouve ça bien dommage...

Je ne vois son utilité que comme un complément à un iMac, par exemple :
- l'iMac pour la retouche photo, le stokage ;
- l'iPad pour le surf dans le canapé, la consultation des photos retouchées, l'écoute de la musique, et jouer aux quelques jeux qui seront développer.


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mais comment vous pouvez dire cela ? Je ne vous comprends pas...
> Premièrement, l'argument moche c'est un peu léger car extrêment subjectif.
> Deuxièmement l'iPad ne permet pas de faire ce qu'un NetBook fait et inversement...
> Exemple : compiler du code sous l'iPad ? Bref...
> ...



en effet c'est un avis personnel: je trouve 99,9% des netbook moches avec leurs plastiques pas cher 

-il y aura des ibooks en europe c'est sur, (faut attendre que l'ipad sorte en europe avant de dir qu'il y aura pas de ibook quand meme...)
- OS peu travaillé? peut etre bien que oui peut etre bien que non, faut l'essayer avant de dire ca, non? en tout cas ca a l'air fluide, un essai en magasin s'impose
-et oui,  l'iPad c'est pas un mac, faut pas s'attendre à faire les même choses avec, donc pas besoin d'un dual core 3ghz

moi je vois au moins qu'on laisse le choix d'avoir la 3g ou pas, par exemple moi si je l'achete c'est pour faire du sur sur canapé en regardant la télé, donc j'ai pas vraiment besoin de la 3g...
- et oui encore un abonement 3g, sur ton net book t'as pas une clé 3g avec un abonnement?
attendons voir ce que apple pourra négocier avec les operateurs... comme elle a fait aux usa


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> la fiche technique sur le site apple annonce 1024*768



Tu as raison, je me suis planté. Il doit y avoir une astuce sur la résolution "double" pour les applis iphone, la distorsion de réalité jobsienne sûrement 

En ce qui concerne les aspects bien/pas bien, comme d'habitude ça dépend des "besoins" (ou des pseudo-besoins ) de chacun.

Par rapport aux netbooks que je connais très mal d'ailleurs, il me semble que la taille et surtout le poids vont lui permettre de se placer : 680 grammes ça me semble pas mal par rapport au 1 kg ou parfois largement plus des netbooks.

Ceci dit, il faut voir si le clavier est pratique et si ça va raisonnablement vite.

Pour les manques, il y aura des versions avec caméra ou autre, il faut juste attendre : et on aura en prime la vidéo full hd un peu plus tard. 
(Je vois déjà la tablette en version 20" d'ici 3-4 ans, la version souple pour un peu plus tard )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

Marrant que vous parliez de l'ipad dans les hôpitaux ... Parce que justement il parle pas du tout de la partie "réseau" intranet.....

Pour les patients peut être, pour le reste je ne vois pas.


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non, juste pour les photos. (il y a un symbole "appareil" photo, pas usb.)



Oui, le symbole m'a un peu étonné, mais ça veut donc dire que le port USB est bridé dans ce cas ?


----------



## Choan (27 Janvier 2010)

Choan a dit:


> in pour me faire pigeonner de 1000.
> 
> et pour la premiere fois je  vais pas attendre la revision du produit pour me jeter dessus :rateau:



bon ben je viens de gagner 500 

ça sera une 64go sans 3g pour moi. merci 


J'ai un macbook pro, et je vois une utilisations très concrete pour cette tablette, sans qu'elle fasse double emploi !

> lire ( des sites web, des pdf, des livre ), regarder des videos, gérer mon agenda/calendrier pour organiser mes journées et surtout faire un suivi de mes programmes d'entrainements.

Je le fais déjà avec mon mac, mais meme s'il est portable, je me vois carrément faire ça avec l'iPad de façon tellement facile et ergonomique !!!

:love:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2010)

noz a dit:


> Oui, le symbole m'a un peu étonné, mais ça veut donc dire que le port USB est bridé dans ce cas ?


oui. C'était pareil avec l'adptateur pour iPod.


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

Choan a dit:


> bon ben je viens de gagner 500
> 
> ça sera une 64go sans 3g pour moi. merci
> 
> ...



Même utilisation donc même modèle 
Par contre il en coutera 699


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Il se place donc directement face aux netbooks qui sont tout aussi limité mais sur d'autres points.



Encore une fois, non !
Essaie de compiler une p'tite macro VBA pour ton devoir sous iPad pour voir...
Ou encore, essaie de créer une petite application Java pour mettre sur ton site via l'iPad...
Enfin essaie de faire tourner Mapple, Simulink (logiciels qu'utilisent les étudiants pour faire leurs devoirs) ou encore une petite routine de C++ sous ton iPad...

La cible visée par l'iPad n'est pas celle qui utilise les NetBook, mais plutôt celle qui utilise de temps à autre l'ordinateur de sa/son compagne pour relever ses mails et tapper du texte de temps à autre... Les personnes qui n'ont pas l'utilité d'un ordinateur à la maison (bureau, netbook, etc.) mais qui l'utilise de temps à autre...


----------



## physalys (27 Janvier 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non, juste pour les photos. (il y a un symbole "appareil" photo, pas usb.)



Pas d'USB :mouais: Mais dans quel monde vivent-ils ? En fait, Apple cherche à voir jusqu'où leurs fidèles continueront-ils à les suivre... Mais que vont-ils bien pouvoir supprimer la prochaine fois ?


----------



## drfloyd (27 Janvier 2010)

pas de webcam, sacré Apple !!!!! Encore une fourberie fait exprès pour l'integrer dans la version 2 l'an prochain

Sinon séduit par le look et aussi par le prix : 499 euros en France ? Je pense que ca peut tuer les netbooks a terme.

autonomie 10 heures : Steve est Marseillais ????????????????????


----------



## kevinh44fr (27 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement, globalement je suis déçu.
Je ne le vois pas du tout comme un complément de l'ipod touch ou de l'iphone. Mais plutot comme un remplaçant.
Si tu as l'iPad, pourquoi prendre un ipod touch?
Et inversement, si t'as l'ipod touch, pourquoi prendre l'iPad?
C'est soit l'un soit l'autre.
Avec l'iphone, ben, comme il fait téléphone, on peut pas vraiment le remplacer.

Maintenant, je prend une personne X qui a un MacBook (Pro ou non) et un iphone.
Pourquoi, X prendrait un iPad? Pour pas s'encombrer de son ordinateur?
Ben y'a l'iphone qui permet deja de voir tes contacts, de surfer, ton calendrier ...
Voir un film dans le train car l'ordinateur trop encombrant? Mouais...c'est cher juste pour ça, et là encore, t'as l'iphone.
Taper des notes pour un étudiant plutôt que son portable? Ça doit pas être pratique pendant 2 heures et un portable de 13" fait souvent bien l'affaire.

L'iPad a certes iWork, iPhoto et blabla, mais on l'a deja sur Mac, pas besoin de l'avoir à 2 endroits à la fois. Si...on peut lire un bouquin. Mais ça fait cher pour ça.

Ces gros points négatifs pour moi qui m'empêche de le prendre :
-Dépendant d'un ordinateur.
-OS fermé. On ne pourra prendre que les applications de l'AppStore.
-Pas de port usb
-130$ en + pour avoir la tablette qui *supporte* la 3G. Faudra qu'on m'explique ce qui justifie ce prix exorbitant.
-Pas de finder
-Formats vidéos et audio supportés limités comme pour l'iphone.

Oui il est tactile, oui il est sympathique, oui il est beau, oui il fait classe...
Mais je ne le vois pas du tout comme un concurrent du NetBook. C'est pas du tout les mêmes possibilités.

Apple va peut-être faire un carton. Mais moi je ne le pense pas. J'ai plutôt peur que ça fasse un bide. Quand t'investit dans un iphone et un ordinateur portable, l'iPad peut-être un complément mais combien de fois vous allez l'utilisé par mois?

Steve qui parle d'un produit extraordinaire. Franchement, je vois pas en quoi.
Comme dit partout, c'est plutôt un gros IpodTouch.
L'iPhone est un produit extraordinaire qui complètement révolutionné l'univers du téléphone.


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Personnellement, globalement je suis déçu.
> Je ne le vois pas du tout comme un complément de l'ipod touch ou de l'iphone. Mais plutot comme un remplaçant.
> Si tu as l'iPad, pourquoi prendre un ipod touch?
> Et inversement, si t'as l'ipod touch, pourquoi prendre l'iPad?
> ...



Même pour ne faire que lire, je ne trouve pas l'Ipad cher!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015TG12Q


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Même pour ne faire que lire, je ne trouve pas l'Ipad cher!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015TG12Q



On a jamais dit ici que le Kindle d'amazon ne l'était pas non plus...


----------



## kevinh44fr (27 Janvier 2010)

Entre un Kindle et un iPad, oui je préfère prendre un iPad.
Mais même le Kindle je le trouve très cher pour ce qu'il offre comme possibilité.

Après, je parlais du prix si on en a l'utilité que de lecture d'ebooks.
Mais sinon, comme tout le monde, je trouve le prix très abordable.
Là où je doute, c'est sur le public ciblé.


----------



## pumauer (27 Janvier 2010)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Personnellement, globalement je suis déçu.
> Je ne le vois pas du tout comme un complément de l'ipod touch ou de l'iphone. Mais plutot comme un remplaçant.
> Si tu as l'iPad, pourquoi prendre un ipod touch?
> Et inversement, si t'as l'ipod touch, pourquoi prendre l'iPad?
> ...



Parfait résumé de ce que je pense de mon côté...


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2010)

Ca ne semble gêner personne, qu'il ne gère a priori pas le flash...

Ca ne gêne personne ou alors personne ne se prononce sans en avoir la certitude ? Après tout je n'ai aucune information sur le fait qu'il le gère ou non...

Quelqu'un saurait-il dire si on peut surfer ou consulter ses courriels, ses photos en écoutant de la musique, ou si cette fonctionnalité n'est pas possible ? Autrement dit, certaines applications peuvent-elles fonctionner en tâche de fond ?

Ce sont comme deux points rudement essentiels, non ?


----------



## pumauer (27 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Parfait résumé de ce que je pense de mon côté...



Il me rappelle un peu le MBA. Génial, mais ne fait pas tout. Donc, pas d'intérêt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




Tangi a dit:


> Ca ne semble gêner personne, qu'il ne gère a priori pas le flash...
> 
> Ca ne gêne personne ou alors personne ne se prononce sans en avoir le certitude ? Après tout je n'ai aucune information sur le fait qu'il le gère ou non...



Non, ça gêne personne. Apparemment, pas de flash. Comme sur l'Iphone, où c'est déjà une parfaite honte...


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que la ou il ne faut pas se tromper c'est qu'Apple a prouve avec l'Iphone qu'ils savent crée la demande, le premier modèle sera une mise en bouche, que l'os 4 viendra grandement améliorer avant la deuxième version de l'ipad qui transcendera le concept.

Le premier s'adresse aux geek


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

:love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Encore une fois, non !
> Essaie de compiler une p'tite macro VBA pour ton devoir sous iPad pour voir...
> Ou encore, essaie de créer une petite application Java pour mettre sur ton site via l'iPad...
> Enfin essaie de faire tourner Mapple, Simulink (logiciels qu'utilisent les étudiants pour faire leurs devoirs) ou encore une petite routine de C++ sous ton iPad...
> ...



Oui, faut pas rêver non plus, si les netbooks n'étaient achetés que par les gens qui compilent du C++ ou font tourner mapple ou simulink, il ne s'en vendrait pas des masses 

Disons que les netbooks correspondent à des niches de marché, que l'ipad correspond également à des niches de marché et qu'une partie de ces niches sont communes mais pas toutes. Je vois des gens intéressés par les netbooks pour aller sur le net sans s'encombrer d'un orid, l'ipad les intéressera aussi parce qu'il sera encore moins encombrant et d'une ergonomie différente mais plutôt plus simple. À coup sûr, d'autres qui fréquentent surtout des sites pleins de flash ne seront pas intéressés, comme les développeurs (peut-être plus pour des problèmes de clavier que d'outils : il pourrait très bien y avoir des compilateurs).

On voit chacun midi à sa porte, difficile de deviner le marché réel vu que les besoins sont très divers.


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

je comprend pas les gens qui veulent absolument avoir un finder, 
pour quoi faire? ils ont pas du comprendre qu'il s'agit pas d'un ordinateur


----------



## Rez2a (27 Janvier 2010)

Tangi a dit:


> Ca ne semble gêner personne, qu'il ne gère a priori pas le flash...
> 
> Ca ne gêne personne ou alors personne ne se prononce sans en avoir la certitude ? Après tout je n'ai aucune information sur le fait qu'il le gère ou non...
> 
> ...



À mon avis, on pourra écouter sa musique en fond, oui.
C'est déjà possible sur iPhone, y a pas de raisons que ça ne le soit pas sur iPad, les deux partagent iPhone OS.

Pour le Flash, apparemment ça ne le gère pas, et c'est plutôt le Flash qui est une "parfaite honte" pour reprendre les propos du dessus, pas le fait qu'il ne soit pas géré.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je pense que la ou il ne faut pas se tromper c'est qu'Apple a prouve avec l'Iphone qu'ils savent crée la demande...



Avec des consommateurs comme toi, c'est sur... 

Sinon un avis que je partage :

_Le souci c'est que quand on y pense un peu, ce produit repose sur un système largement éprouvé, celui de l'Iphone... un système dont les concurrents commencent à se rapprocher dangeureusement en terme d'interface et d'efficacité!
La tablette sort donc avec une courte avance sur la concurrence qui prépare nombre de tablettes également, elle sera rapidement rattrapée à mon sens (interface "vieillotte", pas de webcam, capacité limitée) là où l'iphone avec scotché technologiquement utilisateurs et concurrents...
Avec ce produit, Apple n'a pas son avance habituelle... c'est étrange.... je pense qu'il faut attendre la concurrence va réagir très vite! ca aurait été tellement top de se trimballer chez soit avec une webcam intégrée à ce truc._


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

```
Il me rappelle un peu le MBA
```
Je vois  vraiment pas ce tu lui reproche surtout au moment de sa sortie

Les netbooks sont a 95/100 utiliser pour surfer et envoyer des mails...
...l'Ipad remplira tres bien ces fonctions:rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Oui, faut pas rêver non plus, si les netbooks n'étaient achetés que par les gens qui compilent du C++ ou font tourner mapple ou simulink, il ne s'en vendrait pas des masses .



J'ai dit "p'tite" macro et "petite" application et "petite" routine


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'ai dit "p'tite" macro et "petite" application et "petite" routine


P'tite b_iiiiiiiiiiip_ ?!....


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)

y va bientôt atteindre ses 1000 posts grâce à l'iPad le HAL-9000


----------



## physalys (27 Janvier 2010)

Lire quelques pages sur un écran LCD est déjà insupportable, alors après 200, 300 pages, les larmes vont couler sur l'écran de l'iPad ! Espérons qu'il soit au moins waterproof. 

L'encre tactile offre les mêmes sensations que la lecture d'un livre papier : le Kindle d'Amazon et son concurrent Sony ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. Plusieurs mois d'autonomie pour ces derniers, 10 heures pour l'iPad !?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Les netbooks sont a 95/100 utiliser pour surfer et envoyer des mails...



Ah oui ? tu as des statistiques à nous mettre sous la dent ? 
Dans mon entourage ce n'est pas le cas (je dois encore être une exception tu vas me dire...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> P'tite b_iiiiiiiiiiip_ ?!....



Aussi :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------




physalys a dit:


> Lire quelques pages sur un écran LCD est déjà insupportable, alors après 200, 300 pages, les larmes vont couler sur l'écran de l'iPad ! Espérons qu'il soit au moins waterproof.
> 
> L'encre tactile offre les mêmes sensations que la lecture d'un livre papier : le Kindle d'Amazon et son concurrent Sony ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. Plusieurs mois d'autonomie pour ces derniers, 10 heures pour l'iPad !?



Oui mais ils n'ont pas la même utilité !!! 
Essaie de regarder une vidéo sur ton Kindle pour voir (à part les vieux films en noir et blanc :love...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------




boodou a dit:


> y va bientôt atteindre ses 1000 posts grâce à l'iPad le HAL-9000



Le saint Graal se raproche


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)

Pourvu que ça finisse comme dans le film  qu'on te débranche


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'ai dit "p'tite" macro et "petite" application et "petite" routine



95 % des gens ne savent pas faire une p'tite" macro et "petite" application et "petite" routine...
des fois il savent meme pas ziper un fichier, encoder un divx.... 
meme ceux qui utilisent des netbooks 

c'est vrai je t'assure


----------



## xao85 (27 Janvier 2010)

Là ou l'Ipad va avoir du mal à s'imposer face au NetBook, c'est l'absence de port USB... Mine de rien, pour pouvoir lire les cours des copains ou passer des informations... ca risque de manquer cruellement...


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> 95 % des gens ne savent pas faire une p'tite" macro et "petite" application et "petite" routine...
> des fois il savent meme pas ziper un fichier, encoder un divx....
> meme ceux qui utilisent des netbooks
> 
> c'est vrai je t'assure



c'est le problème avec les geeks, ils ne captent rien à la réalité des simples gens.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Janvier 2010)

Les macros dont tu parles ne sont pas une spécificité d'Office? 

Après oui ce ne sera pas à usage scientifique, mais cela fais longtemps que les scientifiques ne sont plus les principaux utilisateurs de matériel numérique......

A quand une application pour traders sur l'App Store?


----------



## pumauer (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> ```
> Il me rappelle un peu le MBA
> ```
> Je vois  vraiment pas ce tu lui reproche surtout au moment de sa sortie
> ...



Ce que tout le monde lui a reproché : pas de connectique, pas d'autonomie...Ce qui, dans certaines situations, est rhédibitoire...


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'ai dit "p'tite" macro et "petite" application et "petite" routine



Même ça, je ne suis pas persuadé que ça représente une foule. Sorti du monde de l'éducation, qui fait de la programmation ? même au niveau minimal  (une macro excel, dans la vie courante même en entreprise, tout le monde ne sait même pas que ça existe ) Et même dans l'éducation

C'est une vraie niche de marché sans doute intéressante mais une niche parmi d'autres. La difficulté c'est de fournir pour toutes les niches, pour ça, il faut pour l'heure un vrai microordinateur mais ça peut évoluer.

En photo, les reflex sont une niche de marché mais en ce moment elle progresse pour tout un tas de bonnes raisons. Il n'empêche que plein de gens se satisfont d'un compact et même d'un téléphone et que l'existence des reflex n'est pas près d'empêcher la vente en quantités bien plus grandes de téléphones dotés d'un appareil photo.


----------



## lordc (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je voudrais partager avec vous ma réflexion quand à l'ipad.

Ma première réaction a été la déception. Comme tout le monde j'attendais un appareille révolutionnaire qui change tout et réinvente tout.

Après avoir digéré l'info, avoir bien lu la présentation du site apple et regardé la vidéo, je commence à changer d'avis.

Le vrai changement d'interface et de rapport homme machine a eu lieu avec l'Iphone. Vouloir changer ou repenser cette interface si extraordinaire aurait été une erreur. Je pense qu'apple a raison de continuer dans cette voie car cela rend l'informatique accessible à tous.

Aujourd'hui Apple c'est adressé au grand public acheteur de pc pas cher pour aller sur internet, regarder des vidéos, des photos, et pour faire jou-jou.

L'ipad permet à un prix réduit (500e) d'aller sur internet dans de meilleurs conditions que n'importe quel netbook ou autre laptop dans la même fourchette de prix.


Pas de temps de démarrage. point très important car j'utilise plus facilement mon iphone que mon mac pour aller sur le net car il est toujours prêt à utiliser;
Très simple à utiliser ;
Fait l'essentiel de ce que 90% des gens font avec leur ordinateur personnel;
applications multiples et hyper simple à installer / supprimer ;
une interface homme / machine qui le met à la portée de tous;
hyper transportable et facile à ranger ;
Ce soir j'en discutais avec ma femme et après discussion nous pensons tout simplement acheter l'ipad à ma belle mère pour remplacer son vieux laptop sous windows. Cela lui permettra d'aller sur internet, d'avoir ses photos et d'écrire un ou deux courriers...

Donc si je résume je pense que nous sommes bien en présence d'une vrai alternative aux netbook et non en présence d'un maxi iphone.

Je pense revendre mon macbook et acheter un ipad et un imac ou un mac mini.

L'ipad restera toujours sur la table du salon et servira à toute la famille.

La seule réserve mais qui sera j'en suis certain résolue avec un ipad v2 est l'absence de webcam.

Mathias


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ah oui ? tu as des statistiques à nous mettre sous la dent ?
> Dans mon entourage ce n'est pas le cas (je dois encore être une exception tu vas me dire...).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------
> ...


Non mais travaillant dans un magasin qui en vend beaucoup je peux t'assurer que 95 personnes sur 100 ne s'en servent que pour de l'informatique de base...

...apres comme tu le dit tu ne vis pas dans le même  Espace-Temps


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Là ou l'Ipad va avoir du mal à s'imposer face au NetBook, c'est l'absence de port USB... Mine de rien, pour pouvoir lire les cours des copains ou passer des informations... ca risque de manquer cruellement...



ca c'est vrai, rien que pour lire une clef usb, ca manque, peut etre qu'avec le lecteur de cartes sd ca marcherait?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Les macros dont tu parles ne sont pas une spécificité d'Office?



VBA oui mais Office existe sur Mac (si si :love.


----------



## physalys (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui mais ils n'ont pas la même utilité !!!
> Essaie de regarder une vidéo sur ton Kindle pour voir (à part les vieux films en noir et blanc :love...




C'est pourtant une des (rares) fonctions mise en avant par Apple. Pour moi, un écran LCD aussi bon soit-il, ne permet de lire que quelques pages tout au plus.


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Là ou l'Ipad va avoir du mal à s'imposer face au NetBook, c'est l'absence de port USB... Mine de rien, pour pouvoir lire les cours des copains ou passer des informations... ca risque de manquer cruellement...



facile !
tu convertis tes docs en jpeg et là tu pourras les mettre dans l'iPad !


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Non mais travaillant dans un magasin qui en vend beaucoup je peux t'*assurer* que 95 personnes sur 100 ne s'en servent que pour de l'informatique de base...



Afin de m'*assurer* de tes dires, peux-tu publier tes statistiques ? 
Merci


----------



## pumauer (27 Janvier 2010)

En fait, le problème c'est qu'une bonne partie des gens (dont moi) attendaient une machine complète, qui puisse tout faire, ce qui n'est donc pas le cas...
 Je distinguerai donc maintenant dans la gamme Apple 2 catégories de machines : les "complètes", qui font parfaitement TOUT (Macbook, Imac, et dans sa catégorie, l'Iphone) et les "incomplètes" qui ne font pas tout (Macbook Air, Ipad). Curieux, parce que les grosses ventes sont surtout les machines complètes. Alors, où veulent-ils aller? Bizarre...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

physalys a dit:


> C'est pourtant une des (rares) fonctions mise en avant par Apple. Pour moi, un écran LCD aussi bon soit-il, ne permet de lire que quelques pages tout au plus.



Je partage ton avis sur le fait de la fatigue lors de la lecture... Toutefois Apple voulais intégrer le coté multimédia, donc à defaut d'écrans OLED, le LED est le meilleur consensus selon moi, même si ce n'est pas tip top pour une lecture prolongée


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Alors, où veulent-ils aller? Bizarre...


Te faire griller ta thune !...


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

physalys a dit:


> C'est pourtant une des (rares) fonctions mise en avant par Apple. Pour moi, un écran LCD aussi bon soit-il, ne permet de lire que quelques pages tout au plus.



je pense vraiment qu'il faut voir le produit à l'oeil nu pour dire que ça fait mail aux yeux


----------



## pumauer (27 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Te faire griller ta thune !...



Mince alors...Sont malins, ces commerçants! 
Mais c'est justement ça qui est bizarre...C'est pas avec ce genre de produits "incomplets" qu'ils se font le plus de fric, tout de même. C'est là où ça m'échappe...


----------



## RaelRiaK (27 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement je me souvient avoir débattu il y a de cela un peu plus d'un an de la sortie d'un objet de la sorte, et je sus ravi qu'il voit le jour !

Sans blague, je trouve cet outil génial! D'accord, c'est un gros iPod/iPhone, d'accord il ne semble pas y avoir de finder, pas de port USB pas de caméra ... mais devinez quoi? Il est fait pour fonctionner avec un ordinateur, ce qui signifie qu'il faut en avoir déjà un (comme toutes personne sur ce forum d'ailleurs).

Que me disent la plupart des gens qui malgré mes conseils achètent quand même un netbook? "pour internet et word ça me suffit" ... et 3 mois après l'avoir acheté, il ne l'utilise plus parce qu'un netbook est vraiment le pire de l'informatique ... mais je m'égare.

Et là, on créer un appareil qui est destiné à ça! Internet/Mail/Bureautique/Ludique pour quand on s'ennuie dans l'avion! Bref, le compagnon idéal à un ordinateur de bureau pour les pas excessivement exigent, sinon il y a le MBA. Je sais que moi qui est déjà un iMac, si je n'avais pas mon MacBook noir qui fonctionne très bien, ce serais une bonne idée ...

D'autant que regarder, on vois dans le iPad un iPhone avec ses limitations, mais nombre des limitations logicielles ne seront pas présentent sur le iPad : 
- Possibilité de stocker des fichiers dessus sinon on bosse comment sous iWork
- Possibilité de télécharger les pièces jointes d'un mail pour les éditer par exemple ...
- Possibilité de connecter une imprimante ...

Bref, même si je ne sais pas si iPad permettra tout cela, je sais qu'il permettra plus de chose qu'un iPhone parce que l'utilité n'est pas la même. Et je vois des millier d'utilisation.Ne serais-ce que moi, j'en aurais besoin tant au travail que dans ma vie privée. 

Bref je suis séduit par la chose, et je souhaite un franc succès à iPad!


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mince alors...Sont malins, ces commerçants!
> Mais c'est justement ça qui est bizarre...C'est pas avec ce genre de produits "incomplets" qu'ils se font le plus de fric, tout de même. C'est là où ça m'échappe...


Sur la masse de geeks qui traînent ici, par exemple, oui.


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

Mes statistiques s'appuie sur les demandes des clients que j'ai face a moi avant et après une vente.
Je peu difficilement le quantifie, au client près, mais de mémoire pour les fêtes de fin d'année qui viennent de passer, nous avons vendu environ 350 netbook toutes marques confondu.
Il y a 3 vendeurs a plein temps et un mi temps j'ai eu une seul demande de netbook pour un étudiant et une autre pour un vrp.


----------



## waliddu94 (27 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,
vu que la majorité des premiers produits d'une nouvelle gamme apple sont pas  au top (comme on a put le voir avec le première iphone qui s'est ensuite amélioré par la suite) je compte donc acheter iPad 2 a votre avis il sera pour quand ? merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> je pense vraiment qu'il faut voir le produit à l'oeil nu pour dire que ça fait mail aux yeux



Tout à fait: j'ai lu un bouquin sur Stallman avec stanza sur l'iphone et ce n'est pas fatiguant du tout. C'est sûrement dû aux dpi (160 je crois) qui compensent l'absence de epaper.

Pour moi le truc le plus génial c'est que Apple va utliser epub, un format libre et ouvert. Tout le monde va pouvoir créer ses propres bouquins. :love::love::love:


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

waliddu94 a dit:


> bonjour,
> vu que la majorité des premiers produits d'une nouvelle gamme apple sont pas  au top (comme on a put le voir avec le première iphone qui s'est ensuite amélioré par la suite) je compte donc acheter iPad 2 a votre avis il sera pour quand ? merci d'avance de vos réponses


Apres demain


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Mes statistiques s'appuie sur les demandes des clients que j'ai face a moi avant et après une vente.
> Je peu difficilement le quantifie, au client près, mais de mémoire pour les fêtes de fin d'année qui viennent de passer, nous avons vendu environ 350 netbook toutes marques confondu.
> Il y a 3 vendeurs a plein temps et un mi temps j'ai eu une seul demande de netbook pour un étudiant et une autre pour un vrp.



Et donc tu connais l'utilité qu'en font tous tes clients aujourd'hui... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Tout le monde va pouvoir créer ses propres bouquins. :love::love::love:



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

sait on si il sera possible de se servir de la 3G de son iPhone avec la tablette via tethering ???


----------



## clem95 (27 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> En fait, le problème c'est qu'une bonne partie des gens (dont moi) attendaient une machine complète, qui puisse tout faire, ce qui n'est donc pas le cas...
> Je distinguerai donc maintenant dans la gamme Apple 2 catégories de machines : les "complètes", qui font parfaitement TOUT (Macbook, Imac, et dans sa catégorie, l'Iphone) et les "incomplètes" qui ne font pas tout (Macbook Air, Ipad). Curieux, parce que les grosses ventes sont surtout les machines complètes. Alors, où veulent-ils aller? Bizarre...



je pense pas que ce soient des machines incomplètes, mais des machines conçues pour des habitudes d'utilisation différentes, leur but n'est pas de tout faire. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux une machine qui remplie bien une fonctionnalité bien précise qu'une machine qui fait tout mais à moitié ... ça n'engage que moi bien sur. c'est pour ça que je pense que le multitâche sur iphone serait superflu.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tout le monde va pouvoir créer ses propres bouquins. :love::love::love:


Après les gifs animés pourraves, les sites dont les couleurs piquent les yeux et les maquettes dégueus...
Les bouquins, maintenant...
Nous vivons une époque épatante !...


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et donc tu connais l'utilité qu'en font tous tes clients aujourd'hui...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------
> 
> ...



Quand il reviennent se plaindre, ou demander pourquoi il rame avec trois onglets ouverts, oui!
J'ai aussi pas mal de gens autour de moi qui en ont un.

Et je n'en connais aucun qui après une telle acquisition s'est lancer dans la programmation...

...je dis pas que personne ne s'en sert pour cela, hein!


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Après les gifs animés pourraves, les sites dont les couleurs piquent les yeux et les maquettes dégueus...
> Les bouquins, maintenant...
> Nous vivons une époque épatante !...



t'inquiète ! dans "bouquins" on inclut la BD aussi !


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> t'inquiète ! dans "bouquins" on inclut la BD aussi !


Pour l'instant il faut quand même avoir un minimum de coup de crayon, tout de même...
Quoique parfois j'aie des doutes... :hein:


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Quand il reviennent se plaindre, ou demander pourquoi il rame avec trois onglets ouverts, oui!
> J'ai aussi pas mal de gens autour de moi qui en ont un.
> 
> Et je n'en connais aucun qui après une telle acquisition s'est lancer dans la programmation...
> ...



Avec toi ça va être long j'ai l'impression...
Donc les statistiques des gens qui sont revenus se plaindre, les applis qu'ils utilisaient...
Puis faire une macro VBA j'appelle pas ça de la programmation mais bon...

Aller au dodo, je continuerai avec toi demain si j'en ai encore la force....


----------



## shenrone (28 Janvier 2010)

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OrdinateursPortables/Netbooks/utilisation-netbook-sujet_52180_1.htm


```
Ou encore, essaie de créer une petite application Java pour mettre sur ton site via l'iPad...
Enfin essaie de faire tourner Mapple, Simulink (logiciels qu'utilisent les étudiants pour faire leurs devoirs) ou encore une petite routine de C++ sous ton iPad...
```


----------



## waltwhitman (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir !

... alorsil y a un truc que  je n'ai pas compris, c'est au sujet de l'adaptateur carte SD. C'est un accessoire crée par Apple, et donc, si je peux insérer une carte SD dans l'iPad (via l'adaptateur), cela signifie bien qu'il y aura un "finder", ou quelquechose pour naviguer à l'intérieur du contenu de ma carte SD, non ??

... je veux dire que dans iPhone OS à ce jour, rien de tel n'existe, donc dans iPhone OS 3.2 ou quelque soit son numéro, mais il va bien falloir que je puisse naviguer dans le contenu que j'ai sur la carte SD, non ? 
... de même pour l'adaptateur USB, il va bien falloir que ça serve à quelquechose ?

... donc, je pense que d'ici la sortie de la tablette, on aura droit à une présentation, ou sortie simple d'un iPhone OS revu et corrigé. 

Mon raisonnement n'est pas trop stupide je pense ?


----------



## boodou (28 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OrdinateursPortables/Netbooks/utilisation-netbook-sujet_52180_1.htm



Non mais n'insiste pas, le monsieur t'a dit qu'il allait se coucher !


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OrdinateursPortables/Netbooks/utilisation-netbook-sujet_52180_1.htm



Ah oui effectivement, tes 300 clients de Noel ont bien été recensés sur cette page 
Aller, je te donne toute cette nuit pour essayer de défendre ta cause perdue


----------



## Choan (28 Janvier 2010)

lol :


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Non mais n'insiste pas, le monsieur t'a dit qu'il allait se coucher !



Oui d'abord écoute le monsieur tout noir   :sleep:


----------



## shenrone (28 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ah oui effectivement, tes 300 clients de Noel ont bien été recensés sur cette page
> Aller, je te donne toute cette nuit pour essayer de défendre ta cause perdue



Je te retourne le commentaire et prouve nous que la majorité des gens utilise un netbook pour de la programmation légère pour faire tourner Mapple, Simulink....


----------



## clem95 (28 Janvier 2010)

lordc a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais partager avec vous ma réflexion quand à l'ipad.
> 
> ...



l'iPad a besoin d'un ordinateur pour se synchroniser(stocker images, fichiers films, etc il n'a que 64Go tout de meme ...) et pour installer des aps via iTunes
et bien deux possibilités s'offrent a toi:
soit ta belle mere garde son ancien laptop avec iTunes installé dessus
soit t'aimes bien ta belle mère (je le pense vu que tu lui achètes un iPad) parce qu'elle devra venir chez toi de temps en temps utiliser ton ordi...


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> je pense pas que ce soient des machines incomplètes, mais des machines conçues pour des habitudes d'utilisation différentes, leur but n'est pas de tout faire. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux une machine qui remplie bien une fonctionnalité bien précise qu'une machine qui fait tout mais à moitié ... ça n'engage que moi bien sur. c'est pour ça que je pense que le multitâche sur iphone serait superflu.



Oui, mais si leur but n'est pas de tout faire, autant acheter une machine qui fait tout...
L'Iphone est déjà une machine complète, dans sa catégorie. Il ne se présente pas comme un ordinateur, alors que Ipad et MBA, oui, mais n'en sont qu'à moitié. Ce qui peut suffire pour certaines personnes, j'en conviens (mes vieux parents, par exemple).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Après les gifs animés pourraves, les sites dont les couleurs piquent les yeux et les maquettes dégueus...
> Les bouquins, maintenant...
> Nous vivons une époque épatante !...





En fait ce je voulais dire, c'est que les fichiers epub sont des fichiers zip contenant des fichiers html/css/xml (pour s'adapter à l'écran), il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir un programme spécial pour créer des fichiers epub (même si c'est plus facile), un éditeur de texte suffit. 


P.S. : inDesign exporte en epub et il existe un plugin pour OpenOffice.


----------



## shenrone (28 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Oui, mais si leur but n'est pas de tout faire, autant acheter une machine qui fait tout...
> L'Iphone est déjà une machine complète, dans sa catégorie. Il ne se présente pas comme un ordinateur, alors que Ipad et MBA, oui, mais n'en sont qu'à moitié. Ce qui peut suffire pour certaines personnes, j'en conviens (mes vieux parents, par exemple).



Je trouve exagéré de dire que le MBA est  un ordinateur a moitie :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

On pourrait donc créer des BD au format epub.


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je trouve exagéré de dire que le MBA est  un ordinateur a moitie :mouais:



Eh ben selon les situations, c'est ce qu'il est. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il ne se vend pas plus que ça. C'est pas seulement une question de prix. A moitié, tout le monde sait pourquoi, y a eu assez de discussions à une époque là-dessus...Autonomie ridicule, pas de connectique etc...ce qui dans certaines situations est vraiment critique! Il est donc conçu  pour une utilisation light de l'informatique. Mais tout dépend de ses besoins. Il y a mettons 3 ans, dans l'utilisation que j'avais de l'informatique, il aurait amplement suffi. Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus possible.


----------



## Anthony (28 Janvier 2010)

@pumauer : oh, ne t'inquiète pas pour le MacBook Air, je suis sûr qu'Apple en vend suffisamment ;-) D'ailleurs, il y a en un juste à ma droite

Pour en revenir au débat sur la place de la tablette et son utilisation, je viens de me fendre d'un papier sur iGen là-dessus, z'avez qu'à aller voir, je ne vais quand même pas me répéter ;-) Mais je pense qu'elle sera mienne à sa sortie : je me vois déjà au fond de mon lit, en train de finir un bouquin, et surveiller d'un il distrait les trolls se battre dans les commentaires


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> @pumauer : oh, ne t'inquiète pas pour le MacBook Air, je suis sûr qu'Apple en vend suffisamment ;-) D'ailleurs, il y a en un juste à ma droite
> 
> Pour en revenir au débat sur la place de la tablette et son utilisation, je viens de me fendre d'un papier sur iGen là-dessus, z'avez qu'à aller voir, je ne vais quand même pas me répéter ;-) Mais je pense qu'elle sera mienne à sa sortie : je me vois déjà au fond de mon lit, en train de finir un bouquin, et surveiller d'un il distrait les trolls se battre dans les commentaires



Y a pas de trolls, ici. On essaie de voir les choses comme elles sont. Y en a qui sont déçus, mais c'est comme ça, c'est pas grave, on va s'en remettre! 
Je rappelle en passant que les best-seller chez Apple c'est le Macbook.
Sinon, Daz sur Journal du Mac a bien défini la position de cet Ipad :
"Alors évidemment, la question du multitache énerve, la non-adoption dun écran e-ink (ou Pixel Qi, laissez-moi mes rêves) amène des questions quant au confort de lecture réel, lobligation de passer par iTunes ou labsence de finder ou de port USB limite forcément lutilisation comme ordinateur de poche (impossibilité de sauvegarder un fichier et daller le rechercher par exemple) mais point de vue placement de produit, force est de constater quApple a vu juste.
Je me souviens avoir répondu ceci sur Twitter à quelquun qui sinterrogeait sur lutilité et lintêret de la tablette:
ebook reader, multimédia et ipod touch xl
Ben javais bon. Cet iPad nest PAS un Mac tablette (Axiotron peut respirer) mais bien un nouveau produit qui attaque de front les PMP, Internet tablets et ebook readers (Archos et Amazon peuvent transpirer) et cest en tant que tel quil faut le prendre."
Voilà.


----------



## Anthony (28 Janvier 2010)

Non, dans les forums, il n'y en a peu, je suis d'accord. Dans les commentaires de MacG, c'est une autre affaire, mais je les aime bien, les poilus, ils mettent de l'ambiance ;-)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle attaque seulement les PMP, car il fait déjà plus (pour moi, l'annonce de ce soir ce n'est pas l'iPad, c'est iWork sur l'iPad, sans ça, elle n'aurait que très peu d'intérêt à mon sens, je rêve d'un cahier numérique depuis mes huit ans, je le répète assez souvent). En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'elle ouvre une nouvelle catégorie : ce n'est pas une tablette, car elle n'a pas un OS "complet" comme peut l'être le Mac OS X de nos Macs. Mais elle plus qu'un simple lecteur multimédia ou un gros iPhone. Elle est autre chose. Et c'est en ça qu'Apple a tapé juste. Mais j'ai encore besoin de quelques jours pour affiner la réflexion


----------



## theplayer777 (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, je ne m'attendais pas à quelque chose de révolutionnaire, et je n'ai pas été déçu...

Je trouve le format assez bizarre, en même temps trop gros (je vois mal comment manipuler l'engin avec les 2 mains, en marchant... en plus ça gliiiisse!) et en même temps trop petit, surtout au niveau de l'écran.

Ensuite, il est censé être le "chaînon manquant" entre un ordinateur portable et un téléphone mobile, donc entre un MB/MBP et un iPhone. Mais manque-t-il vraiment un maillon? ou bien est-ce juste Apple qui essaye de "créer" un besoin? Parce qu'après on pourrait aussi avoir un iPul pour faire chaînon entre le iPad et le iPhone non? C'est poussé à l'extrême je vous l'accorde 

Au final j'ai de la peine à cerner l'utilité réelle du iPad, peut-être qu'avec le temps je changerai d'avis. Mais moi je dis: à quand un VRAI journal interactif, qu'on pourrait enrouler et ranger dans sa poche arrière de jean, comme un VRAI journal? la technologie existe déjà, et peut-être qu'on pourra avoir un tel engin d'ici quelques temps qui sait? si c'est le cas, LA, je serai preneur


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> On pourra importer des photos/vidéos directement dans l'ipad.  avec le Pad Camera Connection Kit
> "The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the camera&#8217;s USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the camera&#8217;s SD card."
> Voir ici en bas de page.


Oui j'ai vu le connecteur sd card sans avoir lu la spec.
c'est vraiment la premiere version des portables du futur amha.



> C'est vraiment la machine ultime pour les néophytes !
> Il manque juste la webcam qui sera surement dispo dans la version 2.


Il manque quelque bidouilles pour que cela soit une machine de geek, à savoir un vrai macosX, après tout il y a bien empireEFI...



frankix a dit:


> N'empêche Apple A4 1ghz ça pète, je suis intéressé de connaître les perfs.


Oui moi aussi, sûrement une adaptation des dernières productions de pa semi



DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est pas un gros iPhone, pas de caméra, pas de sms, pas de téléphone. C'est un gros iPod Touch. Vivement la V2 voir la V3. Ca me rappelle trop l'iPhone V1, bien mais incomplet.


le V1 était déjà révolutionnaire comparé à la concurrence, et les améliorations des autres iphones étaient aussi logicielles.



Tangi a dit:


> Ca ne semble gêner personne, qu'il ne gère a priori pas le flash...
> 
> Ca ne gêne personne ou alors personne ne se prononce sans en avoir la certitude ? Après tout je n'ai aucune information sur le fait qu'il le gère ou non...
> 
> ...


Flash ?: non
Multitâche: sûrement que ce soit par jailbreak ou de manière officielle.




boodou a dit:


> c'est le problème avec les geeks, ils ne captent rien à la réalité des simples gens.


Et inversement 



*Et bien ce qui manque à cet ipad:*
Une caméra, macosX, téléphone et nous aurons l'ordinateur dans 10 ans, pour cette année ce modèle est déjà bien suffisant


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On pourrait donc créer des BD au format epub.


Changera pas le fait qu'il faudra toujours les dessiner... 
Et là...


----------



## Anthony (28 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Mais manque-t-il vraiment un maillon? ou bien est-ce juste Apple qui essaye de "créer" un besoin?



Je me souviens de Steve Jobs expliquant que les gens ne savaient pas ce dont ils avaient besoin, et que son boulot était de révéler ces besoins ;-)


----------



## dambo (28 Janvier 2010)

Hop là, je poste sans savoir lu ce qu'il y a écrit avant ... je l'avoue.

Simplement mon avis sur iPad :

un excellent produit qui satisfera bon nombres d'utilisateurs ! 
Je prends l'exemple de mes parents qui utilisent un vieil ordinateur dans le salon pour aller sur internet et consulter les mails. L'ordi ne sert à absolument rien d'autre ! L'interface de la tablette a l'air très agréable, c'est une nouvelle façon de naviguer sur le web, beaucoup plus intuitive et "decontract" que sur un laptop classique. 

Je me vois très bien surfer sur facebook ou regarder une série avachi dans le canapé sur cette petite tablette, sans avoir à poser le macbook sur mes genoux et à faire bien attention pour qu'il ne tombe pas ... 

Je suis ravi de ce produit qui peut aussi remplacer le calendrier familial (tablette poser sur la table du salon et consultable par tous). L'objet est ludique lorsque l'on montre des photos à des amis autour d'un verre, pas besoin de se passer l'ordi .... avec la tablette c'est beaucoup plus facile ! Bref je ne m'attendais pas à plus ... pas à moins !

Pour moi c'est tout simplement parfait. Il ne s'agit en aucun cas d'un ordinateur, mais d'un outil supplémentaire, un accès à internet d'appoint, pour le salon et la chambre. 
La possibilité jeux-vidéos à bas prix est d'autant plus intéressante ! Pour faires des mots croisés ou deux jeux sympas (gratuits sur l'App Store) sur une surface de taille correcte !

C'est aussi l'objet idéal à emporter en vacances pour écouter de la musique et emmener plusieurs bouquins !

Evidemment ça ne remplace pas un ordinateur ... mais ce n'est pas le but ! Le but c'est plutôt de la laisser à disposition de la famille sur la table du salon, et là elle rendra bien des services.


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Modération !...
Double post !...


----------



## lordc (28 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> l'iPad a besoin d'un ordinateur pour se synchroniser(stocker images, fichiers films, etc il n'a que 64Go tout de meme ...) et pour installer des aps via iTunes
> et bien deux possibilités s'offrent a toi:
> soit ta belle mere garde son ancien laptop avec iTunes installé dessus
> soit t'aimes bien ta belle mère (je le pense vu que tu lui achètes un iPad) parce qu'elle devra venir chez toi de temps en temps utiliser ton ordi...



Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il faille le connecter à un ordinateur de temps à autres pour récupérer du contenu. Par contre comme sur iphone tu peux installer des applications directement depuis l'ipad. 

Pour ma belle mère l'ordinateur de mon beau père fera l'affaire... Et pour lui aussi l'ipad sera le bien venu, vu le temps qu'il passe à surfer dans son canapé avec son iphone en délaissant son ordi.


----------



## dambo (28 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Modération !...
> Double post !...



Même pas vrai j'ai développé dans ce topic là 
Tu me harcèles sur tous les topics


----------



## theplayer777 (28 Janvier 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Je me souviens de Steve Jobs expliquant que les gens ne savaient pas ce dont ils avaient besoin, et que son boulot était de révéler ces besoins ;-)



Mon MacBook me sert à travailler,surfer et m'occuper, mon iPhone me sert à téléphoner, envoyer des sms, écouter de la musique, lire les e-mails et les news, noter mes rendez-vous, et aussi à m'occuper.

Les 2 sont 100% compatible et je peux synchroniser mon iPhone sur mon Mac avec tout ce dont j'ai besoins.

Si je veux regarder un film, j'ai un grande TV et si je veux lire, j'ai une bibliothèque remplie de livres.

Alors pour moi, je n'en vois pas l'utilité, sans parler qu'à mon avis ce n'est pas très ergonomique du moins pour une utilisation mobile. Après sans doute que certains trouveront leur bonheur avec l'iPad!


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

Moi un peu déçu vu que je comptais l'emmener au boulot (moins lourd qu'un Macbook). Mais il ne fera sans doute pas l'affaire. A voir par la suite, parce que tout n'est pas clair concernant les fonctionnalités réelles de l'engin.


----------



## captsubasa59 (28 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Là ou l'Ipad va avoir du mal à s'imposer face au NetBook, c'est l'absence de port USB... Mine de rien, pour pouvoir lire les cours des copains ou passer des informations... ca risque de manquer cruellement...



+1

Comme certain, l'iPad aurait idéalement remplacer le vieux PC de mes parents  dont l'utilisation se limite à lire les mails, navigation sur internet, traitement de texte, tableur...
Mais l'absence de port USB fait "chiez", impossible de transférer de données via une clé usb, disque dur externe. Donc impossible d'y connecter une imprimante (afin d'imprimer les documents type Page ou Numbers...). Il reste un adaptateur USB (bridé apparemment) pour transférer photo/vidéo. Dommage...


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

captsubasa59 a dit:


> +1
> 
> Comme certain, l'iPad aurait idéalement remplacer le vieux PC de mes parents  dont l'utilisation se limite à lire les mails, navigation sur internet, traitement de texte, tableur...
> Mais l'absence de port USB fait "chiez", impossible de transférer de données via une clé usb, disque dur externe. Donc impossible d'y connecter une imprimante (afin d'imprimer les documents type Page ou Numbers...). Il reste un adaptateur USB (bridé apparemment) pour transférer photo/vidéo. Dommage...



Y a tout de même un truc qui me chiffonne...A quoi ça sert d'avoir un clavier et Iwork si on ne peut rien importer ou exporter? On peut tout de même transférer ses fichiers rtf, pdf, odt et tout le reste dans l'Ipad, faire des modifs dans l'Ipad et retransférer sur son Mac, non? Enfin j'espère, quand même...


----------



## eman (28 Janvier 2010)

DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est pas un gros iPhone, pas de caméra, pas de sms, pas de téléphone. C'est un gros iPod Touch. Vivement la V2 voir la V3. Ca me rappelle trop l'iPhone V1, bien mais incomplet.



Entièrement d'accord. C'est exactement ce que je pensais. Tu m'a enlevé les mots de la bouche. Comme souvent chez apple, leur première innovation est tjs, à mon avis, une innovation "bâclé". Ils vont pas jusqu'au bout tout comme ll'iphone v1 qui a été à mon sens non abouti et c'est pourquoi je n'ai acheté que le 3GS, mais 2 ans plus tard évidemment. J'imagine pas attendre 2 ans pour avoir une tablette plus complète. Au jour d'aujourd'hui c'est une éternité.

Je n'aime pas le cadre noir qui est trop épais. Et surtout ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est que l'interface est un copié collé de l'iphone. C'est dingue quoi, ils sont pas foutu de créer une interface avec des thèmes pour ranger nos appli....imagine 200 appli sur la tablette, çà devient vite le bordel. Du coup au lieu de gagner du temps, bah on va en perdre à chercher la bonne appli.....scrogneugneu :hein: . Voilà à chaud mon avis. Donc un peu décu quand même


----------



## theplayer777 (28 Janvier 2010)

et SURTOUT, le fait que l'heure soit réglée à 9h41 et pas 9h42 sur les photos du site, c'est une grosse erreur... 

bon ok je suis un peu fatigué


----------



## dambo (28 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Y a tout de même un truc qui me chiffonne...A quoi ça sert d'avoir un clavier et Iwork si on ne peut rien importer ou exporter? On peut tout de même transférer ses fichiers rtf, pdf, odt et tout le reste dans l'Ipad, faire des modifs dans l'Ipad et retransférer sur son Mac, non? Enfin j'espère, quand même...



C'est effectivement un point intéressant ... peux t-on acceder au volume principale pour sauvegarder ? du genre /Users/Documents/ ?? ou alors est-ce comme sur l'iPod et l'iPhone, de la synchronisation via iTunes. Parce que si il faut synchroniser des documents ça va devenir moins drôle...

Il serait intéressant qu'un volume "Documents" monte sur le bureau et dans le finder pour copier des docs du Mac et vice versa.


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2010)

ipad=ipod sauf jailbreak


----------



## pftlyon (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

 Assez déçu par cette Keynote, je m'attendais aussi à de nouvelles versions d'iLife et d'iWork, rien ; une mise à jour de l'iphone OS, rien ; des infos sur la suite de mac OSX... rien...
Et tout ce grabuge pour un "grand ipod touch" car finalement, ça fait la même chose qu'un touch avec un peu plus de confort visuel. 
Perso, j'ai de la chance : j'ai un macbook pro, un iphone et un ipod touch. Après je vois pas trop à quoi peut bien servir cet iPad??? A la limite pour ceux qui n'ont ni ipod touch ni iphone, ok, mais pour les autre?
Mais bon à quand les nouveautés cités précédemment? Et puis bon, une keynote juste pour ça, ça laisse sur sa faim! 
Pour la soit disant nouveauté du siècle, ce ne sera certainement pas le succès de l'iphone ou de l'iPod... 
Ca me rappelle d'autres innovations du genre, certes magnifiques, qui font envie mais qui ont un succès limité (G4 cube, macbook air...)
 Enfin, jsui bien grincheux, mais je voulais un iLife pour mon anniversaire moua, lol.

En revanche, ma copine, elle, ça la tente bien. Donc c'est bien si ça a fait des heureux


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est effectivement un point intéressant ... peux t-on acceder au volume principale pour sauvegarder ? du genre /Users/Documents/ ?? ou alors est-ce comme sur l'iPod et l'iPhone, de la synchronisation via iTunes. Parce que si il faut synchroniser des documents ça va devenir moins drôle...
> 
> Il serait intéressant qu'un volume "Documents" monte sur le bureau et dans le finder pour copier des docs du Mac et vice versa.



Vu l'Os, ce serait plutôt une synchro par Itunes. Bon, pourquoi pas, à voir...


----------



## theplayer777 (28 Janvier 2010)

si c'est le cas, pour les gros fichiers ça risque de ne pas être le top... et c'est vrai qu'au niveau "partage des informations", ça va pas être évident pour certains, moi qui n'utilise que des clés usb...


----------



## Anthony (28 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est effectivement un point intéressant ... peux t-on acceder au volume principale pour sauvegarder ? du genre /Users/Documents/ ?? ou alors est-ce comme sur l'iPod et l'iPhone, de la synchronisation via iTunes. Parce que si il faut synchroniser des documents ça va devenir moins drôle...
> 
> Il serait intéressant qu'un volume "Documents" monte sur le bureau et dans le finder pour copier des docs du Mac et vice versa.



A priori, Apple aurait prévu un accès à un dossier partagé, mais je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un dossier à l'intérieur de l'iPad pour échanger des données entre applications (comme pour passer un document entre Pages et Keynote), ou un dossier partagé entre le Mac et l'iPad. Au pire, voilà un usage parfait pour iWork.com, mais j'abuse ;-)


----------



## Ramothe (28 Janvier 2010)

Juste une petite interrogation me concernant: Apple annonce une autonomie jusqu'à 10h pour surfer via wifi, écouter de la musique ou regarder des vidéos. On a beau avoir un hardware plus puissant et plus gourmand que sur iphone et un software légèrement plus lourd, 10h d'autonomie en lecture audio, ça me paraît ridicule. Ca sous entend que cet appareil ne peux assurément pas remplacer un ipod par exemple...


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Janvier 2010)

Malgré tous les pisses)froids habituels (et les nouveaux), je la trouve très intéressante, cette tablette. Je pense que nombre de profs vont se l'arracher.
On a iworks, donc keynote, et on peut la relier à un video projo. C'est tout bon, ça!
Par rapport à un MBA, le poids est divisé par 2 (à peu près), l'autonomie x 2. Pas mal.

Inutile de s'affoler, je pense bien que Cupertino a prévu un moyen d'échanger de simples fichiers entre lmac et ipad (sinon, a quoi ça sert qu'iworks il se décarcasse ?). On ne peut passer tout le temps par itune, qui prend le chemin d'un OS bis façon "usine à gaz"

La concurrence ? Elle est équipée d'un OS de m..., un windoze de plus. Ils pensent que "ergonomie" est un vieux barron prussien souffrant de maladies honteuses  Apple veut fourguer des ipad à tous ceux qui ont achetés un iphone, mais qui, de toute façon, ,n'achèterons pas un mac. Ca fait du monde. Cela explique pourquoi il y a nombre de déçus: l'ipad n'a pas été pensé pour "nous seuls", les seigneurs du Mac à la stature marmoréenne et dont l'esprit vaste englobe et engendre toutes choses en ce monde d'octets, de bits et de lumière... mais je m'égare, là...


Maintenant, je vois quelques ombres:

- une capacité encore limite: les 80 Go de mon MBA sont déjà limite pour mes enseignements, alors un maximum de 64 Go... va falloir faire du tri !

-le format epub, qui confond ebook et livre de poche. L'epub permet de lire du 100% texte. Oubliez les illustrations, schémas, ouvrages techniques, ... bof bof bof.

- Apple n'y est pour rien, mais la prévisible absence totale de contenu éditorial provenant des zéditeurs français à des tarifs acceptables. Heureusement, le meilleur de la littérature française est libre et gratuit (parce que Hugo, Zola, Vernes et consorts sont ad patres depuis quelques temps...)

Sinon, le pdf doit être géré via safari, par exemple, , iworks aussi. C'est pur moi indispensable: le pdf, le pdf...

Personnellement après avoir lu des avis sur le fonctionnement de keynote, je pense acheter ce produit pour remplacer mon MBA à la rentrée 2010, où même avant.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour les formats reconnus (dans Mail?)


> Viewable document types: .jpg, .tiff, .gif (images); .doc and .docx (Microsoft Word); .htm and .html (web pages); .key (Keynote); .numbers (Numbers); .pages (Pages); .pdf (Preview and Adobe Acrobat); .ppt and .pptx (Microsoft PowerPoint); .txt (text); .rtf (rich text format); .vcf (contact information); .xls and .xlsx (Microsoft Excel)


C'est sur le site US. Vous pouvez pas rater l'iPad


----------



## Danoc (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour les pros, Apple est encore loin de ça: http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/webca/LenovoPortal/en_CA/catalog.workflow:expandcategory?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=B2B50942732841988CCCD0DABE52BC67&tab=4#tab-container-5.

Sinon le produit est très prometteur dans ses futures versions.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Bah remplacer un iPod je suis pas sur que ça soit ni dans leurs intérêt ni sa vocation. Une iPad dans la poche...ça coince ! 
Elle va faire du bruit !!


----------



## itako (28 Janvier 2010)

Peuvent pas nous pondre un Camera Connection Kit pour classic ou iPhone ptin' !


----------



## Nicosun (28 Janvier 2010)

En ce qui me concerne j'attendais exactement ça, prise de note + présentation keynotes et mes produits PDF a un prix raisonnable.

Il se place exactement entre mon iPhone et mon iMac, finis les papiers dans ma sacoche et les bloc notes bref j'achète sans hésiter


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2010)

captsubasa59 a dit:


> +1
> 
> Comme certain, l'iPad aurait idéalement remplacer le vieux PC de mes parents  dont l'utilisation se limite à lire les mails, navigation sur internet, traitement de texte, tableur...
> Mais l'absence de port USB fait "chiez", impossible de transférer de données via une clé usb, disque dur externe. Donc impossible d'y connecter une imprimante (afin d'imprimer les documents type Page ou Numbers...). Il reste un adaptateur USB (bridé apparemment) pour transférer photo/vidéo. Dommage...



Pour pouvoir imprimer, il faudrait des versions adaptées des pilotes d'imprimantes. Ca représente un sacré paquet de pilotes à adapter. Et là tu n'as pas fini d'entendre "Mon imprimante Trucmuche n'est pas supportée, quelle déception !" ou "Quand est-ce que HP/Canon/.... va sortir un pilote pour mon imprimante X ?".  

Bon, à part ça, ce gros iPod Touch est sympa et pas trop cher. L'écran plus grand rend forcément la navigation sur le Net plus agréable que sur un iPhone/iPod Touch. C'est bien d'avoir iWork dessus (mais comment et où enregistre-t-on des fichiers ?) et les iBooks ça a l'air très sympa.

Mais l'absence du Flash, qui était déjà regrettable sur l'iPhone/iPod Touch, l'est encore plus selon moi sur l'iPad qui se rapproche un peu plus d'un ordinateur.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour pouvoir imprimer, il faudrait des versions adaptées des pilotes d'imprimantes. Ca représente un sacré paquet de pilotes à adapter. Et là tu n'as pas fini d'entendre "Mon imprimante Trucmuche n'est pas supportée, quelle déception !" ou "Quand est-ce que HP/Canon/.... va sortir un pilote pour mon imprimante X ?".



L'impression ne pose aucun problème avec l'iPhone via des logiciels dédiés qui permettent d'avoir accès aux imprimantes connectées à un mac.
Mais c'est vrai, il faut passer par un mac. Pas d'impression "autonome" possible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------




Danoc a dit:


> Pour les pros, Apple est encore loin de ça: http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/webca/LenovoPortal/en_CA/catalog.workflow:expandcategory?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=B2B50942732841988CCCD0DABE52BC67&tab=4#tab-container-5.
> 
> Sinon le produit est très prometteur dans ses futures versions.



Je ne vois absolument pas le rapport entre les deux produits.
J'envisage tout à fait une utilisation "pro" de l'iPad. De ton truc sous windows, non. Il doit y avoir plusieurs sortes de pros...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h43 ----------




Ramothe a dit:


> Juste une petite interrogation me concernant: Apple annonce une autonomie jusqu'à 10h pour surfer via wifi, écouter de la musique ou regarder des vidéos. On a beau avoir un hardware plus puissant et plus gourmand que sur iphone et un software légèrement plus lourd, 10h d'autonomie en lecture audio, ça me paraît ridicule. Ca sous entend que cet appareil ne peux assurément pas remplacer un ipod par exemple...



Et oui, c'est sur, face à l'iPod dont l'autonomie en lecture audio atteint le siècle, 10h00 c'est peu...


----------



## huexley (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai rien vu concernant le SD d'ailleurs, est-ce que ce sera compatible SDHC ? SD I/O ?


&#8230;  Encore pas mal de mystères&#8230;


----------



## yret (28 Janvier 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Malgré tous les pisses)froids habituels (et les nouveaux), je la trouve très intéressante, cette tablette. Je pense que nombre de profs vont se l'arracher.
> On a iworks, donc keynote, et on peut la relier à un video projo. C'est tout bon, ça!
> Par rapport à un MBA, le poids est divisé par 2 (à peu près), l'autonomie x 2. Pas mal.
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec ces propos !  Pour ma part, je n'ai ni iPhone, ni iPod Touch et ne concevait pas d'aller sur le net sur seulement 3,5 " ... tellement habitué à mes 13,3" de mon MacBook qui se connecte partout très facilement ! 

Faire la même chose sur environ 10", peu encombrant et moderne me tente vraiment; cela me semble effectivement bien taillé pour l'enseignement ... Les prix semblent corrects donc à confirmer mais il me semble qu'Apple a "tapé juste" une nouvelle fois ...


----------



## KaptainKavern (28 Janvier 2010)

Le souci, c'est que quand on a rempli les niches, tout nouvel ajout doit avoir ses limitations pour ne pas cannibaliser les ventes des niches contigües.

Là où nous aficionados sommes déçus, c'est sur le manque d'innovation majeure : rien de ce qu'on a vu n'est nouveau, là où un iphone a tout bousculé (même si il était incomplet et que le SDK est arrivé bien plus tard).

Je suis surpris que la reconnaissance d'écriture n'ait pas été lancée : un des problèmes majeur des seniors (pour moi une des cibles bien identifiée)  est bien l'utilisation des claviers ; ils veulent écrire, c'est plus naturel.
Pour la prise de notes, idem ; j'abhorre les réunions où tout le monde est caché par son écran. Je préfère la note papier. 
Sur ce point c'est une surprise et imho une régression par rapport aux capacités qu'un Newton pouvait présenter à l'époque.

L'autre point est bien évidemment l'absence de filesystem et d'entrée sortie type USB. Ca aurait clairement lancé la carrière de ce produit, et lui aurait ajouté de la versatilité. Mais attaqué fortement le Macbook blanc. 

Je crois Apple 100% capable d'avancer sur ces deux points, ce qui me conforte sur sa capacité à transformer ce produit en V2 ou V3.

Pour ma part il est certain que que je vais garder mes &#8364; et remettre un peu à jour mon PB12" qui le vaut bien...


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

KaptainKavern a dit:


> L'autre point est bien évidemment l'absence de filesystem et d'entrée sortie type USB. Ca aurait clairement lancé la carrière de ce produit, et lui aurait ajouté de la versatilité. Mais attaqué fortement le Macbook blanc.




Rah putain, un iPab pour faire du target et les opérations de maintenances system (prise de main + terminal + outils serveurs + utilitaires de skeud) :love: :love:


Sinon je crois que ton analyse est assez juste. L'iPad avait bien un créneau, mais il n'est pas si grand que ça dans la place qui était vacante entre l'iPhone et le MacBook.
Reste à voir comment celui-ci va couvrir un peu les zones d'utilisations de ces 2 appareils.


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2010)

Mes deux cents :
- pour l'instant je ne vois rien de révolutionnaire mais ce n'est pas si important ; toutefois, on reste dans du classique côté matériel [je n'ai rien lu au sujet du retour de frappe du clavier virtuel, l'écran n'est pas en e-ink etc.]
- un peu juste en terme de volume ; 120 GB serait vraiment bien [films + musique]
- un peu juste en autonomie
- l'objet est sympatoche et sera parfait pour une utilisation domestique
- manque l'ouverture du système mais faudra faire avec une nouvelle fois
- le prix est étonnant et attractif et rend l'objet largement concurrentiel des e-books existants
- en tant qu'e-book, justement, c'est à la fois un peu décevant et très prometteur.

Je pourrais continuer longtemps. Je conclus par :
- c'est nul, il n'y a pas de lecteur Blu-ray
- dès que c'est disponible, je passe ma commande pour un 32 GB (sans 3G).


----------



## Kerala (28 Janvier 2010)

Alors voici mon avis concernant cet appareil. Certes il manque à mon sens une webcam, mais pour le reste je trouve cet appareil parfait en complément de mon iMac 24 pouces. Je voulais justement m'acheter un portable pour les déplacements, mais je ne trouvais rien qui me convenais car un MacBook est trop complet et cher pour l'utilisation dont j'avais besoin et la ce nouveau produit est parfait. Il permet d'embarquer à peu près tout ce dont j'ai besoin texte vidéo et son et de plus il peut être branchée sur un vidéoprojecteur. Pour ce qui est de l'impression je pense qu'on pourra le faire via Wifi ? Ensuite, il faudrait voir ce qui peut être fait avec l'adaptateur USB qui permet d'importer des photos et des vidéos peut-être pourra-t-il aussi permettre d'importer des fichiers texte pour la suite iworks.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Un vrai truc qui ne sert à rien en fait


----------



## pickwick (28 Janvier 2010)

les modèles WIFI +3G auront un SD-Card reader, donc tu pourras importer des choses à partir de là.
Pour l'export tu passeras par le net, mail ou safari, par exemple.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi encore ce sujet de nazes ? 


Vous avez pas de chez-vous ?



Vous avez rien à niquer ?



Vous êtes dépressifs à ce point là de parler durant des heures d'un assemblage de bout de plastique et de silicium alors que vous pourriez vous taper une bonne branlette ?




Je voudrais pas dire Webo, mais ta zone est remplie de couilles molles... ça craint


----------



## F118I4 (28 Janvier 2010)

@DrFatalis: je suis déçu de ta réaction, tu as l' habitude de défendre l' OS plutôt que la machine.

Je trouve la machine bien (attractif) mais l' OS pas du tout optimisé pour l' iPad:
C' est prenant de voir Mac OS X iPhone avec des petits changements (a l' exception d' iWork, d' ebook et d' iTunes) sur l' iPad mais cela est une bonne nouvelle pour l' iPhone.

Sérieux le slide to unlock petit, les 4 pauvres icônes sur un grand dock, l' absence d' onglet sur Safari Mobile, même pas de multi taches limité à 3 App, pas de flash player ou silverlight et autres cela frappent.
Tous les défauts de l' iPhone sont ou seront dans l' iPad c' est abusé, Mac Os X iPhone est vraiment limité.
Qu' il y est du Mac OS X iPhone dans l' OS de l' iPad c' est pas gênant mais la c' est un OS bis.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> -le format epub, qui confond ebook et livre de poche. L'epub permet de lire du 100% texte. Oubliez les illustrations, schémas, ouvrages techniques, ... bof bof bof.



Faux. epub est un format de fichier ouvert (zip) qui contient des fichiers xhtml, on peut donc insérer des images (png, jpeg, svg, formules mathématique) comme dans n'importe quelle page web. 

Pourquoi des pages xhtml? Parce que contrairement au pdf, l'affichage s'adapte à la largeur de l'écran. Avec Stanza sur l'iphone, il y a même une césure à l'affichage pour éviter des trop grands blancs entre les mots.


----------



## noz (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui, il y a un visuel de ibooks sur engadget où l'on peut voir une image/photo dans un livre. 
(et puis les livres présentés avaient tous une couverture image non ?)
Accessoirement (sans jeu de mots) voici les prix semble-t-il des accessoires présentés hier : 
keyboard dock ($69),
case ($39), 
iPad Dock Connector to VGA adapter ($29)
camera connection kit ($29)


(source : engadget)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> pas de flash player ou silverlight et autres cela frappent.



Personnellement je suis bien content que ces technologies propriétaires n'aient pas été implémentées. Surtout qu'elles n'ont pas été conçues à la base pour une interface touch.

À l'heure actuelle, avec html5, css3 et javascript on peut se passer de ces plugins foireux.


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est quoi encore ce sujet de nazes ?
> 
> Vous avez pas de chez-vous ?
> 
> ...


qu'est ce que tu fous ici alors ?
va chez toi faire tout ce que tu as écrit, tu vas voir ça te feras du bien


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

c'est déjà fait, mais faut quelqu'un pour vous secouer un peu : vous végétez minablement


----------



## Kerala (28 Janvier 2010)

Sinon sur le site du figaro il est dit que l'ipad est multi taches ce sont-ils trompé ou ?

Autres truc important contrairement à la vidéo pour l'&#63743;tv ici les principaux éditeurs US sont de la partie !


----------



## pomme man (28 Janvier 2010)

vous trouverez la vidéo apple traduite en français ici, ne cliquer pas tout de suite sur le lien bleu qui apparais au milieu de la page, laissez la vidéo ce charger.

http://cpositif.fileburst.com/flash/ipad.html


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

'tain, le produit est pas encore sorti, et vous en massacrez déjà les conventions.

on dit *iPad*, tudieu !


----------



## jmos (28 Janvier 2010)

Non, elle n'est pas multi tache.
Mais la taille ( secrète ????) du cache permet de reprendre l'application exactement à l'endroit où on l'a laissée pour passer à une autre. Ce n'est pas la même chose....


----------



## PHILTI (28 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne j'attendais exactement ça, prise de note + présentation keynotes et mes produits PDF a un prix raisonnable.
> 
> Il se place exactement entre mon iPhone et mon iMac, finis les papiers dans ma sacoche et les bloc notes bref j'achète sans hésiter



Certes oui.
Mais il semble limité en bureautique de base (tableau & traitement de texte) toujours utile même en mobilité non ?

Zut, ya iWork, j'avais pas vu ... mais j'utilise MS Excel sur mon Macbook.


PH


----------



## eman (28 Janvier 2010)

*Qu 'on se le dise l'ipad est un ebook plus qu'une tablette pc. **Faudra faire avec 
*Il y a donc des heureux et des insatisfaits dont je fais parti.....*:hein: * Tout le monde n'avait pas la même vision qu'apple sur le produit.

*Je regrette encore une fois qu'apple "bride" ses produits au potentiel énorme. Pourtant la technologie est là. Faudra patienter pour la sortie de la V2.....bis repetita- 

- Aucune Caméra*. Comment gérer iChat en vidéo.

*- Pas de connectique*. A l'heure du partage multi-utilisateurs il aurait été de bon ton de mettre un port usb et sd....c dingue quoi. Il le mette sur le MBA et là nada ??? Parfois je comprends pas.:mouais:. Va falloir passer par *des adaptateurs encore et tjs.* Tiens il est le concept du produit tout en un ? Et du coup en plus d'enlaidir le produit (subjectif je vous l'accorde) il va falloir mettre la main à la poche, encore une fois.....

*- Pas de mutlitaches*. Espérons vite une mise à jour de l'os

*- Un bouton central inutile.* Mettre une croix plus ou moins grande pour fermer le programme aurait été plus judicieux. Ainsi ce bouton aurait servi à remplir la fonction d'*exposé* comme sur mac...

- *Pas de pied *pour en faire un cadre numérique. Obligé d'en passer par un produit supplémentaire (housse à l'esthétique discutable. C'est les fabricants qui se frotte les mains). Ce qui pose aussi le *problème du confort* de travail. Pour travailler ( traitement de texte ou autres) obligé là encore de rajouter un dock avec clavier. 
Je me vois pas rester des heures avec l'ipad sur les genoux...

Au final je me pose la question de l'utilité de ce produit. *Entre un iphone et un netbook, mais c'est pas un ordinateur, c'est un mélange d'iphone et d'ipod touch* :mouais:. Bref je me demande si çà va effectivement créer un besoin...j'en doute...du moins aujourd'hui.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je voudrais pas dire Webo, mais ta zone est remplie de couilles molles... ça craint


 
Pfff mais oh... dis aussi que le forum Réagissez c'est la planque pour les modos...


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Encore une fois, non !
> Essaie de compiler une p'tite macro VBA pour ton devoir sous iPad pour voir...
> Ou encore, essaie de créer une petite application Java pour mettre sur ton site via l'iPad...
> Enfin essaie de faire tourner Mapple, Simulink (logiciels qu'utilisent les étudiants pour faire leurs devoirs) ou encore une petite routine de C++ sous ton iPad...
> ...


:mouais: Donc la cible des netbook c'est les compileurs de macro, les utilisateurs de Mapple et Simulink,  ou les routineurs de C++. OK
Pour tout le reste (lire ses mails, surfer sur Internet, jouer un peu, lire des livres, regarder des photos ou des vidéos, écouter de la musique) il y a l'iPad.

Quelques choses me dit que le marché des netbooks est bientôt mort. 

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pfff mais oh... dis aussi que le forum Réagissez c'est la planque pour les modos...


Affublés de perruques rouges...


----------



## Delgesu (28 Janvier 2010)

*l'iPad est sensé faire office de livre électronique ? mmmh j'ai des doutes*. Je songeais justement à investir dans un livre électronique (qui coûte entre 100 et 250 &#8364. L'iPad, du à l'absence de technologie "encre électronique", ne remplace pas le livre électronique au niveau du confort de lecture et d'autonomie (n'oublions pas que l'encre électronique n'utilise que très peu d'électricité !)
Ceci dit, le concept de l'iPad est effectivement intéressant, en particulier pour les professionnels je pense.


----------



## benoit333 (28 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas la concurrence va être dure pour la itab entre asus, nvidia,sony, google ,microsoft, freescale, le seul petit avantage qu'elle à peut-être un bonne aspect physique et par rapport à ces concurrents un bon multitouch une bonne fluidité mais c'est pas non plus un produit d'exception en tout cas pour cette prémiére version


----------



## PHILTI (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce débat me semble très révélateur de la nouvelle tendance en matière d'objets/ appareils informatiques et multimédias.

En effet, nous recensons pratiquement autant d'avis sur l'iPad que d'utilisateurs potentiels ; et pour cause, nous avons tous des besoins et surtout désormais des modes de consommation différents.

Je suis toujours épaté de voir les motivations finalement assez diverses chez les gens pour utiliser un iPhone. Ce sera intéressant de voir ce qu'il en sera avec l'iPad.

PH


----------



## roucoups (28 Janvier 2010)

la révolution, si elle est a lieu, c'est des forfaits DATA sans engagement dans chaque pays du monde et principalement d'Europe
cela mettra un terme aux frais de roaming exceptionnellement élevés
hop une semaine en dehors des frontières, on prend un forfait de 200mo à 20 euros par exemple et on a internet partout dans ce pays sans dépendre d'aucune borne wifi
cela pourrait faire naître également des forfaits DATA illimités pour tous les pays, c'est-à-dire sans aucun frais de roaming
si l'ipad arrive à faire cela, alors il sera révolutionnaire
si ce n'est pas le cas, il n'apportera rien de plus

Enfin, le fait que ce soit un OS d'Iphone plutôt que de Mac est un atout pour ce genre d'appareil contrairement à ce qui est décrié
cet appareil doit pouvoir être éteint et rallumé immédiatement, ce qui est loin d'être le cas quand on sort l'artillerie lourde d'OS tels que OS X ou Windows
Dans les tablet et les appareils itinérants, il faut un OS adapté, et ça heureusement qu'Apple l'a compris
vivement également l'arrivée de tablets avec de l'Androïd dedans ou du Windows Mobile 7


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Non, mais sérieusement.
Qui utilise iWork pour bosser ?


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais sérieusement.
> Qui utilise iWork pour bosser ?


Alors autant excel et word ne sont pas remplacés par nombre et page, par contre cette daube de powerpoint est mise au placard pour un superbe keynote :love:


----------



## Delgesu (28 Janvier 2010)

Je suis en train de regarder la présentation là sur iTunes. La vache ! Il est mégalo le mec ... pfff ça commence à me saouler. Apple vaut 15 milliards de dollars, le iPhone a révolutionné le téléphone (sauf que je m'en sers pour tout sauf à peu près pour sa fonction téléphone), le 3GS "the best telephone in the world" .... Franchement, pour le coup là il commence à m'agacer. Il veut contrôler ce que j'écoute, ce que je lis, il veut quoi encore ?? Tiens, ça me donne juste envie d'aller voir ailleurs. D'abord son iPhone il est même pas multi-tache et pour moi c gênant. Et puis sa tablette elle va probablement avoir des formats limités sur les livres électroniques. Après tout Android ça a l'air pas mal, non ? Le meilleur moyen de résister réside probablement dans le fait de varier ses produits. Je ne veux pas TOUT acheter Apple. ça commence à me gêner aux entournures cette façon de monopoliser.

Bon, c'était un coup de gueule, désolé, le ferais plus. :sick:


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> Je suis en train de regarder la présentation là sur iTunes. La vache ! Il est mégalo le mec ... pfff ça commence à me saouler. Apple vaut 15 milliards de dollars, le iPhone a révolutionné le téléphone (sauf que je m'en sers pour tout sauf à peu près pour sa fonction téléphone),...


et c'est bien le seul telephone à pouvoir le faire, il a donc raison le mégalo


----------



## BIBITCHE (28 Janvier 2010)

IL faut voir ce que donnera cette innovation, je ne pense pas qu'apple nous décevra.
Reste à la tester!!


----------



## benoit333 (28 Janvier 2010)

c'est sûr que l'ipad va se vendre mais de la à faire un carton je pense pas même si il est vrai beaucoup de mode de consommation différent  mais même avec un prix de départ a 499$ apple reste quand en majorité plus cher que ses concurrents et ce qui risque de porté préjudice a l'ipad est quel ne posséde qu'un  port usb


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

Ouais. Personellement, je n'aime pas tellement les produits hybrides. Or l'Ipad n'a pas les avantages de l'Iphone et n'a pas non plus les avantages d'un Macbook. 
C'est sûr que chacun a une utilisation différente de l'informatique. Tous les déçus (dont je suis) attendaient un petit ordinateur complet et indépendant. Ce n'est pas le cas, ce n'est pas sa vocation. Tant pis pour nous! 
Webcam, ridicule qu'elle n'y soit pas. Mais faut bien laisser des trucs pour la V2. C'est ça le commerce!
Une chose que je trouve profondément absurde, c'est qu'un petit engin comme ça, qui a l'air super bien conçu et qui a quand même l'air très sympa, ne soit pas indépendant au niveau bureautique. Il ne fera donc pas simplement ce que peut faire un simple netbook de m...
Pour des gens qui veulent rapprocher "la technologie et l'art"(dixit S. Jobs hier soir), c'est tout de même très fort, et même complètement con, pour tout dire. J'espère qu'ils ont de bonnes raisons pour ça.
De plus en plus de gens emmènent leur ordi au travail. Ce qu'on aimerait bien, c'est une machine petite, légère, complète et indépendante. Ils ne l'ont pas fait, pour des raisons techniques et surtout commerciales (cela aurait menacé le Macbookpro 13")...


----------



## Kerala (28 Janvier 2010)

[/COLOR]





pumauer a dit:


> De plus en plus de gens emmènent leur ordi au travail. Ce qu'on aimerait bien, c'est une machine petite, légère, complète et indépendante. Ils ne l'ont pas fait, pour des raisons techniques et surtout commerciales (cela aurait menacé le Macbookpro 13")...



En quoi l'ipad n'est pas indépendant ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------




benoit333 a dit:


> c'est sûr que l'ipad va se vendre mais de la à faire un carton je pense pas même si il est vrai beaucoup de mode de consommation différent  mais même avec un prix de départ a 499$ apple reste quand en majorité plus cher que ses concurrents et ce qui risque de porté préjudice a l'ipad est quel ne posséde qu'un  port usb



Sur igeneration il est écrit : "Les premiers retours sur le kit de développement montrent qu'Apple a prévu la possibilité de transférer des documents depuis ou vers un ordinateur par la connexion USB. Apparemment, l'iPad se présente alors comme une clé USB ou un disque dur externe."


----------



## MacSedik (28 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> En quoi l'ipad n'est pas indépendant ?




bah tu le synchronises comme un iPod ou un iPhone. de ce côté là tu auras besoin d'un Mac "classique", ce qui fait ce n'est pas un appareil "indépendant".


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> En quoi l'ipad n'est pas indépendant ?
> 
> ...



A vérifier...J'ai entendu dire que c'était le cas pour les photos uniquement...
L'Ipad n'a d'intérêt pour moi que s'il peut remplacer le Macbook, car beaucoup plus léger pour emmener au boulot. 
- On peut le brancher sur un video-projecteur : ça roule! Très bien!
- Faut passer par une synchronisation via Itunes si on modifie des fichiers texte dans la journée : pas très pratique. 
- 3G, mais faut payer : pas top. Le 3G c'est pratique, pas besoin de se brancher pour avoir le net au boulot. Un câble en moins.
-Pas de flash, donc pas d'utilisation possible d'internet sur des sites qui ne fonctionnent que sur ça : vraiment pas top. Le moindre netbook le fait! 
Donc au final, c'est pas top, pour moi du moins...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------

Très bonne synthèse sur le site "Compétence Mac" : http://www.competencemac.com/


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> bah tu le synchronises comme un iPod ou un iPhone. de ce côté là tu auras besoin d'un Mac "classique", ce qui fait ce n'est pas un appareil "indépendant".



Apparemment pour avoir un port USB, c'est via un adaptateur "prise dock > USB"

Je trouve ça nul que l'appareil ne soit pas autonome, avec la possibilité d'y brancher un disque dur, qu'il faille convertir les video aux formats lus par iTunes, etc...

bref je suis plus convaincu par les netbooks sous Android/chrome OS que par cet iPad...

c'est un peu trop cher pour un périphérique non autonome. 

Un exemple tout con : si tu veux imprimer, va falloir envoyer par mail le fichier à un ordi... parce qu'il n'y pas de gestion des imprimantes (au moins les sans fils) sur c'truc.

Pas de finder déclaré, si tu peux pas organiser les fichiers comme tu veux, à quoi bon avoir iWork ?

Et puis Apple s'enferme sur elle meme, pas de possibilité d'ajout de logiciels autrement que l'Appstore, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

au vue de qq news, je me demande si apple detient bien les droits d'utilisation du nom "ipad" ?

il me semble que c'est pas encore regle cette histoire...


----------



## duracel (28 Janvier 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> au vue de qq news, je me demande si apple detient bien les droits d'utilisation du nom "ipad" ?
> 
> il me semble que c'est pas encore regle cette histoire...


 

Des tas de petits malins vont déposer des tas de noms commançant par "i".

Y'a de l'avenir dans la ispéculation.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> pas de possibilité d'ajout de logiciels autrement que l'Appstore, etc...



Atta, Apple ne va pas tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or


----------



## benoit333 (28 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> En quoi l'ipad n'est pas indépendant ?
> 
> ...


 
sa fais chére la clé usb ou le disque dur 16 giga


----------



## Kerala (28 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> A vérifier...J'ai entendu dire que c'était le cas pour les photos uniquement...
> L'Ipad n'a d'intérêt pour moi que s'il peut remplacer le Macbook, car beaucoup plus léger pour emmener au boulot.
> - On peut le brancher sur un video-projecteur : ça roule! Très bien!
> - Faut passer par une synchronisation via Itunes si on modifie des fichiers texte dans la journée : pas très pratique.
> ...



Je part du principe qu'igeneration sait de quoi il parle jusqu'à preuve du contraire donc que l'ipad est indépendant car Apple a prévu la possibilité de transférer des documents depuis ou vers un ordinateur par la connexion USB.


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

Jobs qui disait hier "c'est carrément mieux qu'un MAcbook" ça m'a fait hurler de rire.

Va faire du Excel ou du traitement de texte là dessus ^^...


----------



## F118I4 (28 Janvier 2010)

Perso j' ai hâte de voir la MAJ du MacBook AIR qui est mieux qu' un Macbook et mieux qu' un iPad.

C' est même plus drôle à force...

[YOUTUBE]lQnT0zp8Ya4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ederntal (28 Janvier 2010)

Moi ce que je retiens c'est surtout son prix ultra-agressif !
Moins cher qu'un iPhone 3GS nu !

Bien sûr que cette tablette ne remplace pas un macbook pro !
Mais je trouve ça bien plus malin et pratique d'avoir un "super ipod touch" à 450 euros qu'un petit "macbook tous à 900 euros"...

Comme beaucoup de gens, dans mes déplacements je prends souvent mon macbook pour uniquement pour regarder des séries, envoyer des mails et aller sur internet... Si VLC sort dessus dans une version proche du mac, ce iTab deviendra un objet parfait de mobilité pour tous ceux qui ne travaillent pas !

L'iphone fait tout ça, c'est génial pour les trajets quotidiens, mais quand on part en vacances, week end... Un écran plus grand est bien plus agréable !

J'en prendrai un à coup sûr et mon macbook air prendra un coup de vieux !!!
Il ne me servira que pour mes déplacements pro !



kerflous a dit:


> Jobs qui disait hier "c'est carrément mieux qu'un MAcbook" ça m'a fait hurler de rire.
> 
> Va faire du Excel ou du traitement de texte là dessus ^^...



Attendons de l'avoir entre les mains avant de critiquer...


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Perso j' ai hâte de voir la MAJ du MacBook AIR qui est mieux qu' un Macbook et mieux qu' un iPad.



lol c'est sûr pour aller voir ses mails dans un Starbucks ya pas mieux...


----------



## shenrone (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est a croire que vous utilisez tous vos mac pour des taches de fou
Peut être que les mécontent n'ont pas saisi la porte et l'intérêt de l'iPad!
Peut etre que dans un premier temps ce ne sera qu'un produit de divertissement qui se professionnaliser en atteignant sa maturité.
Aujourd'hui les personne comme moi, qui ont un mac de travail et un netbook de loisir vont être enchante d'échanger[WIKI][/WIKI] ce dernier contre l'iPad....


...en tout cas je le suis


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

Une machine pro sans USB clavier ni souris, allons...(ah si, en vente séparément)

mettons ça sur le compte de l'enthousiasme:love:


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Jobs qui disait hier "c'est carrément mieux qu'un MAcbook" ça m'a fait hurler de rire.
> 
> Va faire du Excel ou du traitement de texte là dessus ^^...



Ah oui, carrément mieux! Surtout pour le surf sans flash, le montage video, le multi-tâches, le finder, l'usb, la webcam...je continue? 
Moi aussi mort de rire...
S'ils ne veulent plus construire d'ordinateurs, qu'ils le disent carrément!


----------



## F118I4 (28 Janvier 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Moi ce que je retiens c'est surtout son prix ultra-agressif !
> Moins cher qu'un iPhone 3GS nu !


Justement l' iPhone va baissé donc...
Enfin il ne faut pas rêver!


----------



## Delgesu (28 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement, le Finder, bof :casse:  On voit naître un nouveau principe de classement de fichiers et d'applications, avec des bureaux multiples. C'est pas pour me déplaire.


----------



## twinworld (28 Janvier 2010)

ce que je me réjouis de voir, outre les performances, les rendus graphiques, etc, c'est les offres avec nos opérateurs. Pour moi en l'occurrence avec Swisscom. Pour ceux qui ont déjà un iPhone, faudra-t-il prendre un deuxième abonnement si on achète un iPad wifi+3g ?

j'essaie d'imaginer l'utilisation d'un iPad qu'avec le wifi. Pour moi, il s'agit d'un outil pour lire les journaux et des livres. Donc si on peut pas se connecter à internet directement, il faudrait au moins pouvoir se connecter via l'iPhone qui servirait de modem. Ceci dit, dans le bus ou le métro, je me vois mal commencer à sortir mon iPhone pour activer le partage d'échange connexion réseau. En plus, on sait même pas si cette option de partage sera accessible sur l'iPad. 

Pis restera enfin les offres des éditeurs. Parce que bon Need for Speed 4, c'est bien joli, mais on s'en kicke un peu


----------



## F118I4 (28 Janvier 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Moi ce que je retiens c'est surtout son prix ultra-agressif !
> Moins cher qu'un iPhone 3GS nu !
> 
> Bien sûr que cette tablette ne remplace pas un macbook pro !
> ...


Je suis d' accord mais il faut comprendre que Mac OS X iPhone est vraiment bridé donc voilà, la version de VLC proche de la version Mac n' y compte même pas.
L' iPhone, j' ai arrêté justement à cause du jailbreak, franchement un iPhone jailbreaké c' est le paradis: SB Settings, notification sur le lockscreen,  SIP en 3G, Multi tache etc...
Le problème c' est le bordel du jailbreak, il faut attendre ensuite avoir une manipe qui tienne la route sans bug ensuite etc...
Voilà Apple ferme trop son iBidule.


----------



## itako (28 Janvier 2010)

touch osc la dessus ça peut groover !


----------



## shogun HD (28 Janvier 2010)

quand on regarde l'utilisation d'un ordinateur pour la majorité d'entre eux c'est:

-surfer
-lire et envoyer les emails
-regarder les photos
-écouter de la musique
-lire un livre
-se divertir pour les plus jeunes

l ipad rempli toutes ces fonctions non ?

pour le reste il y a iworks pour bricoler 

vu les fonctions remplies et surtout le prix  il a tout pour cartonner du feu de dieu

il correspond au besoin du monent


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> quand on regarde l'utilisation d'un ordinateur pour la majorité d'entre eux c'est:
> 
> -surfer
> -lire et envoyer les emails
> ...



Très juste. Il est fait pour ça. Ce n'est pas un ordi complet. Il est là pour faire surtout ce que font la plupart des gens. 
2 cas, donc : 
1. Les gens qui utilisent l'informatique comme ça qui se contenteront de l'Ipad seul.
2. Les gens qui font un peu plus et qu'ils pourront/devront l'utiliser parallèlement à leur mac. Ce qui est mon cas, pour deux raisons : informatique un peu plus lourde (montage video), raison professionnelle.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> quand on regarde l'utilisation d'un ordinateur pour la majorité d'entre eux c'est:
> 
> -surfer
> -lire et envoyer les emails
> ...


Ah non... car il aurait pu aussi faire balance de cuisine, chauffe plat, miroir, appareil de luminothérapie, en plus de ses fonction actuelles de base comme presse papier, cale porte et plateau repas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de regarder la vidéo de la présentation. L'intégration d'iWork a l'air très réussie.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

... présentoir à soupières aussi... j'oubliai


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> quand on regarde l'utilisation d'un ordinateur pour la majorité d'entre eux c'est:
> 
> -surfer
> -lire et envoyer les emails
> ...



On parle donc bien d'un gadget pour ado. Moi je taffe sur mon laptop, je ne pense pas qu'on soit si minoritaires.

J'admets que c'est une super plateforme multimedia au fond du canapé, mais dire comme Steve Jobs hier que c'est mieux qu'un macbook, faut arrêter la moquette...


----------



## BIBITCHE (28 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Perso j' ai hâte de voir la MAJ du MacBook AIR qui est mieux qu' un Macbook et mieux qu' un iPad.
> 
> C' est même plus drôle à force...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lQnT0zp8Ya4[/YOUTUBE]


C'est vous qui avez mis les sous titre? car il y a quelques années j'avais trouver un sites ou on mettait nos propre sous titre a des petits film, c'etait super marrant, malheureusement je n'ai plus retrouver se site...


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/

je pense que tu parles de celui là.

Jmen suis tapé des barres aussi...


----------



## shogun HD (28 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> On parle donc bien d'un gadget pour ado. Moi je taffe sur mon laptop, je ne pense pas qu'on soit si minoritaires.
> 
> J'admets que c'est une super plateforme multimedia au fond du canapé, mais dire comme Steve Jobs hier que c'est mieux qu'un macbook, faut arrêter la moquette...


 
 il est fait pour les fonctions que j'ai énnoncer effectivement c'est pas un macboock:love: mon rêve 
par contre c'est mieux qu'un macbook pour ce genre d'utilisation et là il à raison


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> On parle donc bien d'un gadget pour ado. Moi je taffe sur mon laptop, je ne pense pas qu'on soit si minoritaires.
> 
> J'admets que c'est une super plateforme multimedia au fond du canapé, mais dire comme Steve Jobs hier que c'est mieux qu'un macbook, faut arrêter la moquette...



C'est très largement mieux qu'un Macbook pour un certain usage (simple et/ou mobile)


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> il est fait pour les fonctions que j'ai énnoncer effectivement c'est pas un macboock:love: mon rêve
> par contre c'est mieux qu'un macbook pour ce genre d'utilisation et là il à raison


Toi, on pourrait te vendre n'importe quoi...
N'est-il pas ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> effectivement c'est pas un macboock



[Suprised!]Hein ??? [/Suprised!] Mais qu'est-ce donc alors ???  David Vincent l'a t'il vu ???


----------



## shogun HD (28 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce donc alors ???  David Vincent l'a t'il vu ???


 

c'est ni animal ni végétal capitaine !!!!

mais bon sang c'est quoi spock ?

un ipad capitaine !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Toi, on pourrait te vendre n'importe quoi...
> N'est-il pas ?!...


 

nan pas n'importe quoi !! mais pour les objectifs fixer il est OK


----------



## huexley (28 Janvier 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Moi ce que je retiens c'est surtout son prix ultra-agressif !



En même temps c'est tout a fait compréhensif sachant que l'essentiel de cet iPad -et Apple l'a bien compris avec les iPhones / iPodTouch- c'est d'être avant tout un terminal d'achat. Acheter de la musique, acheter des films, des séries des applis ;-) En fait Apple ne fait rien d'autre que de sponsoriser ses futures marges sur ses différents sites de vente


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas con


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Apparemment elle ne passe pas inaperçue du tout !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Mais respecte les conventions bon sang : iNaperçue


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais respecte les conventions bon sang : iNaperçue



hinhinhin...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Alors pour le flash ? 

Même avec le flash déjà que je trouve que l'ipad est inutile, par contre c'est un bon début, je changerai peut être d'avis avec les IPAD de prochaine génération. 

Mais si il y pas de flash ...


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Mais si il y pas de flash ...



Bah de toute façon il fait pas appareil photo non?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Mais si il y pas de flash ...



Pour quoi faire?

En plus sapuetsaipaslibre.


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Janvier 2010)

je suis étonné, ce matin, quand je me suis réveillé, j'entendais déja a la radio "iPad, l'échec d'Apple" !

mais ça va ?  :rateau: 

ils feraient mieux de la tester et d'ensuite dire leurs avis. 

et tout les gens que j'entend parler disent souvent "cela ne servira a rien", "l'intéret est trop limité" et "trop gros pour pouvoir ce promener avec ou l'utiliser dans le train"...


personnellement, je la trouve bien, j'ai très envie de l'essayer. 
le prix est raisonnable, elle a l'air d'être vraiment prévu et bien développé pour son usage.

je pense vraiment qu'apple va refaire un succès ! 

mais apple est vraiment radin, il n'y a même pas les écouteurs livrés. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah de toute façon il fait pas appareil photo non?


:mouais: Flash de adobe ou flash mx ...


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

217ae1 a dit:


> elle a l'air d'être vraiment prévu et bien développé pour son usage.


Oui mais pour quel usage c'est destiné, et ses limites ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> :mouais: Flash de adobe


Ca c'est sur.
Flash, c'est de la daube.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca c'est sur.
> Flash, c'est de la daube.


Non fab'Fab... c'est Flash de :


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais


Ben non


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben non


tais toi malfaisant !


----------



## guigui_41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Et voilà juste l'iPad ! Un peu déçu pour ma part


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Je vois pas pourquoi certains ronchons la considèrent comme un "simple" gros iPod Touch&#8230;
Elles surclassent toutes les tablettes actuelles et va effectivement consister un putain de produit de mise en bouche pour ceux étant sous Windows (chose étrange elle ne fonctionnerait pas sous XP ??!) ou n'ayant pas l'idées de passer sous Mac mais ayant "besoin" d'une tablette parfaitement adaptée !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> ayant "besoin" d'une tablette parfaitement adaptée !



Oui, mais à quoi ?


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oui mais pour quel usage c'est destiné, et ses limites ?



moi, je la vois plutôt comme remplacent du netbook avec bien plus de possibilité, le vrai appareil de divertissement mobile !   

mais on verra bien ce que ça donnera et surtout de voir ce que diront les personnes qui l'ont critiqué d'abord, une fois qu'ils l'auront testé.

il y a pas un moyen de savoir le prix en euro et en franc suisse d'apple ?


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais à quoi ?



A ses caprices d'enfant gâté, par exemple. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------




217ae1 a dit:


> mais on verra bien ce que ça donnera et surtout de voir ce que *diseront* les personnes qui l'ont critiqué d'abord, une fois qu'ils l'auront testé.



Ah nan, mais toi, tu sors. Tout de suite. Et loin.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui, voilà, par exemple. 

Bah n'ayant pas le profil du "pro constamment en déplacement" (OK, yen MBA) je ne saurais précisément te dire:
-Agenda électronique grand format 
-Prise de notes avec clavier confortable
-Navigation grand format rapide et intuitive.

Enfin je pense qu'il y a un large public.


----------



## Nicosun (28 Janvier 2010)

Bizarre que personne ne trouve ça extra.

Je vais transférer toutes mes fiches produits dessus (il me servira de catalogue), pareil pour les tarifs.
Agenda et prise de note bien plus confortable que sur l'iPhone, directement en mail comme rapport d'activité.  

Moi qui suis très souvent en déplacement avec mon iPhone je n'aurais plus besoin de rien et j'ai mon iMac connecté au serveur comme base de synchronisation générale. Et un prix quand même abordable pour du Apple.

Je ne parle même pas du côté multimédia pour les loisirs et l'ultraportativité.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> tais toi malfaisant !


MOI ???¿¿!!!! 

Arrête Fab', ce sera le moment de donner un second souffle à ce livre : 








Moi j'ai choisis celui-là  vu qu'il n'y a rien d'édité sur "Amok, les années What Sex?"


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Janvier 2010)

La richesse de l'ipad c'est comme pour l'iphone : c'est les applications tierces.

Je suis comme toi, pour une application nomade commerciale cela me parait pas mal du tout. Il faut que je me penche sur les applications dans ce sens disponibles pour l'iphone et voir.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Pro-Tux (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien, ca peut faire plein de choses... 
Encore faut il qu'il y ait du contenu (Ce que les éditeurs ne semblent pas du tout prêt à faire) et que ce soit utile.
Sincèrement, c'est quoi l'intérêt de ce truc ? j'ai beau cherché, je vois pas... A Part un simple coup marketing/médiatique...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Janvier 2010)

Pro-Tux a dit:


> C'est bien, ca peut faire plein de choses...
> Encore faut il qu'il y ait du contenu (Ce que les éditeurs ne semblent pas du tout prêt à faire) et que ce soit utile.
> Sincèrement, c'est quoi l'intérêt de ce truc ? j'ai beau cherché, je vois pas... A Part un simple coup marketing/médiatique...



Bonjour,

c'est quoi au juste du contenu pour toi ?

140 000 applications de suite (dont je ne sais combien de jeux)
Ca lit la musique, la vidéo (d'accord on à encore le "problème" de divx)
Et les livres, faut pas s'inquiéter, tu en auras un paquet des bouquins (en Anglais )

Je pense pas qu'elle manque de contenu.

Par contre, il semblerait que la terre entière fasse de la vidéoconférence et donc que le manque de webcam soit juste une catastrophe (j'sais pas je fais pas de vidéoconférence moi).

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## lsr (28 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous 
Je reprends le fil vu que le serveur à un peu laché hier 
Est ce que vous avez remarqué que dans le menu d'accueil, enfin le lanceur d'appli, le fond d'écran est une image ?
Peut être que l'on pourra (enfin) mettre une image sur notre iPhone/iPod touch au lieu d'un modeste fond noir...
Désolé si ca a déjà été dit, j'ai pas le courage de lire 10 pages :rateau:


----------



## Samus (28 Janvier 2010)

Pro-Tux a dit:


> C'est bien, ca peut faire plein de choses...
> Encore faut il qu'il y ait du contenu (Ce que les éditeurs ne semblent pas du tout prêt à faire) et que ce soit utile.



140 000 jeux et applications. C'est vraiment très peu et très inquietant. Les éditeurs pourraient faire un effort.



lsr a dit:


> Salut à tous
> Est ce que vous avez remarqué que dans le menu d'accueil, enfin le lanceur d'appli, le fond d'écran est une image ?
> Peut être que l'on pourra (enfin) mettre une image sur notre iPhone/iPod touch au lieu d'un modeste fond noir...
> Désolé si ca a déjà été dit, j'ai pas le courage de lire 10 pages :rateau:



La réponse est oui !! (Même que c'est Steve qui l'a dit ...)


----------



## lsr (28 Janvier 2010)

Samus a dit:


> 140 000 jeux et applications. C'est vraiment très peu et très inquietant. Les éditeurs pourraient faire un effort.
> 
> 
> 
> La réponse est oui !! (Même que c'est Steve qui l'a dit ...)


Ben ca c'est une bonne nouvelle 
Y'a plus qu'à attendre maintenant


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi certains ronchons la considèrent comme un "simple" gros iPod Touch
> Elles surclassent toutes les tablettes actuelles et va effectivement consister un putain de produit de mise en bouche pour ceux étant sous Windows (chose étrange elle ne fonctionnerait pas sous XP ??!) ou n'ayant pas l'idées de passer sous Mac mais ayant "besoin" d'une tablette parfaitement adaptée !



*iDées* burdel !


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :mouais: Donc la cible des netbook c'est les compileurs de macro, les utilisateurs de Mapple et Simulink,  ou les routineurs de C++. OK
> Pour tout le reste (lire ses mails, surfer sur Internet, jouer un peu, lire des livres, regarder des photos ou des vidéos, écouter de la musique) il y a l'iPad.
> 
> Quelques choses me dit que le marché des netbooks est bientôt mort.
> ...



T'es gentil mais évite de balancer mes interventions hors contexte. :sleep:
Je parlais de petites macros VBA et autres car je répondais à une personne qui mentionnait les utilisateurs étudiants qui faisaient leurs "devoirs" sur Netbook...


----------



## Haendel (28 Janvier 2010)

Je doute que l'Ipad soit aussi performante que le kindle au niveau confort des yeux. Assez sceptique.

Et je doute aussi qu'elle fasse disparaitre les netbook qui sont bien pratique je trouve.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> quand on regarde l'utilisation d'un ordinateur pour la majorité d'entre eux c'est:
> 
> -surfer
> -lire et envoyer les emails
> ...



Qui c'est "eux" ? :sleep:

Si on regarde sur l'ensemble du parc *ordinateur* de l'ensemble des pays, ceux-ci sont esentiellement présents en industrie, université, etc. Le domestique n'est *PAS* la majorité du parc des ordinateurs... Donc d'après toi la majeure partie des ordinateurs (donc de bureaux, universités, etc.) est utilisée pour écouter la musique, lire les livres, regarder des photos...  Ca bosse dur dit moi...

Soyons sérieux un peu, bientôt un Fanboy va nous sortir qu'un ordinateur n'est pas fait pour faire du multitache, des calculs, etc... Relisez-vous un peu avant d'ouvrir la bouche et dire des bétises...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2010)

En gros, l'iPad c'est pourri, et c'était une keynote de merde.

J'ai bon?



(EDITH : la phrase du dessus, écrite par hal9000... comment dire... c'est vraiment le thread de tous les miracles.  )


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Soyons sérieux un peu, bientôt un Fanboy va nous sortir qu'un ordinateur n'est pas fait pour faire du multitache, des calculs, etc... Relisez-vous un peu avant d'ouvrir la bouche et dire des bétises...



Tu me saoules, si tu en as marre, barres toi d'ici. et c'est sans


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je te retourne le commentaire et prouve nous que la majorité des gens utilise un netbook pour de la programmation légère pour faire tourner Mapple, Simulink....



Aller on reprend (pas trop envie mais bon )...

Sauf que je n'ai jamais, contrairement à toi, dit une absurdité du genre "la majorité des gens...".
J'ai simplement demandé des preuves de ton absurdité, en faisant remarquer qu'autour de moi ce n'est pas le cas (mais je le répète je me suis bien gardé d'en faire une généralité).


----------



## daphone (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, je n'acheterai pas l'iPad. Je possède déjà un iPhone et un macbook et finalement...elle ne trouverait pas sa place. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement pour de petites choses qui lui manquent cruellement.

- Je veux me mater un film en DVD dans mon lit. Avant je prenais mon macbook. Desormais je voudrais bien prendre mon iPad fait pour ça, à mais non,il faudrait ripper le DVD, l'encoder en MP4 , transferer via iTunes, etc et encore, faut que j'enlève de la musique car avec 32go, ça va finalement vite. 
Pourquoi ne pas avoir développé *plus de communication entre les appareils pommé sur le réseau local* ? Avec le protocole Bonjour. 
Pour regarder un DVD, j'aurais pu le mettre dans moin iMac ou Macbook, et hop, streaming wifi N direct sur iPad ! (fonction partage CD/DVD). Pareil pour la musique iTunes. Il faudra encore lui faire une bibliothèque à elle ! Utile quand on part à l'extérieur certes, mais quand on centralise une bibliothèque centrale à la maison sur un iMac disons, on aimerait qu'elle en devienne une sorte de "Remote", streamant à la manière de l'airport express.. 

Pourquoi pas streamer directement un partage d'écran de son mac ? Déporter son écran dans la maison, ça serait le top

- Je veux écrire un document depuis l'iPad, puis l'imprimer sur mon imprimante wifi (via Airport Extreme pourtant). Et bien je ne pourrais pas. Il faudra que je passe mon temps a synchroniser tous les appareils entre eux et jouer des fichiers partout..

- D'ailleurs la synchro ? avec du Wifi N, pourquoi ne pas envisager une synchro en tâche de fond par wifi N ? Cet appareil doit être nomade et ne dois pas passer son temps accroché à un iTunes par un câble.

- Je ne sais pas si elle est compatible MobileMe, je pense que si, sinon, c'est juste une grosse incohérence.

Le systeme "bonjour" pourrait aussi faire en sorte que l'iPad devienne un périphérique d'un mac, comme une tablette graphique, un piano, un touchpad,  vraiment à la manière d'un controleur pour application MAC. J'espère qu'ils vont bosser de ce côté là.


Et j'en oublie sûrement beaucoup, mais rien que pour ça, j'attends déjà l'OS 4.0, voir l'iPad 2G, mais je rêve un peu..

En attendant, mon iPhone a encore de très beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En gros, l'iPad c'est pourri, et c'était une keynote de merde.
> 
> J'ai bon?



Oué, y avait pas les nouveaux MBP, OLALA! nous a pété une durite :rateau::love:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Blah, blah, tzoin-tzoin, pouêt



Ouf ! A un moment j'ai cru que que ça allait virer sur Hadopi :hein:


----------



## daphone (28 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouf ! A un moment j'ai cru que que ça allait virer sur Hadopi :hein:



ça dépend, est ce que l'iPad gère le VPN, le bitorrent, le iFoutagedegueuleà0,99 ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

L'avis de Laurent Gloaguen

100% d'accord avec lui: l'iPad est une machine grand public (à la limite aux allergiques à l'informatique), pas un truc pour les geeks et pour cet usage Apple a fait très fort.


----------



## BIBITCHE (28 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/
> 
> je pense que tu parles de celui là.
> 
> Jmen suis tapé des barres aussi...


excellent c'est celui ci !! je ne sais comment te remercier surtout que ca fait plus de deux ans que je le rechercher, j'avais même laisser tomber...


----------



## daphone (28 Janvier 2010)

Il me fait bien rire celui là et il a en partie raison


----------



## Duroc (28 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'avis de Laurent Gloaguen
> 
> 100% d'accord avec lui: l'iPad est une machine grand public (à la limite aux allergiques à l'informatique), pas un truc pour les geeks et pour cet usage Apple a fait très fort.



+1. Et c'est aussi valable pour les autres  machines Apple. Ca ne m'interesse pas de changer ma carte graphique, de me rajouter un ventilateur ou de de bidouiller la base de registre. Ceux qui apprécient ça se tourne vers les PC et ils ont raison:rateau:. Et ils ne vont pas acheter d'Ipad. 
Mais pour ceux qui veulent profiter sans soucis ou presque,  et rien d'autre, alors l'Ipad c'est cool. CQFD.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Qui c'est "eux" ? :sleep:
> 
> Si on regarde sur l'ensemble du parc *ordinateur* de l'ensemble des pays, ceux-ci sont esentiellement présents en industrie, université, etc. Le domestique n'est *PAS* la majorité du parc des ordinateurs... Donc d'après toi la majeure partie des ordinateurs (donc de bureaux, universités, etc.) est utilisée pour écouter la musique, lire les livres, regarder des photos...  Ca bosse dur dit moi...
> 
> Soyons sérieux un peu, bientôt un Fanboy va nous sortir qu'un ordinateur n'est pas fait pour faire du multitache, des calculs, etc... Relisez-vous un peu avant d'ouvrir la bouche et dire des bétises...


 
"eux" les séniors les retraités les gens qui ne bossent pas  et qui n'ont pas envie de d'embêter la life avec un ordinateur à la maison et tous ceux à qui l ipad conviendra

pour le reste "ceux" qui bossent alors là ok l'ordinateur !

si tu reprends mon premier post tu veras que pour l'utilisation attendue le produit tient le pavé.

sinon un ipad te conviendras parfaitement pour macgé


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> sinon un ipad te conviendras parfaitement pour macgé



Qeu;*nar$: :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Avez vous vu l'analyse de David Pogue ?! C'est une excellente analyse, et il est quand même un grand nom du secteur. J'attends l'avis de l'ami Mossberg quand même ! 

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/the-apple-ipad-first-impressions/


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer l'intérêt du multi-taches quand on voit la rapidité avec laquelle l'iPhone 3GS et l'iPad ( au vu des vidéos dispo ) ouvre et ferme les applications ???

Je comprends sincèrement pas...


----------



## shogun HD (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avez vous vu l'analyse de David Pogue ?! C'est une excellente analyse, et il est quand même un grand nom du secteur. J'attends l'avis de l'ami Mossberg quand même !
> 
> http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/the-apple-ipad-first-impressions/


 

je crois que c'est là pour mossberg


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Il me fait bien rire celui là et il a en partie raison



Eh ouais...Il n'a pas tout à fait tort, ce bon vieux Lokan, notamment en ce qui concerne le rapport d'Apple au monde pro : fixation sur les produits mobiles, innovations tardives concernant les vrais ordinateurs, écrans brillants partout, bordures noires, mises à jour manquantes.
Font-ils le pari d'abandonner le monde pro pour le grand public? C'est clair que ça rapporte plus d'argent, mais bon...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je crois que c'est là pour mossberg



Merci, article à lire, favoris et hop !

On devrait rajouter un petit sondage non ? Qui est satisfait, ou pas !


----------



## F118I4 (28 Janvier 2010)

Tiens j' ai vu ça sur crackberry  :

[YOUTUBE]lsjU0K8QPhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shenrone (28 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'ai simplement demandé des preuves de ton absurdité


Effectivement tout est dit et il est clair que discute avec un mec dont l'ego surdimensionner pollue jusqu'à son avatar ne mènera a rien...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas la peine de se bousculer les z'amis ! 

Chacun son opinion, c'est sûr, il faut simplement pourvoir discuter de celles des autres !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pas la peine de se bousculer les z'amis !
> 
> Chacun son opinion, c'est sûr, il faut simplement pourvoir discuter de  celles des autres !



C'est beau. Presque un appel à la modération.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

J'aime bien les gens qui critiquent (pas sur le fait qu'elle soit fermée comme le dit daphone) sans l'avoir testée.
Regardez lokan , il n'a même pas touché le truc qu'il la critique , ca ne sert à rien.

.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Par définition Lokan ne sert à rien. Pas la peine de s'épancher la dessus.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Par définition Lokan ne sert à rien. Pas la peine de s'épancher la dessus.



Et après on se demande qui alimente les railleuries


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et après on se demande qui alimente les railleuries


T'as pas du aller écouter un truc de Lokan sinon tu comprendrais tout ce suite ce que je veux dire


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime bien les gens qui critiquent (pas sur le fait qu'elle soit fermée comme le dit daphone) sans l'avoir testée.
> 
> .



Perso si je vois un mec en train de baisser son froc' en se dirigeant vers moi, j'ai pas besoin de la sentir bien profond pour me dire que ça sent pas bon... Je peux pas être plus explicite je crois :love:


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Ça m'a l'air hors de propos tout ça. Seul le fait de critiquer négativement (et uniquement négativement, sans nuancer) est risible, parce que infondé&#8230;pour le moment.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

iNfondé, mUrdre


----------



## daphone (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas besoin de la tester pour dire ce que j'ai dit page précédente. Les fonctions manquantes que j'ai citées ne sont pas là. Un point c'est tout. La tester ne va pas les faire apparaitre je pense...

Après j'ai bien précisé "JE", autrement dit mon avis personnel, dans mon usage. Cette tablette trouvera son public (je l'espère pour Steve), mais j'en ferais pas partie, du moins pas dans l'état actuel du firmware.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> iNfondé, mUrdre



Bah quoi ? 
M'enfin, c'est vrai ça ! On critique pas quand on connaît pas ! Au moins, les bons côtés soulevés ici et là sont fondés sur des observations ! 

Quand à l'absence de Flash, c'est très relatif comme "manque" étant donné que Flash CS5 permettra de se "substituer" au Flash même

Un pas de plus vers une envie de HTML5, voilà tout !


----------



## Frodon (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avez vous vu l'analyse de David Pogue ?! C'est une excellente analyse, et il est quand même un grand nom du secteur. J'attends l'avis de l'ami Mossberg quand même !
> 
> http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/the-apple-ipad-first-impressions/



Très bon article de David Pogue, comme toujours, et très certainement que ce qu'il dit se vérifiera  comme cela fut le cas avec l'iPhone.



shogun HD a dit:


> je crois que c'est là pour mossberg



Celui de Mossberg est également très bon, réaliste et objectif.


----------



## huexley (28 Janvier 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer l'intérêt du multi-taches quand on voit la rapidité avec laquelle l'iPhone 3GS et l'iPad ( au vu des vidéos dispo ) ouvre et ferme les applications ???
> 
> Je comprends sincèrement pas...




Ben je sais pas, je tape un mail, je recois des message sur MSN / AIM, j ecoute de la musique, j ai un feeed RSS de news qui passe dans le fond je demande pas la lune


----------



## Poutchi (28 Janvier 2010)

huexley a dit:


> Ben je sais pas, je tape un mail, je recois des message sur MSN / AIM, j ecoute de la musique, j ai un feeed RSS de news qui passe dans le fond je demande pas la lune



Ce que ca apporterai surtout, ce serait de ne pas être obligé de passer par l'écran d'accueil pour les lancer  on pourrait passer de l'un à l'autre directement..

Oh mais ca me fait penser à quelque chose...Je crois qu'on appelle cela des fenêtres


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Poutchi a dit:


> ...Je crois qu'on appelle cela des *fenêtres*



Mot tabou sur forum :hosto:


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2010)

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'avis tranché sur cette tablette, il manque quelques éléments essentiels comme la WebCam, mais il y a plein de trucs sympa aussi. On peut enfin vraiment travailler en multitouch.

La réaction du web est quand même dure :

[YOUTUBE]lQnT0zp8Ya4[/YOUTUBE]

(même si sur le fond ils n'ont pas tord).

Bref j'ai hâte de la tester. Je pense quand même que pour les voyages de loisirs à l'étranger c'est pas mal 

Je viens de voir Lokan, ça chauffe. Mais il a pas tord non plus, on attendait une tablette sous OS X tactile par un iPod géant ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas forcément par des fenêtres. Tu peux avoir un slider qui te permet de parcourir les apps ouvertes.

C'est sur que pour la messagerie instantanée, entre autre, c'est plus malin de l'avoir en arrière plan que de camper devant l'écran :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Le Push alors. Comme ça on aura au moins ça.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> (même si sur le fond ils n'ont pas tord).
> 
> Bref j'ai hâte de la tester. Je pense quand même que pour les voyages de loisirs à l'étranger c'est pas mal



Toi tu as perdu toute ta foi en Apple quand ils sont passés sur Intel mais maintenant que c'est du PASemi tu reviens ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Pas forcément par des fenêtres. Tu peux avoir un slider qui te permet de parcourir les apps ouvertes.
> 
> C'est sur que pour la messagerie instantanée, entre autre, c'est plus malin de l'avoir en arrière plan que de camper devant l'écran :rateau:



Moi je trouve ca hallucinant pour l'iphone et le multi tache, l'iphone a des caractéristique de malade, même pas foutu de faire du multi tache, alors que les autres mobiles (nokia ... ) ont des mobiles avec des caractéristiques moyennes et font du multitâche.:mouais:


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm cherche ce soir


----------



## Poutchi (28 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Moi je trouve ca hallucinant pour l'iphone et le multi tache, l'iphone a des caractéristique de malade, même pas foutu de faire du multi tache, alors que les autres mobiles (nokia ... ) ont des mobiles avec des caractéristiques moyennes et font du multitâche.:mouais:



l'iPhone a la limite je comprend..

Il est petit et pas trop adapté à ce genre d'utilisation.. (j'ai jailbreaké mon iPhone pour y mettre du multi-tâche. Bilan? je n'utilise jamais cette fonction!).

Mais pour l'iPad, je reconnais que c'est tout de même handicapant malgré la présence du push (que je confirme pour avoir vu iLounge chippoter avec dans les préférences ou on voyait bien le panneau habituel du push). Et vu la taille des applications standards de l'iPhone, si on choisit de ne pas les voir en full screen, pourquoi est ce qu'au lieu de les mettre toutes seules perdues au milieu d'un écran de 10 pouces, on ne permettrai pas à l'utilisateur d'en lancer plusieurs en une fois?

On les fermerait à l'aide d'une petite croix à la manière des Widgets et cela ne perdrait en rien la facilité d'utilisation et ne nécessiterait pas un gestionnaire de tâche...Alors Quid??

*Espère très fort voir cette fonction apparaitre dans l'OS 4.0*


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Toi tu as perdu toute ta foi en Apple quand ils sont passés sur Intel mais maintenant que c'est du PASemi tu reviens ?



Lol, pas forcément. Je pense que sur les tablettes, il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui peut faire du bon, et qu'il faut comparer. Donc beaucoup de tests avant de choisir  Je veux au moins voir celle d'HP.


----------



## Hellix06 (29 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Lol, pas forcément. Je pense que sur les tablettes, il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui peut faire du bon, et qu'il faut comparer. Donc beaucoup de tests avant de choisir  Je veux au moins voir celle d'HP.



On attends les 1ers bench dans 2 mois :rateau:.
Faudrait voir si le proco supporte le multitask et si la ram est suffisante. Ensuite, c'est Jailbreak (enfin, ce sera de toute façon du jailbreak si je l'achète, même si rien n'est moins sur).

Pour la HP, je suis allergique a W7, du moins surtout toute chose autre qu'un ordinateur a part entière (ne me parlez même pas de l'archos 9).


----------



## Macincal (29 Janvier 2010)

Stylet ou pas ? Cet ipad pourra-t-il fonctionner avec un stylet ? Croquis , reconnaissance d'écriture etc...


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

Je ne pense pas, en fait j'en suis sur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2010)

lsr a dit:


> Salut à tous
> Je reprends le fil vu que le serveur à un peu laché hier
> Est ce que vous avez remarqué que dans le menu d'accueil, enfin le lanceur d'appli, le fond d'écran est une image ?
> Peut être que l'on pourra (enfin) mettre une image sur notre iPhone/iPod touch au lieu d'un modeste fond noir...
> Désolé si ca a déjà été dit, j'ai pas le courage de lire 10 pages :rateau:



Il y a aussi le Dock. Bientôt sur iPhone et iPod Touch ?


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> On attends les 1ers bench dans 2 mois :rateau:.
> Faudrait voir si le proco supporte le multitask et si la ram est suffisante. Ensuite, c'est Jailbreak (enfin, ce sera de toute façon du jailbreak si je l'achète, même si rien n'est moins sur).
> 
> Pour la HP, je suis allergique a W7, du moins surtout toute chose autre qu'un ordinateur a part entière (ne me parlez même pas de l'archos 9).



Pas faux non plus, mais j'ai passé l'âge pour être consommateur aveugle  

En fait cet iPad a été amputé d'un gros potentiel sans la webcam. Avec une webcam et iChat, là j'aurais beaucoup moins hésité. Mais c'est Apple il faut toujours qu'il y a un gros point faible, un peu comme les cartes graphiques des Macs.

Bon MacGé ils peuvent pas en avoir un plus tôt, histoire que je leur rende visite ?


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> ...En fait cet iPad a été amputé d'un gros potentiel sans la webcam. Avec une webcam et iChat, là j'aurais beaucoup moins hésité. ...


C'est effectivement un point bloquant pour un achat, car autant je vois bien dans le salon pour surfer, ou dans la voiture pour que les enfants regardent un film, mais je me vois mal recevoir sur skype ou ichat ou gmail une invitation à une vidéo et dire:
"attends je vais chercher le mac, j'ai pas de caméra sur l'ipad"

Je suis aussi très curieux de savoir quelle va être la réaction du monde mac underground.
Installer MacosX sur l'Ipad est impossible, à moins qu'une version ARM se retrouve sur "internet" par contre un Jailbreak est très possible, et même probable car c'est le même OS que l'iphone. A partir de là nous pouvons envisager de multiples applications présentes sur Cydia.

Une application qui permettre de faire une ftp de la freebox avec une interface graphique autrement plus conviviale que les clients FTP.

Mais toujours pas de vidéo conférence, c'est dommage car vraiment c'est un point bloquant.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> Je suis en train de regarder la présentation là sur iTunes. La vache ! Il est mégalo le mec ... pfff ça commence à me saouler. Apple vaut 15 milliards de dollars, le iPhone a révolutionné le téléphone (sauf que je m'en sers pour tout sauf à peu près pour sa fonction téléphone), le 3GS "the best telephone in the world" .... Franchement, pour le coup là il commence à m'agacer. Il veut contrôler ce que j'écoute, ce que je lis, il veut quoi encore ?? Tiens, ça me donne juste envie d'aller voir ailleurs. D'abord son iPhone il est même pas multi-tache et pour moi c gênant. Et puis sa tablette elle va probablement avoir des formats limités sur les livres électroniques. Après tout Android ça a l'air pas mal, non ? Le meilleur moyen de résister réside probablement dans le fait de varier ses produits. Je ne veux pas TOUT acheter Apple. ça commence à me gêner aux entournures cette façon de monopoliser.
> 
> Bon, c'était un coup de gueule, désolé, le ferais plus. :sick:



Ah, ce post me plait !
Si j'avais du temps à perdre, je répondrai phrase par phrase !
Pas vraiment pour des louanges !
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

huexley a dit:


> Ben je sais pas, je tape un mail, je recois des message sur MSN / AIM, j ecoute de la musique, j ai un feeed RSS de news qui passe dans le fond je demande pas la lune



Heu ca avec le push c'est déjà possible...

Taper un mail en écoutant de la musique, ton client msn/aim ou lecteur de feed rss t'envoie une notif push si tu reçois un nouveau message / flux et tu switch du mail à l'appli désirée...

Le multi-tache n'apporte rien dans ce cas la...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah, ce post me plait !
> Si j'avais du temps à perdre, je répondrai phrase par phrase !
> Pas vraiment pour des louanges !
> :love: :love: :love:



Allons y...



> Il est mégalo le mec ...



Ne le faut il pas un minimum quand on veut developper des produits avant gardistes ??? Dans ce cas la, je considère ca comme une qualité...



> Apple vaut 15 milliards de dollars



Une entreprise qui réussi, ou est le mal ???



> le iPhone a révolutionné le téléphone (sauf que je m'en sers pour tout sauf à peu près pour sa fonction téléphone), le 3GS "the best telephone in the world"



On peut reprocher plein de choses à l'iPhone, mais force est de constater que ce téléphone a révolutionné notre façon d'utiliser les portables...




> Il veut contrôler ce que j'écoute, ce que je lis, il veut quoi encore ?? Tiens, ça me donne juste envie d'aller voir ailleurs.



Alors ca j'adore... Si renault fabrique des voitures avec GPS c'est pour controler tous tes déplacements ? Si ta banque te propose l'usage d'une carte bleue c'est pour contrôler tes paiements ???

Il faut franchement que certains arrêtent avec le fantasme de big brother, de se sentir espionné partout et tout le temps, Apple offre des produits aux capacités multiples, et ca dans l'intérêt de l'utilisateur... POINT BARRE



> D'abord son iPhone il est même pas multi-tache et pour moi c gênant.



Je pense que le multi tache ne sert à rien, mais pourquoi pas...



> Et puis sa tablette elle va probablement avoir des formats limités sur les livres électroniques.



Et oui Apple n'est pas un service public, c'est dingue non ???

Tu sais que l'App Store est à peine rentable ? Les serveurs, le personnel pour gérer, etc... Ca coute de l'argent, Apple doit dont obligatoirement controler un minimum ce qui se vend sur ses appareils, ne serait ce que pour éviter les virus ou les applications et/ou livres mal codés, ou illégaux...



> Après tout Android ça a l'air pas mal, non ? Le meilleur moyen de résister réside probablement dans le fait de varier ses produits. Je ne veux pas TOUT acheter Apple. ça commence à me gêner aux entournures cette façon de monopoliser.



Tu vois tu as trouvé tout seul, si tu n'en veux pas, n'achète pas !!! Mais ne reproche pas à une boite qui se diversifie de vouloir MONOPOLISER un marché, ca n'a aucun sens...


----------



## huexley (29 Janvier 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Heu ca avec le push c'est déjà possible...
> 
> Taper un mail en écoutant de la musique, ton client msn/aim ou lecteur de feed rss t'envoie une notif push si tu reçois un nouveau message / flux et tu switch du mail à l'appli désirée...
> )



Bien sur, sauf si je veux pas me faire emmerder par les notifs push qui me saute à la gueule à tout bon de champ , savoir que "ca bouge derrière m'est largement suffisant" ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Ca c'est un problème graphique, pas un problème de mono ou multi tache


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

huexley a dit:


> Bien sur, sauf si je veux pas me faire emmerder par les notifs push qui me saute à la gueule à tout bon de champ , savoir que "ca bouge derrière m'est largement suffisant" ;-)


Genre un push macgé qui te reveille à 6 heures du matin ? 
et puis envoyer un fichier par skype tout en surfant c'est pas du push c'est du multitâche, ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi tant d'autre démontrant la différence entre le push et le multitâche.


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

À propos du livre électronique (2ème partie de l'article)...
La concurrence va être rude, dans ce secteur...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Janvier 2010)

Concernant l'iPad (ou plutôt iBooks) gère l'ePub (le format ouvert des livres électroniques).

Toutefois, on ne sait pas si iBooks sera disponible hors USA tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'accords avec les éditeurs. ( et vu le site d'apple france c'est mal engagé)


----------



## Rorold (29 Janvier 2010)

Moi je me demande si on va pouvoir diffuser de la musique de l'iPad vers une chaîne hifi via une borne airport comme avec iTunes aujourd'hui..?

Cela peut être assez pratique à la maison...


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

Rorold a dit:


> Moi je me demande si on va pouvoir diffuser de la musique de l'iPad vers une chaîne hifi via une borne airport comme avec iTunes aujourd'hui..?
> 
> Cela peut être assez pratique à la maison...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas.


----------



## fpoil (29 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas.



Bah euh sur l'iphone tu n'as pas d'option "haut parleurs". 

Est-ce que la version d'itunes/Ipad a cette option ? A voir lors de la sortie de la bête.


----------



## Rorold (29 Janvier 2010)

Tout simplement parce que, à moins que je me trompe, cela est impossible avec un iPhone ou un iPod Touch aujourd'hui..?

edit : merci fpoil !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Il y a toujours l'appli remote pour télécommander iTunes. À défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Il faut qu'Apple fasse un boitier pour mettre sous la TV et sur la chaine. Comme ça, on pourrai regarder le programme depuis l'iPad et pouvoir le lancer directement si tu es interessé. Ça, ça serait top.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Heu ca avec le push c'est déjà possible...
> 
> Taper un mail en écoutant de la musique, ton client msn/aim ou lecteur de feed rss t'envoie une notif push si tu reçois un nouveau message / flux et tu switch du mail à l'appli désirée...
> 
> ...




+1 ! 

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir épargné cette peine !   :love:


----------



## Bjeko (29 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Il faut qu'Apple fasse un boitier pour mettre sous la TV et sur la chaine. Comme ça, on pourrai regarder le programme depuis l'iPad et pouvoir le lancer directement si tu es interessé. Ça, ça serait top.



C'est clair et je suis sur que l'orientation Mediacenter est déjà prévue, mais que S. Jobs n'a pas voulu tout sortir tout de suite pour en garder sous le coude et ne pas embrouiller les esprits avec trop de fonctions (les gens ont déja du mal à comprendre à quoi sert cette tablette, mouarf !)

En effet il suffirait de lui adjoindre une simple unité de stockage de contenus reliée à la télé/hi-fi pour en faire un contrôleur de mediacenter hors-normes ! Avec un p'tit soft des familles pour la convivialité made-in-Apple, ce serait le top comme tu dis.

Ce pourrait être une évolution/involution de l'ATV, qui pourrait finalement virer le mini de sous la télé (dont le mien), et ainsi remettre chaque chose à sa place selon sa fonction, comme aime le faire Apple.

Je pense que d'ici 6 mois/1 an des annonces la-dessus vont apparaître


----------



## F118I4 (29 Janvier 2010)

E-Play a dit:


> Tu sais que l'App Store est à peine rentable ? Les serveurs, le personnel pour gérer, etc... Ca coute de l'argent, Apple doit dont obligatoirement controler un minimum ce qui se vend sur ses appareils, ne serait ce que pour éviter les virus ou les applications et/ou livres mal codés, ou illégaux...


L' AppStore est un gros argument de vente pour les iPhone, iPad et autres iBidule sous iPhone OS.
D' ailleurs les pubs Tv à propos de l' Appstore saoule vraiment...





E-Play a dit:


> Tu vois tu as trouvé tout seul, si tu n'en veux pas, n'achète pas !!!


Jusqu' à present il n' y avait pas de "tu n' aimes pas alors n' achètes pas ou tu n' aimes pas alors personne te force à acheter" dans ce fil.
Sérieux arrêtons avec ça, on a le droit de ne pas aimer et de donner son avis sans pour autant qu' on nous dise toujours les mêmes choses...

Sinon pourquoi l' App iPod s' appelle comme cela? ça ressemble plus à iTunes qu' a l' App iPod.
Ou je ne sais pas mais faire une App iTunes regroupant iPod et iTunes Store aurait été mieux.


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Concernant l'iPad (ou plutôt iBooks) gère l'ePub (le format ouvert des livres électroniques).
> 
> Toutefois, on ne sait pas si iBooks sera disponible hors USA tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'accords avec les éditeurs. ( et vu le site d'apple france c'est mal engagé)



Exact d'ailleurs Apple sur la traduction (qui a revoir sur leur site) en français, a omis l'Application iBooks donc ça ne sera pas pour demain je pense. 
en tout cas, faudra attendre comme d'hab' un iPad V2 pour voir le futur de l'appareil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------




saint_shaka a dit:


> *Sérieux arrêtons avec ça, on a le droit de ne pas aimer et de donner son avis sans pour autant qu' on nous dise toujours les mêmes choses..*.



+1 
c'est le but d'un forum je pense: partager son avis. 

Moi à mon avis faudra déjà avoir en main cet engin. Bon comme ça de visu, ça ne me branche pas (en gros c'est un iPod Touch, a qui on a fait mangé beaucoup de soupe). Mais une chose est sûre, il ne m'a pas fait la même impression que lors de la présentation de l'iPhone...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

De toute façon vous allez vous prendre la moule jusqu'en mars. 

Moi j'attends l'ipad 4G


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> De toute façon vous allez vous prendre la moule jusqu'en mars.
> 
> Moi j'attends l'ipad 4G



S'ils mettent une caméra frontale sur l'iPhone 4G, la ca va hurler !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> S'ils mettent une caméra frontale sur l'iPhone 4G, la ca va hurler !


C'est surtout la batterie qui va pleurer


----------



## F118I4 (29 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> S'ils mettent une caméra frontale sur l'iPhone 4G, la ca va hurler !


J' y crois pas du tout à la caméra frontal sur l' iPhone enfin pas pour l' instant.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Je parlais des prochaines versions de l'ipad, pas de l'iphone 

Cette version de l'ipad n'est que un début je pense.

"Mais le fabricant, Shenzhen Great Loong Brother Industrial Co., dont le "P88" ressemble à un iPhone surdimensionné, accuse Apple d&#8217;être le copieur. "Nous ne comprenons pas. Pourquoi ont-ils (Apple) fait la même chose que nous ?", a dit Huang Xiaofang, une responsable de la compagnie."

"Fujitsu commercialise sous la marque "iPAD" depuis 2002 aux Etats-Unis un terminal numérique portable pour les commerces, destiné à faciliter la consultation des prix et des stocks à tout moment, en tout lieu d&#8217;un magasin. Cet appareil fait partie d&#8217;un ensemble d&#8217;équipements pour le secteur de la distribution."


C'est un bon début :d


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Les chintocs ont vendu 3, 4 millions de tablettes ? Ou du moins, potentiellement ? NON ? Alors ça n'est pas la même chose. Et Apple a calculé les risques pris en sortant le nom iPad © .

Imaginez pour de la domotique. Cette tablette serait un rêve pour qui lancerait une appli de ce genre&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

iTampon pour nos amis anglo-saxon  

Je trouve que c'est drôle juste parce que sinon ce genre d'histoire .... c'est d'un ennuie.

Surtout le coup des chinois


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Tampon, serviette hygiénique, c'est sûr, ça fait marrer. Mais ça passera aussi vite que "iPod"&#8230;


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les chintocs ont vendu 3, 4 millions de tablettes ? Ou du moins, potentiellement ? NON ? Alors ça n'est pas la même chose. Et Apple a calculé les risques pris en sortant le nom iPad © .
> 
> Imaginez pour de la domotique. Cette tablette serait un rêve pour qui lancerait une appui de ce genre


Les suisses ont vendu beaucoup plus de tablettes avec leur chocolat.


----------



## bp (29 Janvier 2010)

Décidément j'aime beaucoup la tonalité des réactions qui suivent la sortie des nouveaux produits d'Apple. Pour ceux qui ont envie de rire, je ne saurais trop conseiller la lecture de ces fils de discussion:

- lancement de l'iPod (24/10/2001)
- lancement de l'iPhone (9/01/2007)

Pour ma part j'hésite: l'iPad sera-t-il un iFlop comme l'iPod ou  bien un produit pas si révolutionnaire comme l'iPhone?

_À suivre..._


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est toujours comme cela...
Moi je me pose une autre question, l'ipad ira dans les forums avec l'iPod ou avec les portables ? ^^


----------



## F118I4 (29 Janvier 2010)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Oui c'est toujours comme cela...
> Moi je me pose une autre question, l'ipad ira dans les forums avec l'iPod ou avec les portables ? ^^


Dans iGénération je pense puisque iPhone OS.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Janvier 2010)

Dans accessoires & Robotique Ménagère plutôt


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

bp a dit:


> Décidément j'aime beaucoup la tonalité des réactions qui suivent la sortie des nouveaux produits d'Apple. Pour ceux qui ont envie de rire, je ne saurais trop conseiller la lecture de ces fils de discussion:
> _À suivre..._


C'est bizarre mais quand j'ai envie de rire, je pense pas forcément à lire ces fils.



DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Oui c'est toujours comme cela...
> Moi je me pose une autre question, l'ipad ira dans les forums avec l'iPod ou avec les portables ? ^^


Ipod, Iphone car même OS.


----------



## Delgesu (29 Janvier 2010)

Si les ordinateurs prennent un jour définitivement, partiellement ou totalement la voie de l'écran tactile, il faudra bien que le www évolue. Je pense qu'il ne sera pas possible de continuer avec un système de lignes à toucher du doigt. Naviguer sur internet à partir du iPhone est une torture, le nombre de fois où je "clique" (hem ! que je touche la ligne) à côté ou sur la mauvaise ligne ... Et puis c'est moche. 

L'aspect des OS de mobiles, comme Androïd, iPhone, ou même l'iPad me paraît être une possibilité intéressante. Repenser totalement l'organisation des pages Web. Pourquoi pas, quand on fait une recherche, voir apparaître un ensemble de grosses icônes avec de courtes suggestions de texte, par exemple ? Un système de "bulles", à la manière des poupées russes ? 

Savez-vous ce qu'il en est à ce niveau là chez les crânes d'oeufs de l'informatique ? Qu'est-il prévu pour l'avenir ?  Bref, un système de navigation réellement prévu pour les (gros) doigts.


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> ...Savez-vous ce qu'il en est à ce niveau là chez les crânes d'oeufs de l'informatique ? Qu'est-il prévu pour l'avenir ?  Bref, un système de navigation réellement prévu pour les (gros) doigts.


Un stylet ?


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Un stylet ?



Ben non des doigts normaux ! Arrêtez les Big Mac !!! :rateau:


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ben non des doigts normaux ! Arrêtez les Big Mac !!! :rateau:


Je préfère les mac mini aux big mac :love:


----------



## Frodon (29 Janvier 2010)

Quelques petites vidéos du potentiel d'une tablette type iPad dans le domaine des journaux et magazines:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntyXvLnxyXk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntyXvLnxyXk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kSjXO7Odh9E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kSjXO7Odh9E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tangi (29 Janvier 2010)

Je sais pas si ça a été précisé, j'avoue que j'ai lu les 15 premières pages de ce topic, un jour d'absence et il en compte 15 de plus.

Pourra-t-on accéder à des photos, à de la musique situées sur un iMac, par exemple ? Où la musique et les photos doivent-elles nécessairement se trouver sur ce fameux iPad pour en profiter ?

Je trouverais aberrant que le partage de contenu, genre photos et musique, ne soit pas possible entre un iMac, Mac Mini, ou autre, et l'iPad ?

Merci de m'éclairer, si quelqu'un a la réponse.


----------



## daphone (29 Janvier 2010)

Tangi a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça a été précisé, j'avoue que j'ai lu les 15 premières pages de ce topic, un jour d'absence et il en compte 15 de plus.
> 
> Pourra-t-on accéder à des photos, à de la musique situées sur un iMac, par exemple ? Où la musique et les photos doivent-elles nécessairement se trouver sur ce fameux iPad pour en profiter ?
> 
> ...



J'en ai déjà parlé quelques pages auparavant, mais personne n'a relevé.

Lire un film dans son lit... j'espère que ce n'est pas un DVD, car le temps de le mettre dans l'iPad, yen a pour une nuit ! Incohérent... Appareils Apple non communiquants entre eux.. dommage


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Janvier 2010)

Faire passer un DVD du disque à l'iPod Touch sous Handbrake 64Bits puis le transfert par iTunes met moins d'une heure.


----------



## pumauer (30 Janvier 2010)

Et dire que la plupart de ceux qui sont ici vont l'acheter...J'en rigole d'avance...Même Lokan, je prends les paris qu'il en aura un dans pas longtemps. J'appelle ça du déni de frustration. Comme ils peuvent pas l'avoir encore, ils disent que c'est de la merde. Ça les empêche de souffrir du manque de ne pas l'avoir...


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et dire que la plupart de ceux qui sont ici vont l'acheter...J'en rigole d'avance...Même Lokan, je prends les paris qu'il en aura un dans pas longtemps. J'appelle ça du déni de frustration. Comme ils peuvent pas l'avoir encore, ils disent que c'est de la merde. Ça les empêche de souffrir du manque de ne pas l'avoir...



Mais on s'en fou de ton avis sur qui va faire quoi...
Apparemment Lokan n'est pas le seul frustré ici...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Lokan , c'est un con , le type se permet de critiquer le produit comme si c'était une merde sans l'avoir jugé.
C'est pas parce qu'il a une certaine notoriété (et encore..) que son avis est le bon .


----------



## Tangi (30 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'en ai déjà parlé quelques pages auparavant, mais personne n'a relevé.
> 
> Lire un film dans son lit... j'espère que ce n'est pas un DVD, car le temps de le mettre dans l'iPad, yen a pour une nuit ! Incohérent... Appareils Apple non communiquants entre eux.. dommage


Ca ne répond pas vraiment à la question, et puis où as-tu trouvé cette information ?

Par exemple, lorsque deux macs sont connectés par Wi-fi, on peut accéder depuis iTunes ou iPhoto à de la musique ou à des photos situées sur l'autre Mac. Il suffit de cocher la cas "Partager ma bibliothèque sur mon réseau local"  ou "Partager mes photos" pour que l'opération soit possible sans avoir à passer par le Finder.

Donc ici, depuis l'application iPod ou Photos de l'iPad, il n'y a donc aucun moyen d'accéder à de la musique ou à des photos situées sur un Mac ? Cette possibilité n'existe pas...

Je trouve ça assez hallucinant...


----------



## pumauer (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mais on s'en fou de ton avis sur qui va faire quoi...
> Apparemment Lokan n'est pas le seul frustré ici...



C'est ça, c'est ça...On en reparle dans deux mois...


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Janvier 2010)

il est clair que l'ensemble de la communauté est déçue. Je pense qu'on s'attendait tous à quelque chose de beaucoup plus innovant.

Moi le premier, ayant un mb et un iphone, je ne vois pas trop ou la tablette me serait utile. 
La fonction ibook est intéressante, mais avec un ecran comme celui ci, je mets au defi de lire les 3 mousquetaires dessus sans avoir les yeux exposés ! 

Bref pour moi cette ipad n'est pas un produit fini, sorti à la hate.


----------



## daphone (30 Janvier 2010)

Pas besoin de tester le produit pour voir les fonctions essentielles qui lui manquent. 

Déjà que que ça me fait chier avec Handbrake de devoir ripper un DVD, puis de le passer dans iTunes, j'aurais aimer simplement avoir un systeme de gestion "domotique" avec l'iPad, prenant en charge des bibliothèques partagées, centralisées, etc..  raté !
Il faut tout rentrer en mémoire, par iTunes, doublon d'un iPhone, et incapable de partager du contenu via wifi d'un Mac, une borne airport extreme, TC, Télévision, etc... Il lui manque beaucoup de choses dans l'état.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Tiens pumauer, rajoute ces deux '_frustrés_' dans ta check-list... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

L'ipad n'est pas un objet pour les geeks, faudra vous y faire.


----------



## daphone (30 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et dire que la plupart de ceux qui sont ici vont l'acheter...J'en rigole d'avance...Même Lokan, je prends les paris qu'il en aura un dans pas longtemps. J'appelle ça du déni de frustration. Comme ils peuvent pas l'avoir encore, ils disent que c'est de la merde. Ça les empêche de souffrir du manque de ne pas l'avoir...



Tu as toutafé raison mon fion:love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tu as toutafé raison mon fiond:love:



*FION*


----------



## daphone (30 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'ipad n'est pas un objet pour les geeks, faudra vous y faire.



C'est pas faux. Ce produit n'apporte pas grand chose de plus quand on a un iPhone et un mac. C'est une porte d'entrée par contre aux utilisateurs windows qui cherche la simplicité, un moyen pour apple de leur faire acheter ensuite du Mac, un peu comme ils ont fait avec l'iPhone.

---------- Post added at 00h28 ---------- Previous post was at 00h27 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> *FION*



Exact ! J'édite, merci


----------



## jeremyzed (30 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que l'ipad aurait pu etre un tres bon produit, mais arretez de dire qu'on est frustré. Ce produit ne sert a rien pour les possesseurs d'iphone et mb. C'est un hybride raté.

Perso j'aurais bien troqué mon mb contre un ipad pour aller en cours, mais j'attends de voir la prochaine version...

Parce que l'ipod touch géant non merci.


----------



## pumauer (30 Janvier 2010)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Je pense que l'ipad aurait pu etre un tres bon produit, mais arretez de dire qu'on est frustré. Ce produit ne sert a rien pour les possesseurs d'iphone et mb. C'est un hybride raté.
> 
> Perso j'aurais bien troqué mon mb contre un ipad pour aller en cours, mais j'attends de voir la prochaine version...
> 
> Parce que l'ipod touch géant non merci.



Ce n'est pas un hybride raté ou réussi. C'est un hybride.
Ça ne sert pas forcément à rien pour les possesseurs d'Iphone et de MB. J'ai l'un et l'autre, et il me servira. 
Tu n'attendras pas de voir la prochaine version.


----------



## Tangi (30 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> [...] j'aurais aimer simplement avoir un systeme de gestion "domotique" avec l'iPad, prenant en charge des bibliothèques partagées, centralisées, etc..  raté !
> Il faut tout rentrer en mémoire, par iTunes, doublon d'un iPhone, et incapable de partager du contenu via wifi d'un Mac, une borne airport extreme, TC, Télévision, etc... Il lui manque beaucoup de choses dans l'état.


Il y a peu de chances que tu te trompes, autrement dit tu as très certainement raison  mais où as-tu trouvé cette information, qu'est-ce qui te laisse entendre qu'il n'est pas possible d'accéder à ses photos ou à sa musique situées sur un Mac via les applications iPod et Photos de l'iPad ?

Si tel est le cas, ce n'est décidément pas un truc pour moi, vraiment pas le moindre intérêt.

Ce foutu iPad a des défauts complètement rédhibitoires...

J'avoue que je ne pige pas pourquoi ils l'ont à ce point limité...


----------



## F118I4 (30 Janvier 2010)

Juste un exemple de l' énorme défaut de l' iPad c.a.d. son OS fermé:
Bluetooth bridé (déjà on ne peut pas transférer des fichiers avec grand chose, pas d' usb etc.. mais même en bluetooth c' est mort!).
La machine est bien mais l' OS est trop bridé!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

D'un autre coté, Apple aurait fait présenter par les devs. de vrais applications telles qu'elles seront adaptées par l'iPad plutôt que le zoom x2 on en serait peut être pas là à dire que c'est un iPod Touch agrandi.
Il suffit de regarder les applications incluse pour se rendre compte de la différence. Matérielement l'écran est plus grand mais la nouveauté c'est justement la nouvelle GUI qui va en découler.

Dès fois, on se demande à quoi ils pensent chez Apple


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2010)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Je pense que l'ipad aurait pu etre un tres bon produit, mais arretez de dire qu'on est frustré. Ce produit ne sert a rien pour les possesseurs d'iphone et mb. C'est un hybride raté.
> 
> Perso j'aurais bien troqué mon mb contre un ipad pour aller en cours, mais j'attends de voir la prochaine version...
> 
> Parce que l'ipod touch géant non merci.


Ce qui est toujours surprenant c'est ce côté définitif dans les affirmations. J'ai un iPhone (par accident), un iPod Touch (par choix) et un MBP (outil de travail). J'aurai sans doute un iPad car il présente un certain nombre de fonctionnalités avec un minimum de qualités que n'ont pas forcément le Touch, un NetBook (ah oui ! j'ai aussi un NetBook et un iBook) ou le MBP.

Je sais que ma femme l'utilisera sans doute comme terminal Internet simple (messagerie et ouaibe), que mon fils l'utilisera pour le ouaibe et les jeux, ma fille pour le ouaibe et le _chat_, et moi quand on me le laissera, pour Internet (modérer ce forum ), la messagerie, un peu de traitement texte d'appoint, regarder un film, écouter de la musique, éventuellement lire [si un jour un éditeur digne de ce nom accepte de fournir des e-books potables).

D'un certain côté, je parais répéter ce qu'a dit Jobs. Mais c'est simplement que, si je l'achète, ça va être ça dès le premier jour ...


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2010)

Pour le transfert de données il y a MobileMe ou Google docs ou l'email. Pas besoin de bluetooth ou infra rouge 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h52 ----------

Ce que j'attends c'est la prochaine évolution de la norme wifi qui permetra des connexions point a point, exit le Bluetooth.


----------



## daphone (30 Janvier 2010)

Les informations ? Ben je les ai tout simplement parceque Steve Jobs l'a bien montré sur un diapo pendant la keynote. Tout se passera par un câble via iTunes. Donc bibliothèque interne 16, 32, ou 64go, comme la gestion d'un iPod Touch. 

Après, il faut attendre de voir ce que va donner l'OS 4.0

J'attendais de l'iPad qu'il soit le bras droit ou l'écran déporté d'un Mac, puisant son contenu de partout (par streaming wifi n, rendant une borne Airport et de disques dur le centre nevralgique d'une maison). Des applications sortiront, tant que possible, pour palier à cela, j'en doute pas. Mais j'attendais vraiment d'Apple de nous intégrer tout ce matos de manière native. Tu veux voir un DVD, tu le mets dans ton mac, le mac detecte la iPad via "Bonjour" et te demande si tu veux balancer l'image et son sur l'iPad. Ou alors écrire sous Pages et imprimer direct sur son imprimante en réseau. 

C'est de l'intégration qu'il faut ! Pas un énième produit qu'il faudra penser a synchroniser et indépendant.


----------



## Danoc (30 Janvier 2010)

L'ipad a un énorme potentiel. J'imagine déjà un ipad 13" avec A4 1,5ghz.  Reste ce problème du mutli-tâche, surtout nécessaire sur un écran de grande taille (supérieur à 10"). Il faudrait un système de fenêtre plutôt que de plein écran en permanence. Ca complique beaucoup le concept d'écran tactile. 

Mais dans ces conditions, il pourrait remplacer mon Macbook 13" comme objet de mobilité.


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2010)

Palm avec son pré a trouvé une solution multitâche sur un plus petit écran.


----------



## choumou (30 Janvier 2010)

Désolé de faire mon débutant, mais comment on fait pour savoir si un site utilise flash?


----------



## Tangi (30 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Les informations ? Ben je les ai tout simplement parceque Steve Jobs l'a bien montré sur un diapo pendant la keynote. Tout se passera par un câble via iTunes. Donc bibliothèque interne 16, 32, ou 64go, comme la gestion d'un iPod Touch.
> 
> Après, il faut attendre de voir ce que va donner l'OS 4.0
> 
> ...


Je suis tout à fait sur la même longueur d'ondes que toi. C'est exactement ce que j'en attendais.

Ce machin a beaucoup de potentiel, mais en l'état actuel il est affreusement bridé...

Autre chose, je pensais que 132 ppi pour un écran de 9,7" c'était pas terrible, c'est en effet bien moins que l'iPhone 162 ppi, le Nexus One 252 ppi, mais c'est en réalité bien mieux que les MacBook Pro 13,3" (113) et 15,4" (110) ou même les iMac 21,5" (102) et 27" (108). Bon, en même temps, plus l'écran est petit et plus le nombre de pixels par pouce doit être important de façon à afficher le maximum de chose.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h57 ----------




choumou a dit:


> Désolé de faire mon débutant, mais comment on fait pour savoir si un site utilise flash?


Tu cliques-droit sur une vidéo, un bandeau, une publicité qui se trouve sur le site, si la mention "About Adobe Flash Player..." apparaît dans le menu contextuel c'est qu'il utilise Flash.

Si vous connaissez une autre méthode, faites moi signe !


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pas besoin de tester le produit pour voir les fonctions essentielles qui lui manquent.


Ben si, justement.

La mise à jour logicielle, ou les nouvelles applications ça te dit quelque chose ?

Il est permis d'imaginer que beaucoup de fonctions qui n'ont pas été dévoilées cette semaine fassent leur apparition dans les mois à venir, ou à la sortie de l'iPad, soit à l'initiative d'Apple, soit à celle des développeurs.

Donc, attendez de l'avoir entre les mains pour juger vraiment.

Vous n'avez aucune mémoire. 
Les réactions sur la sortie du premier iPhone étaient du même acabit (pas encore d'AppStore à l'époque, rappelez-vous), et ceux qui ont acheté l'iPhone V1 ont vu ses possibilités décuplées en quelques mois grâce aux mises à jour, sans avoir à changer d'appareil.


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2010)

C'est juste. 
Peut-être que dans un an ou deux on sera enfin en _vrai_ multi-tâche au niveau utilisateur [le système en lui-même _est_ multi-tâche, évidemment]. On devrait dire, d'ailleurs : multi-applications.


----------



## Kerala (30 Janvier 2010)

Deux textes intéressant chez la concurrence : 

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51466/ipad_comment_fonctionne_le_partage_de_fichiers/

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/01/30/l-ipad-a-rate-son-rendez-vous-avec-la-visioconference


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Deux textes intéressant chez la concurrence :
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51466/ipad_comment_fonctionne_le_partage_de_fichiers/
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/01/30/l-ipad-a-rate-son-rendez-vous-avec-la-visioconference


Tu sais si je veux aller sur macbidouille, je n'ai pas besoin de liens sur macgé, pour mac4ever c'est différent, même avec un lien j'ai du mal


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Juste un exemple de l' énorme défaut de l' iPad c.a.d. son OS fermé:
> Bluetooth bridé (déjà on ne peut pas transférer des fichiers avec grand chose, pas d' usb etc.. mais même en bluetooth c' est mort!).
> La machine est bien mais l' OS est trop bridé!



Je suppose que tu te base sur l'iPhone pour dire ça. Ce qui casse un peu ton argument, c'est que cela est tout à fait possible de transférer des fichiers via Bluetooth sur l'iPhone, il existe des applications tierces, sur l'AppStore, pour faire ça.


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Janvier 2010)

Je crois voir pourquoi il y a tant de questions, de déceptions, mais aussi d'incompréhension.

- itune est le pont indispensable vers les macs et surtout vers windows: si l'iphone, l'ipod n'avaient pas été "compatibles windows", leur succés aurait été.... hum... limité ?

- Beaucoup pensent que l'ensemble manque d'intégration aux solutions existantes (l'ipad n'arrive pas, pour cela, à la cheville de la logique de newton OS... faut le faire!) mais il faut bien voir que l'ipad n'est pas fait pour nous: son "coeur de cible", ce sont les gens qui n'ont pas d'ordinateur (mais le wifi ? tiens, oui, je sais, c'est incohérent, mais il doit y avoir bien des "box" TV qui offrent un wifi inutilisé ou sous utilisé ou par un seul membre de la famille...).
Mais prenons le cas de quelqu'un qui n'a ni mac ni pc: il n'a pas de documents, rien à synchroniser: il met tout ce qu'il achète (hé oui... le piratage va être dur sans finder... ô que les majors et autres rois des DRM vont être contents de cette plate forme "involontairement" sécurisée) et récupère sur son ipad (parions qu'apple va proposer très vite un abonnement ($!) pour du stockage en ligne simple). Et cela reste sur son ipad. Il ne créé rien, ou presque (mail, chat...). C'est ainsi que font les "jeunes" que l'observe tous les jours, les lycéens, nombre d'étudiants de premier et même second cycle.... (le gros défaut de l'ipad sera alors de ne pas prendre facilement de photos, d'une façon où d'une autre)

- Les "manques" logiciels donnent l'occasion de mises à jour payantes ($$!), une aubaine.

- on peut récupérer (comment ?) le soft achetés pour son iphone/ipt, je suppose, lorsque ce dernier est en fin de vie... d'où le mode "classic". Mais cela n'aura qu'un temps, c'est juste une assurance de rétro-compatibilité.

L'ipad ne s'adresse pas aux mac -users, du moins pas principalement.
C'était déjà le cas avec l'ipod et l'iphone, mais là, cela devient flagrant.
Apple est entré de plein pied dans l'ère post-mac...

Cela explique ce type de réactions:
- http://media.techeblog.com/images/ipad_a_phone.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Wo27t.jpg

, qui confirment l'incompréhension de ceux auquel l'ipad ne s'adresse pas...

Un autre indice qui laisse penser que l'ipad n'est pas pensé pour créer: l'implémentation d'iworks, dans la demo, bonne à voir la manipulation de documents déjà réalisés. Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'on ne voit pas se créer un doc pages ou keynote. Un exemple tout bête: utilisant intensivement keynote, lorsque je met photos et films, ils sont en général tous dans un dossier que j'uvre et je fais glisser/déposer le schéma, photo, le film dans la diapo de keynote (le genre de truc qui tue un utilisateur de powerpoint, tiens). Je n'utilise presque jamais "l'explorateur de fichiers", que je trouve lourd et, pour tout dire, peu ergonomique par rapport au glisser/déposer (qui devrait être la règle avec les doigts...). Il y a hélas gros à parier que l'iworks-pad ne soit surtout qu'une visionneuse des fichiers iworks... même si elle permet de les remanier


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui et non DrFatalis 
Car l'iPad se synchronise par iTunes, donc il faut un ordinateur pour pleinement l'utiliser et le remplir de contenu (autre qu'acheté directement dessus via le Store) 
Donc, il s'adresse à des gens qui ont déjà un ordi (dommage ?)


----------



## GrayStorm (30 Janvier 2010)

Je dirais plutôt qu'il s'adresse aussi à ceux qui ont déjà un ordi.
Ceux qui n'en ont pas n'ont rien à récupérer pour le remplir de contenus.


----------



## Kerala (30 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Tu sais si je veux aller sur macbidouille, je n'ai pas besoin de liens sur macgé, pour mac4ever c'est différent, même avec un lien j'ai du mal



J'ai proposé ces deux liens car ils expliquent un peu comment l'on pourra transférer des fichiers vers ce nouveau produit, ce qui semble faire débat ici alors qu'on y trouve pas vraiment d'explication claire et précise. En tout cas ce produit m'intéresse mais je pense attendre la seconde version d'ici un an ou deux afin d'avoir la webcam intégré. Car si il n'y en a pas sur ce produit c'est juste une question bizness je pense afin de mieux vendre le prochain produit.


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2010)

Qu'on soit emballé ou pas, le succès de l'iPad n'est pas garantie. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'une société ne réussi pas tout le temps même si Apple donne l'impression inverse en ce moment.

l'iPad peut très bien être le nouveau Cube en terme de succès et c'est le produit suivant qui cartonnera comme l'iPod. Et puis qui sait ce qu'il y aura dans l'iPhone 4G (je doute qu'on achète les deux).

Il est vraiment trop tôt pour juger du produit et de qu'il va se passer. On reviens sur ce sujet dans 3 ans ?


----------



## F118I4 (30 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi les gens se rabattent sur l' OS 4.0? comme ci l' OS 4.0 allait rendre l' iPad indispensable.
Franchement si tu n' aimes pas l' iPad avec l' OS 3.2 tu n' aimeras pas l' iPad avec l' OS 4.0.

Et si le multi tache n' était pas dans l' OS 4.0 vous allez faire quoi?
Les iChat et autres on en parle depuis l' OS 1.0.2, j' y crois même plus...
Enfin il faut relativisé il y a eu quand même des points positifs: le push notification (1 an d' attente quasiment), les MMS, copier-coller de l' OS 3.0 qu' on attentait pour l' OS 2.0.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Janvier 2010)

Bizarrement je pense qu'il y aura iPhone 4G mais pas iPod Touch V4.

L'iPad le remplace presque avantageusement (oki les poches sont étroites )

et en version 3G il n'a pas besoin de Wifi, et peut donc remplacer un ordi pour celui qui n'en veut pas, mais veut aller sur internet et envoyer des mails. 

L'iPad ne se vendra peut-être pas autant que les iPods ou iPhone mais je pense qu'il se vendra autant que la totalité des modèles du Mac.

Si j'avais une machine de bureau, tel l'iMac et non un MacBook Pro, je sais que l'iPad me plairait plus qu'un MacBook.


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> l'iPad peut très bien être le nouveau Cube en terme de succès et c'est le produit suivant qui cartonnera comme l'iPod. Et puis qui sait ce qu'il y aura dans l'iPhone 4G (je doute qu'on achète les deux).



Un Cube qui aurait subit une compression somme toute 
Espérons qu'ils en vendent plus que la Pippin


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Il est vraiment trop tôt pour juger du produit et de qu'il va se passer. On reviens sur ce sujet dans 3 ans ?



Oui, d'ailleurs, souvenez-vous.


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, souvenez-vous.



C'est beau !


----------



## GrayStorm (30 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de penser à une phrase de Steve Jobs (j'ai regardé la keynote hier soir). Il précise qu'il y a 75 millions d'utilisateurs de iphone+ipod touch et que ceux là sauront utiliser directement l'ipad. 
Pour moi le message est clair, ce n'est pas du tout un outil destiné à remplacer un laptop mais à étendre l'expérience iphone/ipod touch.
Internet dans le creux de la main. C'est là l'objectif. Pas d'être un agenda électronique encombrant ou un faux ordinateur miniature (netbook).


----------



## F118I4 (30 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bizarrement je pense qu'il y aura iPhone 4G mais pas iPod Touch V4.
> 
> L'iPad le remplace presque avantageusement (oki les poches sont étroites ).


Non pas possible l' iPod Touch est clairement un concurrent face aux consoles portables donc il y aura une évolution.



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Si j'avais une machine de bureau, tel l'iMac et non un MacBook Pro, je sais que l'iPad me plairait plus qu'un MacBook.


Oui parfaitement surtout quant on aime Apple, je l' aurai bien acheter (malgré ces défauts) mais j' en ai pas l' utilité pour le moment.


----------



## clem95 (30 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, souvenez-vous.



c'est exactement ça, on reprend les mêmes et on recommence


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, souvenez-vous.



Oui c'est vrai, par contre en effet ça rappelle qu'Apple avait essayer d'instaurer une garantie de 3 mois, totalement illégale chez nous 

Ca ils ont toujours été radin sur les garanties


----------



## Kerala (30 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, souvenez-vous.



Sur les 3 premières pages la palme d'or revient à un certain Arno et grenoble deux grands visionnaires 

Je les citent c'est trop beau :
grenoble
pour l'iPod, je reste stupéfait de l'incompétence du service marketing de cette société depuis 20 ans.

en pleine récession, à un moment où nous attendons tous une innovation pour relancer le marché, ou nous avons besoin de rêver pour nous faire oublier un peu toutes ces bombes, Apple se met en 4 pour cacher un secret d'un appareil, qui franchement, entre nous, est à la limite du ridicule. Y a rien d'Apple là-dedans, ou alors Sony a déja mis la main sur cette boite.

Assez décevant d'imaginer que le service Recherche & Développement a bossé là-dessus au lieu de faire avancer MacOS X ou le vrai métier d'Apple...

Arno
Moi personnellement, je ne le trouve pas si magnifique que ca cet iPod.

Apple aurait mieux fait de developper un PDA a partir duquel on aurait pu avoir un lecteur Mp3, un organizer (compatible svp ac Entourage ou Palm Desktop), un DD de stockage, un ensemble fonctionnant en totale symbiose ac OSX, et prquoi pas sour un OSX Light.

Au lieu de çà, on a un pauvre lecteur Mp3, avec un LCD complètement dépassé, une interface des plus minables (me semble-t-il)... C'est con, car çà aurait pu être enfin le compagnion de notre Mac que nous attendions tous.

On espérait un produit dans la continuité d'OSX (qui en fout qd même plein la tronche de par sa stabilité et son ergonomie) et de l'iBook (qui est le plus beau portable que l'on puisse avouir actuellement)... Bref on espérait un produit Apple.

Seule bonne chose, l'utilisation du FireWire, et une interface multilingue... Enfin, pour 400$, c'est cher payé... Foutage de gueule ??!!!


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Sur les 3 premières pages la palme d'or revient à un certain Arno et grenoble deux grands visionnaires
> 
> Je les citent c'est trop beau :
> grenoble
> ...



Dans un sens, c'était un grand visionnaire, car il dit:



			
				Arno a dit:
			
		

> Apple aurait mieux fait de developper un PDA a partir duquel on aurait pu avoir un lecteur Mp3, un organizer (compatible svp ac Entourage ou Palm Desktop), un DD de stockage, un ensemble fonctionnant en totale symbiose ac OSX, et prquoi pas sour un OSX Light.



Il avait donc déjà en tête l'iPod Touch! Et oui!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est comme pour l'Ipad. Les gens ne se disent pas que c'est un produit "nouveau" qui va proposer de nouvelles apportunités, ils préférent dire : il n'a pas ça, pas ça, est limité là.

Pourquoi pas si leur boulot à tous c'est journaliste et qu'ils ont tous fait un essai du produit et qu'ils donnent leur avis.
Mais l'ipad, personne ne l'a utilisé quelques jours, le soft n'est même pas finalisé et c'est une V1. 

Essayons de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec l'Ipad et si tout ce qu'il va ammener :

- vaut 500 à 800
- si on a pas déjà un iphone ou un PC qui fait tout cela pas mal

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Samus (30 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Sur les 3 premières pages la palme d'or revient à un certain Arno et grenoble deux grands visionnaires
> 
> Je les citent c'est trop beau :
> grenoble
> ...



Ah oui, ce grenoble c'est un vrai visionnaire... Surtout quand il moque le service marketing et le service R&D d'Apple, qui à prouvé qu'il était tout simplement un des meilleurs au monde depuis 10 ans


----------



## F118I4 (30 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Sur les 3 premières pages la palme d'or revient à un certain Arno et grenoble deux grands visionnaires


Non mais le succès de l' iPod c' est surtout construit au fil du temps: avancé, innovation et baisse des prix.
Pareil avec l' iPhone ce n' est qu' à partir du 3G (baisse des prix) que les ventes se sont envolés donc succès.

Apple aurait pu très bien sortir une incroyable iSlate sous Mac OS X leopard à 1500 euros et en vendre 30 000 dans le monde (echec) sauf qu' ils ont décider de faire l' inverse de prendre le temps de faire murir l' iPad et d' innover au fil du temps.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Non mais le succès de l' iPod c' est surtout construit au fil du temps: avancé, innovation et baisse des prix



Avant de dire ça laisse le temps filer un peu quand même, genre le temps que l'iPad soit commercialisée hors US et que les gens commence à l'acheter...

Les conclusions tirées avant la sortie de l'objet c'est la spécialité des Fanboys ont dirait bien


----------



## pumauer (30 Janvier 2010)

Surtout qu'ils vont tous l'acheter (bis).


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> L'iPad le remplace presque avantageusement (oki les poches sont étroites )



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire:
http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1348.gif

traduction de l'accroche pour les non anglicistes (le reste se comprend facilement!):
"La tablette apple est si nouvelle, si révolutionnaire que vous ne pouvez définitivement pas la transporter dans un simple sac. Aujourd'hui nous vous donnons notre vision de votre future façon de faire cela fièrement."


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Pourquoi les gens se rabattent sur l' OS 4.0? comme ci l' OS 4.0 allait rendre l' iPad indispensable.
> Franchement si tu n' aimes pas l' iPad avec l' OS 3.2 tu n' aimeras pas l' iPad avec l' OS 4.0.


M'enfin, comment peux-tu dire ça ? Tu parles d'un OS (4.0) que tu n'as jamais vu et dont tu ne connais pas le moindre détail... 

Non seulement certains n'ont pas de mémoire, mais en plus, ils n'ont pas d'imagination.

Je ne dis pas pour autant que l'OS 4.0 sera formidable et comblera à coup sûr  tous les manques, mais on peut quand même constater (ça s'appelle avoir de la mémoire) qu'Apple n'a pas hésité ces derniers temps à apporter de la plus-value logicielle à ses appareils, bien après leur achat.
On peut aussi se douter que tout n'a pas été présenté à la keynote (trop d'infos tue l'info), et que si l'iPad ne sort que dans 2 mois, c'est probablement pour affiner certaines fonctions annexes pas encore finalisées, et donc pas encore dévoilées (ça s'appelle avoir de l'imagination).

Par exemple, Steve Jobs n'a étrangement pas parlé de Mobile Me pour l'iPad, alors qu'Apple a fait de gros efforts par ailleurs pour promouvoir ce service. Cela démontre bien que nous n'avons eu qu'un aperçu pas forcément représentatif de tout le potentiel de cette tablette.



> Et si le multi tache n' était pas dans l' OS 4.0 vous allez faire quoi?


Suicide collectif 
Non, franchement, je ne vois pas ça du tout comme une priorité, sur un écran dont la taille ne justifie de toutes façons pas de voir tourner 2 applications juxtaposées.
Je ne dis pas que ça ne peut pas avoir d'utilité dans certains cas (copier/coller entre applications, par exemple), mais ça reste quand même accessoire, finalement...

En revanche, j'aimerais bien qu'il me soit possible de me connecter à une imprimante sans fil.
Sans cela, l'intérêt de la suite iWork me paraît un peu limité. 
Des petites choses comme ça...



> Les iChat et autres on en parle depuis l' OS 1.0.2, j' y crois même plus...


Effectivement, c'est mon principal regret. C'est sans doute un compromis tarifaire, mais d'un autre côté, la bonne surprise, c'est tout de même le prix franchement attractif de l'engin... 



> Enfin il faut relativisé il y a eu quand même des points positifs: le push notification (1 an d' attente quasiment), les MMS, copier-coller de l' OS 3.0 qu' on attentait pour l' OS 2.0.


Ben oui, il faut être patient...
Que n'aurait-on fait de reproches à Apple si elle avait attendu 2009 pour sortir son premier iPhone.
Je préfère qu'Apple bâtisse son système petit à petit, en prenant le temps d'observer de quelle façon son produit est utilisé par les clients, plutôt que de nous pondre un produit immédiatement hyper complet, mais complètement usine à gaz.
Il y a forcément une période un peu expérimentale pendant quelques mois, durant laquelle Apple va affiner son concept en fonction de l'accueil du public.


----------



## Flucien (30 Janvier 2010)

Je viens rejoindre la discussion et le scepticisme ambiant concernant la sortie de l'iPad.

Je vous invite d'ailleurs à lire mon article sur le sujet. Non non.


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Janvier 2010)

Il est même tout à fait possible que, lors de sa commercialisation dans trois mois (plutôt que deux...) l'OS ait été amélioré, ainsi que les applis.

Il faudra voir aussi si la synthèse vocale existe et est capable de lire un texte, un ebook par exemple. C'est là une fonctionnalité importante. 

Sans vouloir singer le grand Pline qui se faisait lire des livres à longueur de journée, ce serait un très gros plus pour de nombreux malvoyants. Le kindle est doté de cette fonctionnalité, qui avait fait débat à une époque, les vendeurs de livres audio souhaitant bloquer cette fonctionnalité pour préserver leur pré-carré, mais ayant du se raviser sous la pression du lobby des malades de la vue...

Pour imprimer, cela doit pouvoir se faire via le wifi.
Mais pourquoi imprimer ? (une présentation keynote, c'est inutile, un docuement page perd toute son interactivité). Imprimer, c'est le passé (je force un peu le trait, je suis bien obligé d'imprimer, par exemple, les interros de mes élèves, j'imagine ce que je pourrais leur faire subir avec une évaluation interactive sur ipodtouch ou ipad - gnerk gnerk gnerk - ricanement baveux du prof sadique...)


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

Flucien a dit:


> Je viens rejoindre la discussion et le scepticisme ambiant concernant la sortie de l'iPad.
> 
> Je vous invite d'ailleurs à lire mon article sur le sujet :





Super ton blog ! Merci pour le lien !


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

Flucien a dit:


> Je viens rejoindre la discussion et le scepticisme ambiant concernant la sortie de l'iPad.
> 
> Je vous invite d'ailleurs à lire mon article sur le sujet :



Ah oui effectivement c'est plus que du scepticisme, et ça manque singulièrement de vision. En effet, tu te bases sur ce qui t'a été présenté, et tu présente la tuile comme si elle était totalement fermé.

Elle est plus fermé qu'un ordinateur de bureau, certes, mais elle n'est pas totalement fermé, car nous, les développeurs, on garde la possibilité de faire des applications, exactement comme sur l'iPhone, et on voit tout ce que cela a déjà apporté à l'iPhone.

De plus, même le connecteur Dock est ouvert, c'est à dire utilisable par les fabricants d'accessoire qui peuvent d'ailleurs combiner leur accessoire avec une ou plusieurs applications, ce qui rend les possibilités d'accessoires potentiellement infinies.

Donc, oui, la tuile est plus fermée qu'un ordinateur classique, mais pas plus et pas moins qu'un iPhone, qui est loin d'être hermétique, au contraire. En fait la fermeture est relativement limité, on ne peut effectivement pas distribuer comme on veut ses logiciels, mais en tant que développeur, c'est plus un avantage qu'un inconvénient, car nos logiciels sont plus facilement accessibles.
Et à part ca, on ne peut pas faire de plug-ins directement, ce qui d'un point de vu sécuritaire n'est pas forcément plus mal. Et c'est guère tout, pour le reste, on fait ce qu'on veut.

L'iPhone EDGE, avant l'iPhone OS 2.0, était fermé, car on ne pouvait développer aucune applications et les possibilités de développement d'accessoires hardware étaient limités, mais depuis l'iPhone OS 2.0 et encore plus depuis le 3.0, la plateforme est quand même beaucoup plus ouverte que fermé, il y a peu de chose qui soient réellement fermés.


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Flucien a dit:


> Je viens rejoindre la discussion et le scepticisme ambiant concernant la sortie de l'iPad.
> 
> Je vous invite d'ailleurs à lire mon article sur le sujet :



bonjour
ton article me fait penser à tout ce qui s'écrivait sur l'iPhone avant sa sortie
Je pense que outre son aspect "plastique + silicium" comme le disait un de nos vénérables sages  c'est un concentré de matière grise , des années de réflexion sur ce que l'iPad est actuellement mais aussi sur son devenir. Alors on peut tout imaginer... Sauf qu'ils aient oublié les amélioration à venir pour séduire le plus grand nombre, cam, téléphonie main libre et d'autres encore ... Pouvoir s'asseoir n'importe où, voir et discuter avec sa petite amie ou la famille:love: le rêve


----------



## clem95 (30 Janvier 2010)

De toutes façons c'était prévu d'avance, l'iPad ne pouvait Pas satisfaire tout le monde, tout comme l'iPhone ne satisfait pas tout le monde. Il est clair en tout cas que c'est pas destiné aux geeks qui veulent faire une faire une "petit bout de code" vite fait(hein HAL9000?) c'est pas fait non plus pour les gens qui croient qu'un ordinateur sert à defragmenter le disque dur, reinstaller des mises a jour de driver toutes les semaines, et se prendre ta tete avec des antivirus. A mon avis c'est pour les gens qui priviligient le but que la manière: c'est l'ordi pour les nuls quoi.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2010)

Flucien a dit:


> Je viens rejoindre la discussion et le scepticisme ambiant concernant la sortie de l'iPad.
> 
> Je vous invite d'ailleurs à lire mon article sur le sujet : google.com



Alors là, je dis bravo. 

S'inscrire sur le forum juste pour faire de la pub pour son blog, en mettant un lien vers un article sur un produit, alors que cet article consiste justement à dire qu'il n'y a pas de raison de parler de ce produit... sauf pour faire de la pub pour son blog, quoi.

Bravo...  :sleep:

C'est vraiment la mode, en ce moment, les bloggers-trollers de tout poil qui cherchent à augmenter la fréquentation de leur site ont trouvé la poule aux oeufs d'or : parler d'Apple, en bien, en mal ou pour ne rien dire, mais parler d'Apple !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Whaa, OmniGraffle sur iPad :love:


----------



## charlyvv (30 Janvier 2010)

Voilà une petite compilation des meilleurs moments de la keynote du lancement de l'iPad -
C'est pour rire et ca fait du bien... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyqkAOIUGpk

C++


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> De toutes façons c'était prévu d'avance, l'iPad ne pouvait Pas satisfaire tout le monde, tout comme l'iPhone ne satisfait pas tout le monde. Il est clair en tout cas que c'est pas destiné aux geeks qui veulent faire une faire une "petit bout de code" vite fait(hein HAL9000?) c'est pas fait non plus pour les gens qui croient qu'un ordinateur sert à defragmenter le disque dur [...]



Ah oui, tiens, ça nous promet de chaudes soirées d'été.
- Faut-il défragmenter l'iPad ?
- Mon iPad est physiquement fragmenté depuis que je me suis assis dessus. Le SAV d'Apple ne veut rien faire alors qu'il est sous garantie . 
- J'ai un virus dans mon iPad : il sonne tout seul.
- J'ai fais tomber mon iPad dans les toilettes. Ça fait deux jours que je n'ai pas tiré la chasse d'eau. Que dois-je faire (nous sommes cinq à la maison et ma belle-mère est très âgée) ?
- Comment lire des divx piratés sur internet sur l'iPad : il n'a pas l'air de supporter ce format


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, ça on va s'amuser ! 
Mais c'est pour la bonne cause. Welcome iPad in iGen ?!


----------



## F118I4 (30 Janvier 2010)

Avec ma copine on se disait: trop marrant TTR et autres avec l' iPad: tap puis check à gauche résultat fracasse contre le mur  .
Déjà à la base TTR avec l' iPhone j' ai un peu peur mais avec l' iPad j' oserais même pas (quand tu es à fond dans le jeu tu ne penses même plus aux risques...)


----------



## UnAm (30 Janvier 2010)

J'espère juste qu'on pourra avoir accès à nos bibliothèques (vidéo, musique, photos) par WiFi (à la AppleTV)...

Je crois que EyeTV le permet déjà non? (via le contenu enregistré sur le Mac via l'EyeTV justement)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

mais sinon, ce iPad... il a l'air chouette =)
(son seul gros défaut, c'est le manque de webcam... mais bon... p't être la V2^^


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Ya encoré une fois, pas de raisons que ça ne soit pas le cas (applis&#8230.
Apparemment tout le monde fait de la vidéoconférence, c'est fou&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Apparemment tout le monde fait de la vidéoconférence, c'est fou



Me faisais la même réflexion...
Remarque, pour le porno, c'est indispensable. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas. Je ne connais aucun confrère qui pratique cet art subtile (de la visioconférence, je veux dire).


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Me faisais la même réflexion...
> Remarque, pour le porno, c'est indispensable. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas. Je ne connais aucun confrère qui pratique cet art subtile (de la visioconférence, je veux dire).



Oui, bon, après, chacun ses trucs hein ! Mais si quelqu'un m'appuyait la thèse de la présence ou pas d'une caméra
De la vidéo-conférence se fait rarement avec une tablette non-multitâche


----------



## clem95 (30 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ah oui, tiens, ça nous promet de chaudes soirées d'été.
> - Faut-il défragmenter l'iPad ?
> - Mon iPad est physiquement fragmenté depuis que je me suis assis dessus. Le SAV d'Apple ne veut rien faire alors qu'il est sous garantie .
> - J'ai un virus dans mon iPad : il sonne tout seul.
> ...



je te recommande de lire un peu mieux avant de t'emporter comme une vielle poule folle...


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2010)

Sur la discussion pré-keynote, le 15 janvier, je m'étais risqué au jeu des prédictions :
http://forums.macg.co/5354381-post314.html

Je trouve que je n'ai pas visé si mal. Petite rétrospective :



> *Le matériel*
> Je ne crois pas que le procédé haptique soit appliqué à cette première version, même si je me réjouis des perspectives que cela apporterait. *[VRAI]*
> En revanche, je veux bien parier que cette tablette aura un supplément de "perceptivité" par rapport à l'iPhone actuel. Peut-être des commandes virtuelles sur la tranche, ou quelque chose de cet acabit.*[FAUX]*
> Même si au fond de moi, je pense me tromper, j'aimerais bien que la webcam soit invisible et masquée derrière l'écran.
> ...


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

Deux petites corrections:

1) Les stylets pour iPhone (si si ca existe!) fonctionne avec l'iPad, donc on pourra bel et bien l'utiliser avec un stylet.

2) Ca n'est pas le clavier Bluetooth qui est utilisé dans l'accessoire clavier vendu, mais un accessoire spécifique avec un clavier INTEGRE au Dock (donc filaire, mais le fil passe dans le dock).

Donc:



fredintosh a dit:


> La tablette pourra être totalement utilisée aux doigts, mais elle acceptera également le stylet, vendu en option. *[VRAI]*
> Le clavier actuel bluetooth d'Apple (tiens, c'est pour ça qu'il s'est rapetissé en largeur...) permettra de communiquer avec la tablette. *[FAUX]*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Pourtant j'ai lu sur le web qu'il supportait les claviers bluetooth (et pas uniquement ceux d'Apple en plus !). Par contre, aucune mention de faite sur le site d'Apple  (qui compte comme référence).

Donc c'est non


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> je te recommande de lire un peu mieux avant de t'emporter comme une vielle poule folle...



Heu... T'as pris mon post au sérieux ???

Et reste correct. Le fait de pas comprendre un post ou son ton, ne t'autorise en aucun cas des propos insultants ou déplacés, en particulier vis à vis de quelqu'un dont tu ne connais rien.


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Deux petites corrections:
> 
> 1) Les stylets pour iPhone (si si ca existe!) fonctionne avec l'iPad, donc on pourra bel et bien l'utiliser avec un stylet.
> 
> ...



Ah bon  Je ne sais où je l'ai lu, mais il s'écrit tellement de choses en ce moment ... Ils sont fort chez Apple  que le clavier bluetooth "traditionnel" était compatible ... Moi qui pensais avoir déjà un morceau de ce beau système


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

On voit quand même apparaitre un certain consensus sur cette tablette...!


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Ah bon  Je ne sais où je l'ai lu, mais il s'écrit tellement de choses en ce moment ... Ils sont fort chez Apple  que le clavier bluetooth "traditionnel" était compatible ... Moi qui pensais avoir déjà un morceau de ce beau système



Ah oui pardon, vous avez raison



			
				Apple.com a dit:
			
		

> And because iPad has built-in Bluetooth wireless technology, it works with the Apple Wireless Keyboard, too



Ca c'est cool!  Surtout que le clavier Bluetooth est très compacte et fin n'a pas cet excroissance du connecteur Dock de l'accessoire clavier. Donc on peut même l'emmener avec l'iPad, sans que ca n'augmente l'encombrement de façon significative!  Idéal pour les globe trotter qui sont aussi des grands écrivains (enfin je veux dire qui aiment consigner beaucoup de choses).

Bon je sens que d'en quelques mois/années, mon MacBook va être remplacé par la combinaison Mac Mini + iPad, qui me conviendrait certainement mieux (pour globalement le même prix, voir légèrement moins cher, en plus, si on additionne le prix des deux appareils et considérant que le MBP 13" que j'ai toujours choisit était celui à 1399 Euros), ne bougeant pas si souvent que ça (guère que quelques Week End par ans et pendant les vacances) et un ordinateur de bureau (du moins le Mac Mini qui est l'équivalent techniquement parlant au MBP 13") c'est moins cher et plus confortable (du fait de l'écran externe qui est forcément plus grand que les écrans intégrés des portables, la norme étant aujourd'hui au 22" minimum). De même un iPad, c'est plus confortable à transporter et utiliser et c'est parfaitement suffisant pour un usage occasionnel pendant des week end ou des vacances ou sur le canapé.


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> ... De même un iPad, c'est plus confortable à transporter et utiliser et c'est parfaitement suffisant pour un usage occasionnel pendant des week end ou des vacances ou sur le canapé.


Oui bonne description de son utilisation, je rajouterai les jeux pour les enfants (petits et grands) c'est malheureux de n'y pas avoir ajouté une caméra, vraiment dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Franchement , la caméra ne sert pas à tous les monde : je n'ai jamais utilisé la WebCam de mes mac intel , tout simplement car je ne vois pas trop à quoi ça sert .


----------



## choumou (31 Janvier 2010)

Le clavier bluetooth sera bien de la partie, regardé ici sous l'item "sans fil".


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Je suis dégouté sur ce coup : J'hésitais entre le filaire et le bluetooth , j'ai pris le filaire :rateau:.


----------



## clem95 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Heu... T'as pris mon post au sérieux ???
> 
> Et reste correct. Le fait de pas comprendre un post ou son ton, ne t'autorise en aucun cas des propos insultants ou déplacés, en particulier vis à vis de quelqu'un dont tu ne connais rien.



te vexe pas comme ça, pas la peine non plus d'être menaçant, (même si on s'en fou royalement de qui tu es) personne ne t'insulte, 
calmos mon gars, je trouve que tu as tendance t'emportes rapidement tout de même. 

ce n'est qu'un forum tu sais.


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Franchement , la caméra ne sert pas à tous les monde : je n'ai jamais utilisé la WebCam de mes mac intel , tout simplement car je ne vois pas trop à quoi ça sert .


L'ipad est entre l'iphone et le macbook pro selon steve, et bien ces deux derniers en sont équipés.
n'importe quel téléphone décent est équipé d'un appareil photo de nos jours.
Le dernier iphone est capable de capturer des vidéos et de les poster sur you tube en deux ou trois tapes de doigt.
Sur un ordinateur, l'utilisation est bien sur les conversations vidéos via ichat, skype ou gmail.

Donc pour mon utilisation une caméra est importante.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Le truc c'est que je voudrais bien l'utiliser (MSN) mais ces jackys sont pas capables de se bouger les fesses assez vite pour les rendre utilisable dans leur logiciel&#8230; Et la solution Mercury laisse à désirer&#8230;


----------



## shenrone (31 Janvier 2010)

Steve à fait plus de confidence à ses troupes et d'aprés lui:

-> l'iPad serait, aux yeux de Jobs, un des produits phare d'Apple, au même titre que le Mac et l'iPhone. 
-> Le personnel de Lala (récemment acheté) serait bientôt intégré à celui d'iTunes. 
-> Le prochain iPhone serait une mise à jour majeure. 
-> Les Mac de 2010 vont « amener ces machines à l'étape supérieure »
-> Le Blu-Ray n'arrivera pas dans le Mac tant que le marché n'aura pas bien accueilli ce support

Source: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51522/steve_jobs_discours_interne_enfin_pas_si_interne_que_cela/


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Y a un post sur MacGé


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Y a un post sur MacGé



Pas mal du tout d'ailleurs !


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

Vu sur modmyi.com

_"A $499 16GB iPad costs Apple $270.50 US to manufacture"_

Je vous invite tous à aller lire l'article...
Et après qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que Apple = Grosse marges = Cash Mashine :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

http://www.igen.fr/ipad/l-ipad-s-installe-chez-amazon-france-et-t-mobile-allemagne-10324

Cadeau !

HAL-9000: on l'a toujours su. Rajoute juste là dessus le coût des ignés, des employés, etc. C'est vite dit !


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> HAL-9000: on l'a toujours su.



Sur les marges de l'iPad ? Ah bon...



Macuserman a dit:


> Rajoute juste là dessus le coût des ignés, des employés, etc. C'est vite dit !



Oui il est vrai, le coût du developpement du nouvel OS à du coûter bonbon...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Ahh on a un gagnant ! Un autre dénigreur du travail accompli. Vas dire ça à Steve et on en reparle. Non, pas à Steve, à Phil, voilà, là c'est mieux.

Sur les marges de n'importe quel produit on sait qu'Apple fait environ 41%&#8230;
Et la dalle IPS est de top qualité&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Sur les marges de n'importe quel produit on sait qu'Apple fait environ 41%



Sur les iPhone tu peux remonter la barre... aux environs de 60% de marges


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sur les marges de l'iPad ? Ah bon...
> 
> 
> 
> Oui il est vrai, le coût du developpement du nouvel OS à du coûter bonbon...


Il n'y a pas que les lignes de codes qui comptent  Il y a la recherche sur l'interface, l'ergnonomie. Autant de choses qu'Apple propose et qui la démarque des concurrents. Ça parrait justement naturel car des recherches ont été faites dessus.
Le problème aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas de pondre du code, c'est de pouvoir proposer quelque chose d'agréable pour l'utilisateur.

Pour les marges sur l'iPad, il fallait peut être s'en douter. Apple ne va pas réinventer la roue mais réutiliser des recherches réalisées pour d'autres produits mobiles qu'elle à déjà commercialisé (comme le MacBook, l'iPhone&#8230

Après, ce n'est pas nouveau qu'Apple fasse des marges de malade comparés au reste de l'industrie mais c'est _aussi_ ça qui permet d'avoir des produits comme l'iPhone ou l'iPad.

Suffit de regarder ce que fait la concurrence. Ils vendent plus de produit avec moins de marges et sont incapable de sortir quelque chose comme Apple en même temps (certains diront 'retard à l'allumage'&#8230

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sur les iPhone tu peux remonter la barre... aux environs de 60% de marges


Preuve qu'ils maitrisent la recherche et l'industrialisation.
Ils font de bons produit avec les bons composants (le composant est correctement dimensionné) et que l'intégration est faite de telle sorte que tu diminues les opérations manuelles (qui sont plus lentes et plus cher) lors de l'assemblage du produit.
Bref, ça coute moins cher sur 10 millions d'unités mais ils ont du faire des prototypes et réfléchir à comment le faire pendant des mois pour que le _process_ en soit la ou il est actuellement. Bref, ça a couté de l'argent pour pouvoir en gagner sur le long terme.

Bienvenue dans l'industrie.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Ahhh, pour une fois qu'on s'entend sur quelque chose toi & moi&#8230;
Oui, véridique, bonne explication (lassé de la faire, merci !!).

Je pense que Steve Jobs n'est pas un créateur mais un innovateur !
Il n'a pas crée la technologie tactile, mais il a su la reprendre et en faire une technologie extrêmement plus agréable que ce qu'il se faisait avant&#8230; Il récolte ça et là des technologies existantes, et les met ensemble avoir un savoir faire peu commun.

À nous de le payer et à lui de s'accorder ses marges&#8230; Tant que ça se vend.


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Preuve qu'ils maitrisent la recherche et l'industrialisation.
> Ils font de bons produit avec les bons composants (le composant est correctement dimensionné) et que l'intégration est faite de telle sorte que tu diminues les opérations manuelles (qui sont plus lentes et plus cher) lors de l'assemblage du produit.
> Bref, ça coute moins cher sur 10 millions d'unités mais ils ont du faire des prototypes et réfléchir à comment le faire pendant des mois pour que le _process_ en soit la ou il est actuellement. Bref, ça a couté de l'argent pour pouvoir en gagner sur le long terme.



Bizarrement tu omets la composante 1$ = 1 à la vente, mais bien sur cela n'as aucun poids dans le bénéfice fait... D'ailleurs tellement peu de poids qu'Apple récidive cette conversion avec son iPad...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bizarrement tu omets la composante 1$ = 1 à la vente, mais bien sur cela n'as aucun poids dans le bénéfice fait... D'ailleurs tellement peu de poids qu'Apple récidive cette conversion avec son iPad...


Tant que les clients achètent et que tu ne notes pas de baisses dans tes ventes, tu continues. Non ?

Ben voilà 

Ils ont tout de même revus le prix pour les produits vendus en très (très) grands volumes comme l'iPod. Peut être dans un ou deux ans si ça se vend très bien, on remarqueras peut être une baisse de prix.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Et l'inverse aussi. Quand ils ont vu que l'Apple TV c'était pas ça, ils ont diminué les prix également&#8230;
La prochaine révision des prix de iPad sera, à mon avis, à la sortie de la V2&#8230;


----------



## GrayStorm (31 Janvier 2010)

Si on pouvait ne pas revenir sur les histoires de prix pour la 79ième fois cette semaine, ça serait pas mal.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Si on pouvait ne pas revenir sur les histoires de prix pour la 79ième fois cette semaine, ça serait pas mal.



Et pourquoi ça Votre Majesté ?


----------



## MacSedik (31 Janvier 2010)

Pour les prix, je rejoins HAL-9000 dans son opinion, mais bon je ne vais pas débattre sur ça. tant que sa se vend ils n'ont pas intérêt à changer les tarifs. Mais juste une précision : Apple enregistre 42%*  (il me semble si je me souviens bien) de son CA aux States, donc comme la plupart des Multinationales gringos, ils n'accordent pas la même importance au marché international, preuve en est : le store iBook ou la location de film sur iTunes Store qui ne sont dispo. pour le moment qu'aux States.


*Selon les annonces du 25/01/2010


----------



## GrayStorm (31 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et pourquoi ça Votre Majesté ?



C'est juste une proposition ... après tout si revenir éternellement sur les mêmes arguments vous amuse ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Vu les informations qu'Apple à laché, ça va rapidement tourner en rond&#8230; que ce soit sur le prix ou sur les fonctionnalités ou sur l'utilisation que tu vas en faire 

@macsedik : Il faut signer des contrats par pays et comme ils vendent plus aux US (et qu'ils y sont implantés !)&#8230;

Ouvrez les yeux


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> C'est juste une proposition ... après tout si revenir éternellement sur les mêmes arguments vous amuse ...



Ça fait partie du jeu ma pauv' Lucette&#8230;
Un produit est toujours rattaché à son prix. Et si en débattre ne te plaît pas vraiment, libre à toi, mais laisse débattre ceux qui veulent en parler&#8230;

Rajoute à ça l'argument du Suédois, et tu auras le compte&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> donc comme la plupart des Multinationales gringos, ils n'accordent pas la même importance au marché international, preuve en est : le store iBook ou la location de film sur iTunes Store qui ne sont dispo. pour le moment qu'aux States.




Je crois plutôt que c'est dû à deux raisons principales :



Commencer aux US permet de faire un test et voir si tout fonctionne bien avant d'attaquer un marché plus large.
Les lois sont différentes suivant les pays et Apple doit s'adapter et faire du cas par cas ce qui prend du temps. De là découlent aussi les accords commerciaux.


----------



## Rez2a (31 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> L'ipad est entre l'iphone et le macbook pro selon steve, et bien ces deux derniers en sont équipés.
> n'importe quel téléphone décent est équipé d'un appareil photo de nos jours.
> Le dernier iphone est capable de capturer des vidéos et de les poster sur you tube en deux ou trois tapes de doigt.
> Sur un ordinateur, l'utilisation est bien sur les conversations vidéos via ichat, skype ou gmail.
> ...



Tu confonds APN et webcam, un APN ne servirait à rien sur l'iPad, de la même façon que tu ne vas pas sortir ton MacBook en pleine rue pour prendre une photo avec l'iSight... par contre c'est adapté à l'iPhone qui se trimballe partout.
Cela dit je trouve aussi qu'une iSight sur l'iPad aurait pu contribuer au décollage de iChat, si ils avaient fait l'effort de l'intégrer à iPhone OS et sous réserve que l'iPad rencontre un gros succès.
Mais bon, c'est peut-être justement parce qu'ils n'ont pas voulu intégrer iChat qu'ils n'ont pas mis de webcam, avouez que parmi tous ceux qui sont mécontents de l'absence de webcam, vous ne seriez pas allés bien loin si ils en avaient mis une et qu'il n'y avait pas de soft pour l'exploiter... déjà que sur les Mac je trouve qu'elle est loin d'être indispensable lorsqu'on n'utilise pas Skype...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

La différence entre l'APN et la webcam c'est surtout un problème software hein 
Suffit de regarder l'APN de l'iPhone 2G qui, grace à Cycorder, peux quand même enregistrer.

Et puis au prix ou ça coute&#8230; ça ne fera pas chuter la marge de beaucoup


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Il faut quand même leur rendre le fait qu'ils l'avaient apparemment prévu&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Et puis au prix ou ça coute&#8230; ça ne fera pas chuter la marge de beaucoup



Vous avez dit marge ? Je reviens dans la discussion alors...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Vous avez dit marge ? Je reviens dans la discussion alors...



C'est étrange que tu utilises un photo du Duc (ou Dude en VO), un des mecs les plus cool qui soit cinématographiquement, alors qu'à lire tes messages dans le forums ou dans les réactions de macgé t'es un vrai boulet. Pas du niveau de Spleen certes, mais on dirait vraiment que ton principal but dans la vie est d'atteindre son niveau de connerie.
Quand des mecs comme Divoli critique Apple et si bien souvent je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux, je trouve que leur point de vue peut se défendre. Tes interventions sont justes pathétiques la plupart du temps.


----------



## Rez2a (31 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> La différence entre l'APN et la webcam c'est surtout un problème software hein
> Suffit de regarder l'APN de l'iPhone 2G qui, grace à Cycorder, peux quand même enregistrer.
> 
> Et puis au prix ou ça coute ça ne fera pas chuter la marge de beaucoup



Non c'est surtout un problème d'emplacement, un APN ça se met au dos, une webcam de face


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui, aussi 
Un pt'it coup de chignole et c'est fait


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2010)

Rez2a a dit:


> Tu confonds APN et webcam, un APN ne servirait à rien sur l'iPad, de la même façon que tu ne vas pas sortir ton MacBook en pleine rue pour prendre une photo avec l'iSight... par contre c'est adapté à l'iPhone qui se trimballe partout.
> Cela dit je trouve aussi qu'une iSight sur l'iPad aurait pu contribuer au décollage de iChat, si ils avaient fait l'effort de l'intégrer à iPhone OS et sous réserve que l'iPad rencontre un gros succès.
> Mais bon, c'est peut-être justement parce qu'ils n'ont pas voulu intégrer iChat qu'ils n'ont pas mis de webcam, avouez que parmi tous ceux qui sont mécontents de l'absence de webcam, vous ne seriez pas allés bien loin si ils en avaient mis une et qu'il n'y avait pas de soft pour l'exploiter... déjà que sur les Mac je trouve qu'elle est loin d'être indispensable lorsqu'on n'utilise pas Skype...


Je te remercie de m'aider à comprendre la vie et faire la différence entre un appareil photo et une caméra vidéo.
Si je pouvait avoir la partie de ton cerveau qui sait cela ça serait fantastique :love: mais juste cette partie hein faut pas déconner non plus hein 

Google n'a pas besoin de logiciel spécifique, ils le font via le navigateur, et la qualité de la vidéo est supérieure à skype.

...et d'après mes informations l'ipad sera équipé de safari.


----------



## Rez2a (31 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je te remercie de m'aider à comprendre la vie et faire la différence entre un appareil photo et une caméra vidéo.
> Si je pouvait avoir la partie de ton cerveau qui sait cela ça serait fantastique :love: mais juste cette partie hein faut pas déconner non plus hein
> 
> Google n'a pas besoin de logiciel spécifique, ils le font via le navigateur, et la qualité de la vidéo est supérieure à skype.
> ...



Quitte à prendre les gens de haut, t'aurais aussi pu expliquer comment tu comptais installer le plug-in "audio and video chat" sur iPhone OS dans ton post.


----------



## pumauer (31 Janvier 2010)

Ouais...L'Ipad...Les choses deviendront plus claires pour tout le monde quand on aura pris conscience de 3 choses : 
1° Premier objectif réussi pour Apple : on en parle.
2° L'Ipad est un ebook, mais un ebook à l'heure d'internet, de l'hypermedia, de l'hypertexte.
Beaucoup de personnes n'ont pas acheté d'ebook simple parce que ça ne fait rien d'autre qu'ebook.
3° L'Ipad est destiné principalement aux personnes qui ne font que des choses basiques : surf, internet, mail, c'est-à-dire à la plupart des gens. Il ne se destine donc pas aux geeks qui ont visiblement du mal à se rendre compte de ce fait : l'Ipad N'EST PAS un vrai ordinateur.

La plupart des critiques contre l'Ipad n'ont donc aucun sens.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Google n'a pas besoin de logiciel spécifique, ils le font via le navigateur, et la qualité de la vidéo est supérieure à skype..



Ouais je me demande comment ils font d'ailleurs Utilisation de flash? Il y a un élément html5 prévu mais la spécification n'en est encore qu'au début.


----------



## clem95 (31 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais...L'Ipad...Les choses deviendront plus claires pour tout le monde quand on aura pris conscience de 3 choses :
> 1° Premier objectif réussi pour Apple : on en parle.
> 2° L'Ipad est un ebook, mais un ebook à l'heure d'internet, de l'hypermedia, de l'hypertexte.
> Beaucoup de personnes n'ont pas acheté d'ebook simple parce que ça ne fait rien d'autre qu'ebook.
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord : c'est un gadget pour le confort, pour une consommation immédiate et sans prise de tête de divers contenus. 
pour les fainéants qui surfent sur le canapé, 
les gens qui veulent pas se prendre la tête deux minutes avec un ordinateur 
etc
le truc c'est que HAL9000 voulait taper du code ou programmer je sais plus quoi dessus...
a l'evidence il fait pas partie du public visé par liPad  ...
(peut être que la slate HP lui conviendra mieux , ou le maxi ipod touch chinois sorti il y a quelque temps...)


----------



## pumauer (31 Janvier 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> Tout a fait d'accord : c'est un gadget pour le confort, pour une consommation immédiate et sans prise de tête de divers contenus.
> pour les fainéants qui surfent sur le canapé,
> les gens qui veulent pas se prendre la tête deux minutes avec un ordinateur
> etc
> ...



C'est sûr...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais...L'Ipad...Les choses deviendront plus claires pour tout le monde quand on aura pris conscience de 3 choses :
> 1° Premier objectif réussi pour Apple : on en parle.
> 2° L'Ipad est un ebook, mais un ebook à l'heure d'internet, de l'hypermedia, de l'hypertexte.
> Beaucoup de personnes n'ont pas acheté d'ebook simple parce que ça ne fait rien d'autre qu'ebook.
> ...



Mais le problème de l'ipad, c'est qu'il n'est pas multitâche, et même avec une utilisation basique c'est très handicapant. Tu es en tchat avec tes amis et on t'envoie un lien ou tu as besoin de faire une recherche sur le net. Impossible puisque l'ipad ne peut faire tourner qu'une application à la fois.


----------



## pumauer (31 Janvier 2010)

Certes...Mais en même temps c'est une V1. Faut pas tout donner dès le départ, quoi. Commerce, commerce!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais le problème de l'ipad, c'est qu'il n'est pas multitâche, et même avec une utilisation basique c'est très handicapant. Tu es en tchat avec tes amis et on t'envoie un lieu ou tu as besoin de faire une recherche sur le net. Impossible puisque l'ipad ne peut faire tourner qu'une application à la fois.



+1 pour le multitâche obligé de passer par le menu à chaque fois ... c'est bon 20 minutes.

Et moi je vois à quoi sa sert d'aller sur internet en ne pouvant même pas aller sur des sites en FLASH ! Aussi handicapant que internet sur le téléphone. ( Oui j'ai plein de site en flash que je consulte régulièrement  )


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> ...oui j'ai plein de site en flash que je consulte régulièrement...



On veut pas de dessin, non merci...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Tu arrêtes avec tes allusions au sexe ?

Ca devient chiant à force .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Je vois même pas le rapport :mouais: j'ai juste des potes qui font des sites en flash .... d'ailleurs même le site de ma banque a une partie en flash et quand je le consulte il vaut mieux que je sois sur mon canapé :d


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu arrêtes avec tes allusions au sexe ?
> 
> Ca devient chiant à force .


Ce n'est pas sale, hein !...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Il parlait à HAL.
Alala, tu prends vraiment tout pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je vois même pas le rapport :mouais: j'ai juste des potes qui font des sites en flash .... d'ailleurs même le site de ma banque a une partie en flash et quand je le consulte il vaut mieux que je sois sur mon canapé :d



Quand on utilise flash il faut toujours prévoir le contenu alternatif en html. C'est donc une erreur des webdesigners, pas d'Apple.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Il faut de la marge (encore la MARGE ! ) pour sortir une V2. Ici, on pourrait estimer qu'une iSight serait une partie de cette "marge".



Merci Pithiviers&#8230; !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci Pithiviers !



Ben pourquoi?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben pourquoi?



Pour ton recadrage précédent !


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce n'est pas sale, hein !...


----------



## clem95 (31 Janvier 2010)

vous énervez pas, soyez cool  
il paraitrait que steve jobs et son équipe de vice présidents est en ce moment même dans l'usine d'assemblage Apple de Shanghai 
Chacun est muni d'une perceuse et ils sont en train de percer les écrans en verre des iPads un a un pour nous faire une belle surprise au mois de mars ...


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Janvier 2010)

Décidément, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi de forum !   :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Décidément, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi de forum !   :affraid:


Oui, surtout au niveau aurtaugraf !...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Janvier 2010)

Et c'est mainatenant que tu t'en apperçois ? Et pourtant c'est pas de la faute du chef Scout qui modère le zinzin


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Janvier 2010)

apple n'avait pas déposé un brevet pour cacher une camera derrière l'écran pour pouvoir regarder les gens dans les yeux ?  

peut-être qu'ils l'ont caché derrière. (rêvons un peu...)


bon, y a des geeks qui ne vont pas aimer que on ne peut pas utiliser xbrench dessus pour comparer leurs iPad. :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Ni 3D Marks !


----------



## TiteLine (31 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais le problème de l'ipad, c'est qu'il n'est pas multitâche, et même avec une utilisation basique c'est très handicapant. Tu es en tchat avec tes amis et on t'envoie un lien ou tu as besoin de faire une recherche sur le net. Impossible puisque l'ipad ne peut faire tourner qu'une application à la fois.




C'est également mon "ressentiment". Je trouve cette tablette vraiment  attrayante mais cette impossibilité (probablement passagère) de lancer plusieurs applications à la fois assez handicapante, voire rédhibitoire (en ce qui concerne l'utilisation que j'envisageais). 
C'est pour la même raison que je n'ai pas pris de PDA il y a quelques mois. 
A l'heure actuelle, je n'en vois pas l'utilité (si ce n'est satisfaire une envie parce que c'est tout de même un bel objet) mais rien ne dit que je ne changerai pas d'avis lorsque mon portable sera en rade ... voire avant.

Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'il ne s'agit que d'un "bébé" qui ne demande qu'à grandir. En outre, les attentes des uns et des autres ne convergent pas toujours.  Je ne me précipiterai pas sur l'iPad à sa sortie mais suivrai son évolution avec intérêt.


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

ça me fais penser, 20minutes.fr a dit que l'iPad était justement fort adapté aux seniors car pas multitâche ^^

J'avoue que l'absence de multitache pourrait gêner sur l'iPad. 

(PS: A quand une mise à jour du correcteur orthographique des Macs pour qu'il connaisse nativement l'iPad?  )


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2010)

Tiens, en 2001 déjà on avait des rumeurs à propos d'un hypothétique appareil à tout faire appelé iPad... Et l'iPod n'existait pas encore.


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Excusez moi je ne peux apparemment pas poster de messages sans qu'ils soient approuvés. Donc je pose ma question ici : que pensez vous de ce comparatif ? C'est une blague ou pas ?

http://9gag.com/photo/17815_full.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Hands-on with the Apple iPad  it does make sense


----------



## naas (1 Février 2010)

Article très interressant. 
Espérons qu'apple aura appris du jailbreak sur iPhone qu'un stockage sur ipad est nécessaire. De la même manière qu'ils ont intègré cycorder et autres dans le 3Gs.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais le problème de l'ipad, c'est qu'il n'est pas multitâche, et même avec une utilisation basique c'est très handicapant. Tu es en tchat avec tes amis et on t'envoie un lien ou tu as besoin de faire une recherche sur le net. Impossible puisque l'ipad ne peut faire tourner qu'une application à la fois.



C'est quand même étonnant de lire cette contre-vérité partout sur ce fil (et son jumeau).
L'iPhone est multitâche (et donc certainement l'iPad, mais je n'ai pas testé...).
Que seuls Mail, Safari et iPod puissent tourner simultanément (et simultanément avec une autre application), c'est du bridage Apple, et donc une autre histoire, qui peut évoluer sur le plan software. Maintenant, c'est vrai, pas de muti-fenêtrage, même pour les 3 applications sus-citées.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h27 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> Pour les prix, je rejoins HAL-9000 dans son opinion, mais bon je ne vais pas débattre sur ça. tant que sa se vend ils n'ont pas intérêt à changer les tarifs.



Ben oui, les marges d'Apple sont depuis longtemps très élevées. Je ne crois pas que cette entreprise s'en cache vraiment.
Les profits records d'Apple pendant la période de crise dont nous serions en train de sortir, et que les Etats Unis ont pris de plein fouet de façon dramatique pour un grand nombre, ne sont pas un hasard.
Je ne comprends pas cette polémique.
Les produits se vendent, effectivement, et plutôt bien, parce qu'ils plaisent et/ou sont utiles. 
Qu'Apple arrive ainsi à sortir du lot, développer son activité, maintenir l'emploi, satisfaire ses actionnaires, je ne vois pas le mal, à qu'on me dise q'Apple est une ONG...
Je doute par ailleurs que le consommateur moyen, dont je suis se dise "Ah, non, la marge est trop forte, j'achète, pas. Je vais plutôt aller chez Castorama, acheter un fer à souder, quelques prises USB et un processeur rue Mongallet, et hop, j'aurai mon Mac pour bien moins cher....". S'il y a un équivalent moins cher, c'est sûr, la réflexion est différente. Mais voilà, pour le moment....


----------



## fredintosh (1 Février 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Maintenant, c'est vrai, pas de muti-fenêtrage, même pour les 3 applications sus-citées.



A mon avis, le multi-fenêtrage à la Mac OS X sera proscrit à tout jamais sur ce genre de surface.
Je parle de fenêtres multiples qui se chevauchent anarchiquement.
Cela va à l'encontre de l'esthétique développée clairement sur les nouvelles Apps, de ne pas enfermer l'affichage dans un "cadre", à part bien sûr le vrai cadre de l'écran.

En revanche, quelque chose pourrait être intéressant.
Il peut être utile par exemple d'avoir côte à côte son agenda et son carnet d'adresses.
On sait que ces 2 apps s'affichent de 2 façons différentes en s'adaptant au sens de la tablette (paysage ou portrait).

On pourrait donc imaginer que sur une tablette :
- mise en mode paysage, on puisse afficher côte à côte 2 applications en mode portrait
- mise en mode portrait, on puisse afficher l'une au-dessus de l'autre 2 applications en mode paysage.

A moins que cette juxtaposition d'affichage ne soit réservée à des écrans d'un format supérieur...


----------



## KaptainKavern (1 Février 2010)

Une question que je me posais, à propos de la vidéoconférence : comme le mode tablette est un peu compliqué pour gérer une bonne largeur de champ, pourquoi ne pas y adjoindre une webcam wifi qui permettrait une plus grande versatilité (grand angle genre petite réunion, etc...) ???

Sur le positionnement : plus j'y pense plus je vois qu'il va devenir un membre de ma famille. Ma femme qui est une anti geek à qui j'explique les limitations du produit me dit qu'il y a que les fondus de technos qui trouvent ce genre de limitations, et que ce qu'on trouve problématique elle en a rien à carrer. Sauf le manque de la prise USB pour récupérer des documents divers et variés.

Pour le reste, never mind the bollocks...

Adopté...


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2010)

naas a dit:


> Article très interressant.
> Espérons qu'apple aura appris du jailbreak sur iPhone qu'un stockage sur ipad est nécessaire. De la même manière qu'ils ont intègré cycorder et autres dans le 3Gs.



Hum ils mettent en général très très longtemps avant d'écouter les gens, tellement ils sont persuadés qu'ils sont géniaux. Il suffit d'écouter Jobs, et le nombre de compliments pour son produit pendant le keynote ! Du nombrilisme pur !


----------



## Elliot_Valentine (1 Février 2010)

Mon avis sur l'Ipad: (en retard le temps de retrouver mes codes  )
- Ca a du être un casse-tête pour Apple de faire cet engin et trouver le bon positionnement et les composants à intégrer pour ne pas marcher sur les pieds des autres produits. Tu mets trop d'options et tu tues le macbook. 
- Un peu déçu qu'il n'y ait pas de ports USB surtout vu la faible capacité de stockage du modèle de base. 
- Très surpris du tarif, 499$ pour du Apple ça reste très peu cher. Après quand on monte en gamme, ça commence à piquer les fesses... surtout que 100$ en plus pour 16go de mémoire flash c'est un peu abusif. 
- Le multitâche aurait pu être intégré quitte à le brider à trois ou quatre applications en même temps. 
- L'écran semble d'excellente qualité. Je préfère mille fois l'écran de mon Iphone à celui de mon netbook Acer. La qualité des écrans des netbooks est une honte. Pour un produit mobile la qualité de l'écran est très importante.
- J'aimerais en savoir plus sur le processeur... Pourquoi A4? Il a 4 coeurs?
- C'est pour moi ce que j'attendais du netbook depuis le début et ce que les netbook actuel ne font pas bien. D'ailleurs si on décompose le mot netbook, on obtient les deux grosses qualités du produit, le net et les livres. Et lire sur l'Iphone est très agréable, parole de quelqu'un qui a lu tout Proust dessus, donc j'imagine que sur l'Ipad le confort sera accru. 
- Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'une option webcam, surtout que c'est un objet qu'on va tenir sur les cuisses, et avoir sa tronche en contre plongée...bof. Et j'ai jamais utilisé une webcam de ma vie...donc si on rogne sur les couts pour une option pas vraiment pertinente, je suis pour.


----------



## fpoil (1 Février 2010)

Concernant les MAJ de l'OS, va-t-on vers deux systèmes :

maj payante pour la version wifi seul
maj gratuite pour la version 3g

Vu l'expérience iphone/ipod touch et les obscures obligations juridiques d'Apple, pourquoi pas ?

Sinon, le combat va être interressant à suivre : tous les candidats et tous les OS (Iphone OS, Androïd et dans une moindre mesure Win 7) vont démarrer sur un pied d'égalité dans les tablettes PC vu les annonces faites par tous les concurrents (MSI (androïd, 500$, juin), Asus (? surement androïd, 500$, pas de date), Norton Adam (androïd, pas de prix, avant juin), ExoPC (win 7,600$, mars) etc...).


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Et que pensez-vous de mon lien ou il est fait une comparaison avec un iPad et un eePC s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2010)

rien, pourquoi ?


----------



## jugnin (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Et que pensez-vous de mon lien ou il est fait une comparaison avec un iPad et un eePC s'il vous plaît ?



ça a l'air de sérieusement te travailler, cette histoire. 

Et ma réponse, c'est "rien". Peut être aurais-tu dû ouvrir un sondage.


----------



## F118I4 (1 Février 2010)

Par rapport aux comparatifs, on (utilisateurs de Mac) peut clairement dire que l' iPad est mieux qu' un Archos 7 Android ou qu' un Archos 9 même si...
Mais si on compare l' iPad à l' HP Slate dans ce cas l' HP Slate est beaucoup mieux (rapport qualité-prix-configuration).

Je mettrais:  Archos 7 Android<Archos 9<iPad<HP Slate
Les utilisateurs inconditionnels de Windows 7 mettrons surement: iPad<Archos 7 Android<Archos 9<HP Slate


----------



## fpoil (1 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Par rapport aux comparatifs, on (utilisateurs de Mac) peut clairement dire que l' iPad est mieux qu' un Archos 7 Android ou qu' un Archos 9 même si...
> Mais si on compare l' iPad à l' HP Slate dans ce cas l' HP Slate est beaucoup mieux (rapport qualité-prix-configuration).
> 
> Je mettrais:  Archos 7 Android<Archos 9<iPad<HP Slate
> Les utilisateurs inconditionnels de Windows 7 mettrons surement: iPad<Archos 7 Android<Archos 9<HP Slate




Celle qui casse vraiment la baraque, en tous cas sur le papier c'est l'Adam de Norton Ink, avec un écran Pixel Qi de 10' (double mode d'utilisation) sous androïd...

Reste à connaître : son vrai prix ? une distribution en Europe ?


----------



## KaptainKavern (1 Février 2010)

Une des "Apps" qui pourrait déchirer serait l'utilisation de l'iPad comme périphérique d'entrée de l'Apple TV (un peu comme l'app Remote) mais en ultra complet (photos, video, etc...) ; on pourrait ainsi avoir une intégration du produit à un grand écran.

Imaginez une seconde le résultat de la scéance "photo" sur le 46" du salon, le tout piloté aux doigts...

Je réitère : pour moi ma seule déception c'est de ne pas avoir vécu la résurrection du Newton, en sus de cet outil multimédia.


----------



## F118I4 (1 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Celle qui casse vraiment la baraque, en tous cas sur le papier c'est l'Adam de Norton Ink, avec un écran Pixel Qi de 10' (double mode d'utilisation) sous androïd...
> 
> Reste à connaître : son vrai prix ? une distribution en Europe ?


Oui je suis d' accord reste le prix.


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Quand vous dites "rien" c'est sérieux ? Parce que je souhaite uniquement des avis sérieux... Je ne sais pas moi, le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de port USB ça ne vous gêne pas !?

Bref le comparatif moi me choque énormément. Tel que le produit a été présenté lors de la keynote c'est super vendeur, mais finalement on se rend compte qu'à l'intérieur il n'y a pas grand chose comparé à ce qui existe déjà sur le marché...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (1 Février 2010)

Bon et alors ?

Tu as déjà ton avis.

Achète un netbook et arrête de venir lire ce que les gens pensent de l'ipad.
Il n'est pas pour toi : ce n'est pas si grave, si ?

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Elliot_Valentine (1 Février 2010)

Non mais les netbooks actuels font beaucoup de choses mais elles le font mal. Je préfère un appareil qui fait peu de choses, et qui les fait bien. Un netbook, c'est multitache mais c'est lent, rien que regarder un divX ça saccade, les écrans sont pourris, l'autonomie si tu mets pas le prix c'est maximum 3/4h. Le netbook reste un ordinateur au rabais.


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Par contre, je n'ai absolument pas d'avis sur la question sinon je ne viendrai pas demander. Merci de ne pas m'agresser.

Je suis d'accord que les netbooks sont plutôt maigrichons niveau performances... S'il faut en plus leur ajouter un antivirus c'est terminé... En ce sens l'OS d'Apple c'est un gros plus.

Par contre, ne pas mettre de port USB c'est tout de même hallucinant... Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi c'est si bien !? J'ai regardé la keynote et je trouve que c'est du pur marketing (parfois assez énervant). Le "gros" plus c'est effectivement les applications et l'autonomie, pour le reste... J'ai du mal à m'en convaincre. Et je dois l'offrir à quelqu'un en juin... Pas facile.


----------



## fpoil (1 Février 2010)

@Elliot_Valentine
T'as jamais utilisé un netbook toi...

"divX ça saccade", "autonomie de 3/4h" : tu enfiles les perles là, non ?

Sinon, on va le rappeler : l'Ipad n'est pas un ordi alors les comparaisons Ipad/netbooks ne vont nous mener très loin (même si le Steve fanfaronne là dessus)

Autant comparer l'Ipad à ses futurs/probables/prototypes concurrents


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai absolument pas d'avis sur la question sinon je ne viendrai pas demander. Merci de ne pas m'agresser.



Moui moui moui



LV_ a dit:


> Tel que le produit a été présenté lors de la keynote c'est super vendeur, mais finalement on se rend compte qu'à l'intérieur il n'y a pas grand chose comparé à ce qui existe déjà sur le marché...



Voila voila voila...


:sleep:


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai absolument pas d'avis sur la question sinon je ne viendrai pas demander. Merci de ne pas m'agresser.
> 
> Je suis d'accord que les netbooks sont plutôt maigrichons niveau performances... S'il faut en plus leur ajouter un antivirus c'est terminé... En ce sens l'OS d'Apple c'est un gros plus.
> 
> Par contre, ne pas mettre de port USB c'est tout de même hallucinant... Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi c'est si bien !? J'ai regardé la keynote et je trouve que c'est du pur marketing (parfois assez énervant). Le "gros" plus c'est effectivement les applications et l'autonomie, pour le reste... J'ai du mal à m'en convaincre. Et je dois l'offrir à quelqu'un en juin... Pas facile.



À qui veut-tu l'acheter et pour quel usage ? À partir de là on pourra peut-être te dire si ce produit peut convenir ou pas car le comparatif que tu proposes ne veux pas dire grand-chose pour moi.


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Donc en fait il ne faut pas comparer un iPad à un netbook ? Je veux bien mais si j'ai bonne mémoire le patron l'a fait... Je pige plus rien sérieusement...

Le iPad est trop beau, il donne envie d'acheter ça c'est clair, mais quand je m'assois et que je réfléchis je me demande juste pourquoi acheter ça si je ne peux même pas y mettre ma clé USB avec mes dernières photos de vacances... 

En fait, je vais poser la question différemment : à qui s'adresse ce produit !? Pour quel usage ?


----------



## rizoto (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Donc en fait il ne faut pas comparer un iPad à un netbook ? Je veux bien mais si j'ai bonne mémoire le patron l'a fait... Je pige plus rien sérieusement...
> 
> Le iPad est trop beau, il donne envie d'acheter ça c'est clair, mais quand je m'assois et que je réfléchis je me demande juste pourquoi acheter ça si je ne peux même pas y mettre ma clé USB avec mes dernières photos de vacances...



Au lieu de transférer des photos sur ta clé puis sur ton ipad. Tu les transfères directement sur l'ipad... 

Ou est le probleme?


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Donc en fait il ne faut pas comparer un iPad à un netbook ? Je veux bien mais si j'ai bonne mémoire le patron l'a fait... Je pige plus rien sérieusement...
> 
> Le iPad est trop beau, il donne envie d'acheter ça c'est clair, mais quand je m'assois et que je réfléchis je me demande juste pourquoi acheter ça si je ne peux même pas y mettre ma clé USB avec mes dernières photos de vacances...



Pour tes dernières photos de vacances pourquoi passer par une clé USB ? Je ne comprends pas, tu prends l'appareil photo avec lequel tu as pris tes photos et tu le branches sur le nouveau joujou d'Apple et c'est tout pourquoi passer par une clé USB ?


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> À qui veut-tu l'acheter et pour quel usage ? À partir de là on pourra peut-être te dire si ce produit peut convenir ou pas car le comparatif que tu proposes ne veux pas dire grand-chose pour moi.



Quelqu'un qui aime Apple mais qui transporte toute sa vie sur clé USB...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Le iPad est trop beau, il donne envie d'acheter ça c'est clair, mais quand je m'assois et que je réfléchis je me demande juste pourquoi acheter ça si je ne peux même pas y mettre ma clé USB avec mes dernières photos de vacances...



 Les photos sont synchronisées sur l'iPad à partir d'iTunes.

Sinon, tu peux télécharger les photos depuis une carte mémoire grâce à un accessoire.



> *iPad Camera Connection Kit*
> 
> The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos  and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import  your photos and videos to iPad using the cameras USB cable. Or you can  use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the  cameras SD card.



http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




LV_ a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui aime Apple mais qui transporte toute sa vie sur clé USB...



T'as intérêt à avoir une sauvegarde


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Pour tes dernières photos de vacances pourquoi passer par une clé USB ? Je ne comprends pas, tu prends l'appareil photo avec lequel tu as pris tes photos et tu le branches sur le nouveau joujou d'Apple et c'est tout pourquoi passer par une clé USB ?



Oui mais les photos transférés sur le iMac il faut bien que je les transfère via quelque chose sur le iPad je crois... Parce qu'en fait la carte mémoire de l'appareil photo est effacée des photos déchargées pour en prendre d'autre... Donc ça m'oblige à acheter d'autres cartes mémoires au lieu d'avoir un simple système de transfert USB ?


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui aime Apple mais qui transporte toute sa vie sur clé USB...



Donc c'est quelqu'un qui a un Mac et qui au lieu de brancher ce nouvel appareil directement sur son Mac pour récupérer toute sa vie il veut passer par une clé USB. Je comprends pas très bien le raisonnement. Car si sa vie est sur USB elle est aussi sur son ordinateur principal !


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Voilà ! C'est ça le soucis ! En fait, s'il restait juste avec son iMac le soucis serait réglé, mais il trimballe sa clé chez sa copine (qui elle a un PC) et chez son fils qui a un MacBook.

Et avec iTunes je peux transférer tout ça alors ? Mais par Internet ça va pas être un peu long de transférer 900 Mo de photos ? Par USB ça va plus vite je crois.

Vraiment dommage qu'ils aient pas ajoutés ne serait-ce qu'un USB, ça aide quoi...


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Oui mais les photos transférés sur le iMac il faut bien que je les transfère via quelque chose sur le iPad je crois... Parce qu'en fait la carte mémoire de l'appareil photo est effacée des photos déchargées pour en prendre d'autre... Donc ça m'oblige à acheter d'autres cartes mémoires au lieu d'avoir un simple système de transfert USB ?



Transfert tes photos sur l'Ipad sans effacer ta carte mémoire et juste derrière tu transfère sur Mac ou alors tu synchronises ensuite le Mac avec l'Ipad. Moi par exemple je me vois bien partir en vacances avec ce nouveau produit prendre des photos et tout réorganiser sur l'ipad et une fois chez moi je synchronise avec mon Mac. Je comprends pas vraiment le problème.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

De toutes manière les photos transférées *par itunes* sont retravaillées (réduction de la résolution) pour ne pas prendre trop de place dans la mémoire de l'appareil. Ce que tu devrais faire c'est demander à avoir un compte sur l'ordi de ton fils et balancer toutes les photos dans iPhoto. Comme ça si tu achètes un iPad tu es paré.


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Oui c'est clair que vu comme ça ça résout le problème, moi aussi je ferai comme toi parce que c'est vraiment plus simple. En plus l'USB c'est pas super sûr enfin bref. Mais alors comment faire pour d'autres documents ? Des PDF etc. ?

Il existe un adaptateur qui me permette de connecter une USB sur le iPad ?


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Voilà ! C'est ça le soucis ! En fait, s'il restait juste avec son iMac le soucis serait réglé, mais il trimballe sa clé chez sa copine (qui elle a un PC) et chez son fils qui a un MacBook.
> 
> Et avec iTunes je peux transférer tout ça alors ? Mais par Internet ça va pas être un peu long de transférer 900 Mo de photos ? Par USB ça va plus vite je crois.
> 
> Vraiment dommage qu'ils aient pas ajoutés ne serait-ce qu'un USB, ça aide quoi...



En fait, je ne vois toujours pas le souci une fois chez lui la personne forcément remet sur son ordinateur tout ce qu'il a récupéré sur sa clé USB donc il n'a plus qu'à synchroniser son ordinateur avec iPad. Le problème existerait si au lieu de se balader avec sa clé USB il veut se balader avec l'Ipad. Mais là dans ton cas cela ne semble pas être cela.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Mais alors comment faire pour d'autres documents ? Des PDF etc. ?



Il existe sur iPhone des applications qui permettent de faire des transferts de fichiers. Elles devraient fonctionner sur iPad.


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Attendez je crois que j'ai pigé, en fait il faut juste considérer le iPad comme un périphérique qui fonctionne obligatoirement avec un ordinateur principal ? Un peu comme le iPhone pour synchroniser tout ce qu'on veut ? C'est ça non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Attendez je crois que j'ai pigé, en fait il faut juste considérer le iPad comme un périphérique qui fonctionne obligatoirement avec un ordinateur principal ? Un peu comme le iPhone pour synchroniser tout ce qu'on veut ? C'est ça non ?



Voilà. 

Enfin tout ce qu'on veut... La place est quand même réduite...


----------



## kelFAI (1 Février 2010)

2-3 réflexions : 

- Nouveau positionnement et usage. Pour moi c'est le produit typique que l'on a chez soit et remplace l'ordinateur portable au moment ou on arrive pour regarder mails + surf.

- Manque évident de la possibilité logicielle d'ouvrir 2-3 applications à la fois. Exemple la possibilité d'écouter mes musiques sur spotify (au lieu de iPod) et de garder ouvert skype pour que mes contacts puissent me passer un coup de fis ou chat pendant que je surf.

- Bon point sur l'option 3g. Je pense dans mon cas que la 3g est totalement inutile sur ce type de produit car on se ballade pas toujours avec trop gros. pour ca j'ai un iPhone qui fait parfaitement son travail. Mais bon de laisser l'option permet de laisser le choix à certain utilisateurs, donc c'est un plus.

- Manque de webcam pour skype.

En clair, je serai acheteur le jour ou l'iPad aura une webcam + le multi tasking. Ce jour la je pense aussi en acheter un deuxième pour mes grands parents qui viennent de se mettre au mini PC mais qui préfèreraient très certainement le confort de l'iPad. Je garde donc espoir d'un iPad v2. 

Voila pour ma petite analyse et contribution.


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Oui c'est clair que vu comme ça ça résout le problème, moi aussi je ferai comme toi parce que c'est vraiment plus simple. En plus l'USB c'est pas super sûr enfin bref. Mais alors comment faire pour d'autres documents ? Des PDF etc. ?
> 
> Il existe un adaptateur qui me permette de connecter une USB sur le iPad ?



Tu peux brancher l'Ipad sur un ordinateur et transférer des fichiers par glisser déposer un peu comme si ton Ipad est une clé USB ça cela marche d'après ce qu'il en ait dit. Si tu te balade avec ton Ipad chez des gens qui ont un ordinateur c'est bon.


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

OK merci alors ! J'ai bien fais de demander !

Vu que son fils à un MacBook, je crois que je vais lui acheter autre chose que le iPad : ça ne lui servirait à rien je pense vu qu'il peut déjà avoir la mobilité.

Le iPad doit être bien pour quelqu'un qui a déjà un iMac mais qui veut avoir la mobilité peinard sur son canapé, et qui n'a pas besoin de la puissance d'un MacBook Ok ! Pigé !


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> OK merci alors ! J'ai bien fais de demander !
> 
> Vu que son fils à un MacBook, je crois que je vais lui acheter autre chose que le iPad : ça ne lui servirait à rien je pense vu qu'il peut déjà avoir la mobilité.
> 
> Le iPad doit être bien pour quelqu'un qui a déjà un iMac mais qui veut avoir la mobilité peinard sur son canapé, et qui n'a pas besoin de la puissance d'un MacBook Ok ! Pigé !



Oui c'est tout à fait ça ! Sinon prend lui un Iphone abonnement inclue


----------



## LV_ (1 Février 2010)

Par contre encore une question (après j'arrête pour ne pas monopoliser la discussion).

Pourquoi le patron a comparé le iPad à un netbook alors ? C'est ça que je pige pas... Et je veux être sûr de pouvoir tout compris pour pouvoir argumenter dans une discussion où les gens critiquent ce produit !


----------



## MacSedik (1 Février 2010)

pour paraphraser Jobs : 
Les Netbooks (cheap laptops) font tous mais le font "mal", en gros, c'est "l'ordi du pauvre". l'iPad propose la meilleure expérience internet, consulter ses mail, regarder ses photos, ou encore jouer et utiliser les apps de l'iPhone... et il est surtout le chainon manquant entre l'iPhone et le Mac"
regarde la keynote vers 8:30 min


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il existe sur iPhone des applications qui permettent de faire des transferts de fichiers. Elles devraient fonctionner sur iPad.


AirSharing à déjà une interface avec des dossiers si l'application est portée sur iPad  :love: !


----------



## MacSedik (1 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> AirSharing à déjà une interface avec des dossiers si l'application est portée sur iPad  :love: !



excellente app AirSharing, sinon MobileMe je pense qu'elle sera aussi mise à jour par Apple lors de la lancé de l'iPad....


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

LV_ a dit:


> Par contre encore une question (après j'arrête pour ne pas monopoliser la discussion).
> 
> Pourquoi le patron a comparé le iPad à un netbook alors ? C'est ça que je pige pas... Et je veux être sûr de pouvoir tout compris pour pouvoir argumenter dans une discussion où les gens critiquent ce produit !



Sans doute d'une part pour mieux vendre son produit et d'autre part car l'iPad permet à peu de choses près de faire ce que fait un netbook. De plus, ceux qui ont ces mini PC pour la plupart ne font que d'aller sur Internet faire ses mails et gérer vite fait sa photothèque et regardez un peu quelques vidéos ce que permet largement l'iPad. Je dirais même que pour les vidéos et la gestion des photos l'iPad est meilleure. Ensuite il faudrait voir ce que permet la suite iWorks, mais je pense que même pour écrire de petits courriers d'iPad est largement suffisant.  Le multitâche  est le gros avantage des mini PC, mais je suis sûr que la mise à jour logiciel va changer cela.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> AirSharing à déjà une interface avec des dossiers si l'application est portée sur iPad  :love: !


Et bien toutes les apps iPhone sont compatibles avec l'iPad, je peux d'ores et déjà t'annocer qu'AirSharing marche sur l'iPad.


----------



## Elliot_Valentine (1 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> @Elliot_Valentine
> T'as jamais utilisé un netbook toi...
> 
> "divX ça saccade", "autonomie de 3/4h" : tu enfiles les perles là, non ?
> ...


J'ai un Acer Aspire One 751, qui est déjà dans le haut du panier des netbooks, les DivX saccadent dessus. Je peux te prendre une photo ou filmer pour que tu remarques les saccades. Tu veux faire du streaming sur Youtube, ça saccade. Pratiquement tous les flux vidéos dans une qualité raisonnable (on parle pas de DivX en 720p), ça saccade. L'écran est extrêmement médiocre. Je suis extrêmement déçu de ce produit. D'ailleurs autres choses, je voulais m'en servir pour faire des petites prises de voix en déplacement, ou travailler des sons sur FLstudio et bien impossible, j'arrive pas à avoir un buffer raisonnable même en Asio. Par contre, pour faire un peu d'internet ça passe... mais l'écran est vraiment trop mauvais. Je demande un minimum de confort dans ce que je demande de faire avec ce type d'appareil, je lui demande pas de faire des merveilles.
Et l'Ipad fait exactement ce à quoi était destiné les premiers netbooks. Et en plus d'après les échos, il le fait bien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et bien toutes les apps iPhone sont compatibles avec l'iPad, je peux d'ores et déjà t'annocer qu'AirSharing marche sur l'iPad.


Ça d'accord, mais la, je parle d'un portage spécifique à l'iPad. C'est à dire avec peut être une barre à droite ou en bas pour avoir les propriétés et/ou contenant des actions (au lieu de maintenir).

Mais, mais&#8230; avec un 'si grand' écran&#8230; on va pouvoir avoir des palettes ? :love: (dommage qu'iWork iPad n'en possède pas )

2Do devrait aussi avoir une version pour iPad


----------



## naas (1 Février 2010)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/141921/le-plus-gros-defaut-de-l-ipad


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, surtout au niveau aurtaugraf !...



C'est bien ce que je dis :  confondre une faute de frappe et une phaute d'aurtaugraf !   


Toujours est-il que le sondage en cours de Mac G est le parfait reflet de ce forum.

J'ai été le 27ème votant. À ce moment-là :

10% avaient répondu comme moi : parfait
10% avaient répondu : autres raisons

À 860 votant c'était devenu 5% dans les deux cas !


----------



## KaptainKavern (1 Février 2010)

Concernant l'interopérabilité du produit (bureautique par exemple) : et si Apple avait prévu une sorte d'extension de iWork.com ? Un iLife.com ? Des applis en "Cloud" ?

Suis je le seul à penser qu'on pourrait renforcer les liens iPad / Apple TV (pour le sofa surfing et l'interaction Big Screen) ?


----------



## fpoil (1 Février 2010)

Elliot_Valentine a dit:


> J'ai un Acer Aspire One 751, qui est déjà dans le haut du panier des netbooks, les DivX saccadent dessus. Je peux te prendre une photo ou filmer pour que tu remarques les saccades. Tu veux faire du streaming sur Youtube, ça saccade. Pratiquement tous les flux vidéos dans une qualité raisonnable (on parle pas de DivX en 720p), ça saccade. L'écran est extrêmement médiocre. Je suis extrêmement déçu de ce produit. D'ailleurs autres choses, je voulais m'en servir pour faire des petites prises de voix en déplacement, ou travailler des sons sur FLstudio et bien impossible, j'arrive pas à avoir un buffer raisonnable même en Asio. Par contre, pour faire un peu d'internet ça passe... mais l'écran est vraiment trop mauvais. Je demande un minimum de confort dans ce que je demande de faire avec ce type d'appareil, je lui demande pas de faire des merveilles.
> Et l'Ipad fait exactement ce à quoi était destiné les premiers netbooks. Et en plus d'après les échos, il le fait bien.



Tu as Un netbook et tu fais une généralité en plus "En même temps le 751 a l'Atom le plus pourri, et le chipset qui est presque pas supporté par Intel" et c'est pas moi qui le dit 

En gros, le poulsbo (c'est son joli nom) est un vrai cauchemar (va voir les maj des drivers sur xp  pour essayer d'améliorer les choses . Sous linux, il n'y aurait que Jolicloud qui arriverait à s'en sortir convenablement) et a été une vraie anarque (mêmes les sites pro pc le disent).

En gros tous les 11.6 sous z machin truc + GMA 500 sont pourris, autant prendre un 10" ou un 12" ion pour le même prix ou moins cher


----------



## naas (1 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uqp8_m5It5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Pas juste !! Lui il en a une avant tout le monde. Merci Apple ! 

J'ai vu cette vidéo à midi !


----------



## soldierlynx (1 Février 2010)

Ca fait un moment que je parcours ce fil et je vois beaucoup de personnes qui ne comprennent le fait de devoir brancher sa tablette à un mac/pc

Finalement le fait que la tablette ne se synchronise qu'avec itunes est une bonne chose pour apple.

Je suppose que la partition de l'ipad doit être en HFS+. Impossible donc de transférer ses films directement du pc à l'ipad.

Il fallait donc trouver un moyen pour qu'une personne n'ayant qu'un pc chez elle puisse ajouter des films et de la musique sur sa tablette. Pour ça, Apple peut s'aider d'Itunes qui est déjà utilisé par tous les utilisateurs d'Ipods et d'Iphone.


----------



## naas (1 Février 2010)

iTunes + lala pour un mobile le version musique et film ou votre bibliothèque sera en fait stockée dans un immense data center et votre bibliothèque se résumera a des droits d'accès et non plus un stockage en local.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

iTunes reste une solution pratique de facilité pour Apple, ni plus ni moins&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> iTunes reste une solution pratique de facilité pour Apple, ni plus ni moins&#8230;


Juste pour Apple hein&#8230; parce que pour l'utilisateur, c'est une plaie.
C'est lent, très lent&#8230; (déjà que pour la musique c'est pas rapide&#8230; mais la syncro iPhone&#8230; OMG&#8230


----------



## shogun HD (1 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Juste pour Apple hein parce que pour l'utilisateur, c'est une plaie.
> C'est lent, très lent (déjà que pour la musique c'est pas rapide mais la syncro iPhone OMG)


 
d'accord avec toi un boulet pour la mise à jour + remettre tous les éléments avec 8Go

alors avec 32 voir 64 Go .................. 

mais je pense que ce sera un bon produit  pour son utitlisation conçu pour les séniors


----------



## Samus (1 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je vois même pas le rapport :mouais: j'ai juste des potes qui font des sites en flash .... d'ailleurs même le site de ma banque a une partie en flash et quand je le consulte il vaut mieux que je sois sur mon canapé :d



C'est quoi ta banque ? y'a pas une application pour elle, dans l'appstore ? Je sais que la société générale en a diffusé une, les autres ne devraient pas tarder et sinon nombreuses sont celles qui ont adaptées leurs sites à l'iphone...


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2010)

hi hi


----------



## Kerala (2 Février 2010)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/201...s-pirates-s-attaquent-aux-fans-de-l-ipad-.php


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/201...s-pirates-s-attaquent-aux-fans-de-l-ipad-.php



Bien fait ! 
Et puis bon il faut bien que tout le monde vive 
Ça calmera peut-être un peu leur consommation impulsive et effrénée.


----------



## naas (2 Février 2010)

Mouais pas nouveau cette méthode qui consiste à coller à l'actualité.


----------



## choumou (2 Février 2010)

L'interface de l'iPad sur un iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Je l'ai mise et j'aime bien .
Ca change des grosses icônes !

Avec une police neutraface , c'est très joli .


----------



## choumou (2 Février 2010)

Peut-être une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Peut-être une bonne nouvelle.



C'est pas très clairement expliqué dans cet article, mais à ce que j'ai pu lire sur différent site, c'est très bien pensé la gestion des fichiers dans l'iPad.


----------



## GrayStorm (2 Février 2010)

Oui là c'est moyennement clair. 
En fait, ça parait simple si tu as 3-4 applis capables de sauver des documents et que tu en as pas beaucoup.
A partir d'une centaine de doc pour une quinzaine d'appli, faut que le système soit vraiment bien pensé pour être transparant.


----------



## Kerala (2 Février 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Oui là c'est moyennement clair.
> En fait, ça parait simple si tu as 3-4 applis capables de sauver des documents et que tu en as pas beaucoup.
> A partir d'une centaine de doc pour une quinzaine d'appli, faut que le système soit vraiment bien pensé pour être transparant.



Je ne vois pas où est le souci cela va marcher comme iPhoto sur Mac. D'ailleurs comme je l'ai dit sur un autre post je pense que l'interface du Mac d'ici quelques années va reprendre celles de l'iPad avec la disparition des dossiers et sous dossier qui ne servent par exemple plus à rien dans la gestion de photos. Les logiciels vont ainsi gérer directement les documents liés. On n'aura plus sur nos écrans bientôt 30 pouces que des icônes de logiciels comme sur l'iPad en un peu plus développé j'en suis persuadé en tout cas là cela serai vraiment une grosse évolution du Mac. L'avantage à part celui de l'ergonomie c'est de ne plus avoir le fouillis avec des dossiers et des documents rangés un peu partout et n'importe comment à s'y perdre. Là par exemple on aurait une icône PhotoShop sur laquelle on ferait un clic pour faire apparaître tous les documents liés à ce logiciel etc. etc.


----------



## GrayStorm (2 Février 2010)

Sur que si l'ordinateur peut faire le boulot de classement à notre place, c'est tout bénéfice.
Mais faut pouvoir distinguer un document d'un autre; avec une photo c'est plutôt facile mais avec un doc ?


----------



## Kerala (2 Février 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Sur que si l'ordinateur peut faire le boulot de classement à notre place, c'est tout bénéfice.
> Mais faut pouvoir distinguer un document d'un autre; avec une photo c'est plutôt facile mais avec un doc ?



Non ce n'est pas très compliqué les extensions dans le nom des fichiers fera que tout ce qui est : doc, rtf, etc. s'ouvre par exemple dans Word ou un autre logiciel qu'on aura prédéfini avant etc. etc.


----------



## GrayStorm (2 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas été très clair je crois 
Je parle de dinstinguer des documents d'un même type (word par exemple) entre eux d'un coup d'oeil. 
Il y a bien le nom du fichier mais c'est pas très "user friendly".


----------



## Mondana (2 Février 2010)

A la suite de cette photo :
 C'est clair qu'il y a une webcam sur l'iPad !

Un problème de dernière minute pour la keynote ?

Il parait évident que l'iPad doit avoir une webcam pour "révolutionner..." le marché.

Apple va nous sortir ça du chapeau avant la commercialisation  (j'espère).

@+
Mondana


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Février 2010)

Mondana a dit:


> A la suite de cette photo :
> C'est clair qu'il y a une webcam sur l'iPad !
> 
> Un problème de dernière minute pour la keynote ?
> ...



J'vois pas ce que ça a de révolutionnaire ?

Un livre ou plutôt une bibliothèque de livres électroniques, ou une bibliothèque électronique de livres,  avec une webcam ? À quoi ça peut bien servir ?

À avoir un iMac en "petit", ou un Macbook dont l'écran ne se déplie pas ?

Transformer l'iPad en caméra vidéo de mauvaise qualité ?

Se "filmer" soi-même comme sur les Mac à iSigth ? 

Faire des photos comme avec avec un iPhone ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Je vois pas en quoi il y a une webcam sur la photo ....


----------



## Lezardosoleil (2 Février 2010)

Sur certaines vidéos des essais que les journalistes ont pu avoir la chance de faire après la présentation de l'iPad, il ya des passages on l'on voit dans le panneau des Réglages, rubrique General, un onglet intitulé "Profiles".

S'agirait-il de profil utilisateurs?
Quelqu'un a t-il des infos sur ce réglage du firmware 3.2?

Pensez-vous qu'il sera possible d'utiliser l'iPhone pour faire du partage internet par bluetooth  via la 3G avec l'iPad, comme on peut le faire actuellement avec un Mac grace a l'option  data specifique chez Orange par exemple ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------




Mondana a dit:


> A la suite de cette photo :
> C'est clair qu'il y a une webcam sur l'iPad !
> 
> Un problème de dernière minute pour la keynote ?
> ...



C'est certainement le capteur de luminosite, tout simplement!!


----------



## naas (2 Février 2010)

Lezardosoleil a dit:


> C'est certainement le capteur de luminosite, tout simplement!!


Cela est en contradiction avec les pièces de rechanges reçues par un réparateur US.


----------



## shogun HD (3 Février 2010)

c'est bien beau tout çà mais  y a pas de flash


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

L'avantage de la webcam est évident ! Il permettra de faire de la visio conférence même si on ne comprend rien à la micro et qu'on ordi est trop compliqué.

Hé oui il y a une partie de la population, qui n'a aucune affinité avec la technologie.


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

http://www.vimeo.com/9150458


----------



## GrayStorm (3 Février 2010)

Ca existe un logiciel de gestion de webcam qui garde le point sur un visage quelque soit l'angle et les mouvements de la webcam ?
Histoire de pas avoir à se poser des questions existantielles comme :
- Où est la caméra ?
- Comment est orientée l'ipad ?
- suis-je bien en face ?


----------



## naas (3 Février 2010)

il suffit d'un objectif sous l'écran en plein milieu, et pas besoin de logiciels.


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Ca existe un logiciel de gestion de webcam qui garde le point sur un visage quelque soit l'angle et les mouvements de la webcam ?
> Histoire de pas avoir à se poser des questions existantielles comme :
> - Où est la caméra ?
> - Comment est orientée l'ipad ?
> - suis-je bien en face ?



Etant donné qu'il y a une fenêtre qui montre ce qui est filmé en plus de l'interlocuteur sous iChat, je ne vois pas ou est le soucis. Par contre pour le point, non.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2010)

Lezardosoleil a dit:


> Sur certaines vidéos des essais que les journalistes ont pu avoir la chance de faire après la présentation de l'iPad, il ya des passages on l'on voit dans le panneau des Réglages, rubrique General, un onglet intitulé "Profiles".
> 
> S'agirait-il de profil utilisateurs?



Ca peut être aussi des profils d'utilisation (y a pas mal de softs qui permettent ça sur les appareils jailbreakés, c'est très pratique) : profil pour la maison (par exemple avec la 3G et la géolocalisation désactivée), pour la nuit (tout désactivé sauf l'Edge), en réunion etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




melaure a dit:


> L'avantage de la webcam est évident ! Il permettra de faire de la visio conférence même si on ne comprend rien à la micro et qu'on ordi est trop compliqué.
> 
> Hé oui il y a une partie de la population, qui n'a aucune affinité avec la technologie.



Ni avec la visio-conférence... 

Et puis :

"En France, on dénombrerait de 300 à 350 000 caméras déclarées, plus 2 à 3 millions qui ne seraient pas déclarées." (Le Monde.fr). Est-ce sérieux d'en rajouter ? :rateau:


----------



## F118I4 (3 Février 2010)

La Webcam est clairement un plus mais cela n' est pas indispensable, perso je l' utilise pas souvent une fois par mois via Skype.

En faite ce que j' attendais de l' iPad c' est surtout les App de Mac OS X façon iPhone du coup je reste sur ma fin avec seulement iWork, iPod, iTunes, iBooks.
Je voulais une sorte d' hybride Mac OS X et iPhone OS ----> iPhone OS X.
En espérant un iChat (même sans la webcam) , iLife etc pour bientôt.


----------



## Frodon (3 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> La Webcam est clairement un plus mais cela n' est pas indispensable, perso je l' utilise pas souvent une fois par mois via Skype.
> 
> En faite ce que j' attendais de l' iPad c' est surtout les App de Mac OS X façon iPhone du coup je reste sur ma fin avec seulement iWork, iPod, iTunes, iBooks.
> Je voulais une sorte d' hybride Mac OS X et iPhone OS ----> iPhone OS X.
> En espérant un iChat (même sans la webcam) , iLife etc pour bientôt.



Ce que tu veux c'est un iPhone OS multitâche et gestionnaire de fichier.

Deux choses sur cela:

- Le multitâche, je pense qu'il viendra un jour où l'autre, du moins de façon au moins limité soit en nombre d'application, soit en quantité de RAM toujours disponible
- Ensuite pour la gestion de fichier, je pense que tu vas être surpris de la solution proposé par Apple. Elle est simple et efficace, plus simple qu'un explorateur de fichier, en limitant au maximum la question de comment ranger ses fichier et de la sauvegarde de ses fichiers, tout en permettant de faire ce qu'on veut avec nos fichiers.

On a encore beaucoup de questions (les développeurs en ont moins cela dit), et quelques déceptions, mais j'ai bon espoir (et dans certain cas même, des bonnes raisons de penser) que la majorité des questions restantes en suspend vont recevoir une réponse satisfaisante, soit immédiatement quand l'iPad sortira, soit, pour le multitâche notamment, lors d'une mise à jour de l'OS.


----------



## KaptainKavern (3 Février 2010)

En termes de filesystem quand tu fois ce que tu peux faire avec AirSharing Pro, c'est déjà étonnant...

Pour le multitâche, ça viendra...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> http://www.vimeo.com/9150458



que dire si ce n'est ....


----------



## Nicosun (3 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> que dire si ce n'est ....



Il pourrait au moins virer son chewing gum :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Juste avant de se coucher. :afraid:

Je vais faire des cauchemars&#8230; 
Pfff 

Même Lokan ne fait pas des trucs pareil&#8230;


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Février 2010)

Moi je m'appelle jean jacques et j'ai décider de faire un podcast YOUPI

Merci en tout de nous préciser que ses spot ont de la lumière jaune :mouais:
Bref il parle pour rien dire et en plus il fait de la pub pour lokan donc déjà qu'il est pas connu mais s'il balance sur lokan ...
En tout cas je partage bien le point de vue de lokan sur l'iPad moi


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Juste avant de se coucher. :afraid:
> 
> Je vais faire des cauchemars&#8230;
> Pfff
> ...



Heureusement qu'il est pas sur MacG.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il est pas sur MacG.



t'en est sur ?  m'en fou de toute façon on est pas sur des forum pour être faux cul hein ?:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2010)

Bennnnn nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2010)

Faux-cul !...


----------



## Bones (3 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> hi hi



Bien vu.
Après avoir rétrécit les composants, on refait le chemin dans l'autre sens.


----------



## naas (4 Février 2010)

Si personne n'est faux cul, nous sommes tous des vrais cul ?
remarque tant que je ne suis pas un peigne cul... :affraid:


----------



## Frodon (4 Février 2010)

Bones a dit:


> Bien vu.
> Après avoir rétrécit les composants, on refait le chemin dans l'autre sens.



Mode sérieux=ON

Pourtant l'iPad est bel et bien le fruit de la MINIATURISATION des composants. Jamais on aurait pu mettre autant de puissance et de fonctionnalité dans un si petit espace à l'époque des premiers ordinateurs personnels par exemple


----------



## naas (4 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> ...Pourtant l'iPad est bel et bien le fruit de la MINIATURISATION des composants. Jamais on aurait pu mettre autant de puissance et de fonctionnalité dans un si petit espace à l'époque des premiers ordinateurs personnels par exemple


La preuve ils ont réduit OSX en iphoneOS.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Mode sérieux=ON
> 
> Pourtant l'iPad est bel et bien le fruit de la MINIATURISATION des composants. Jamais on aurait pu mettre autant de puissance et de fonctionnalité dans un si petit espace à l'époque des premiers ordinateurs personnels par exemple





naas a dit:


> La preuve ils ont réduit OSX en iphoneOS.



C'est comme passer un pull en laine à la machine à laver ça réduit tout (sauf les boutons).


----------



## Frodon (4 Février 2010)

naas a dit:


> La preuve ils ont réduit OSX en iphoneOS.



Rendons à césar ce qui revient à César, iPhone OS est un nom qui a été utilisé pour la première fois par le utilisateurs! Et non Apple. Si nous, utilisateurs, n'avions pas adopté ce nom, certainement que l'iPhone OS s'appellerait toujours OS X, comme lors de la première présentation de l'iPhone.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Rendons à césar ce qui revient à César, iPhone OS est un nom qui a été utilisé pour la première fois par le utilisateurs! Et non Apple. Si nous, utilisateurs, n'avions pas adopté ce nom, certainement que l'iPhone OS s'appellerait toujours OS X, comme lors de la première présentation de l'iPhone.



Tu peux quand même pas dire que "iPhone OS" = OS X c'est quand pas du tout la même chose. je ne me suis pas penché sur le sujet mais je pense aussi que le code de l'OS iPhone et OSX est bien différent (finder, installation ...)
De plus je crois que Apple utilise le terme de iPhone OS, non ?! ou c'est moi qui rêve peut être http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/softwareupdate/  comme tu dis le fait provient sans doute des utilisateur encore que j'en suis pas si sur que toi... De toute façon si Apple prend le terme de iPhone OS c'est pas pour rien ...
De plus pour vraiment différencier les deux on ne trouve aucune analogie de numérotation des version ... :mouais:
Je cours cependant vérifier la présentation de l'iPhone 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h14 ----------

Bon et bien autant pour moi Steves dit bien "iPhone is running mac OS X" mais depuis le temps ils ont bien corrigé pour iPhone OS ce qui est quand même plus correct


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2010)

Pour ces questions d'OS, il faut séparer le coeur du système (UNIX), des bibliothèques et _frameworks_ et enfin de l'interface utilisateur.

Personnellement, je considère que l'on a le même système, avec des interfaces différentes [donc aussi des variantes dans les _frameworks_ mais pas trop importantes].


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Pour ces questions d'OS, il faut séparer le coeur du système (UNIX), des bibliothèques et _frameworks_ et enfin de l'interface utilisateur.
> 
> Personnellement, je considère que l'on a le même système, avec des interfaces différentes [donc aussi des variantes dans les _frameworks_ mais pas trop importantes].



c'est vrai que tu n'a pas tord
c'est d'ailleurs ce qui me plait chez mac le noyau UNIX
que l'on retrouve chez linux et donc on retrouve la puissante commande


----------



## naas (4 Février 2010)

nous avons donc bien un osX réduit, c'est bien pour l'utilisateur ciblé, moins bien pour moi :rateau:


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2010)

naas a dit:


> nous avons donc bien un osX réduit, c'est bien pour l'utilisateur ciblé, moins bien pour moi :rateau:


On peut dire ça, en effet 

C'est une machine UNIX sur laquelle tu _ne peux pas_ être administrateur. Sauf à en _pirater_ le système pour prendre le contrôle. C'est très Apple, tout ça. Je regrette simplement qu'il n'y ait pas un moyen, spécial _geek_ et avec des écrans d'avertissement sur la responsabilité de la chose, qui permette de déverrouiller le système. Pour ceux qui aiment vivre dangereusement. 

---------- Post added at 18h12 ---------- Previous post was at 18h10 ----------

Je poursuivrai en disant que j'imagine que dans ce cas, je me contenterais aisément d'un multi-appli limité, tout en usant à loisir du multi-tâche [avec des daemons bien choisis et paramétrés pour telle ou telle fonction générale].


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

*Free root!!!*

Pour ce qui est de iPhone OS / OS X (et non pas Mac OS X comme le dit splinter), Apple parlait de OS X sur ses bannières lors de la dernière (ou avant dernière) WWDC.
iPhone OS, c'est venu un peu comme iTouch (sauf qu'Apple ne l'a pas repris).

Je trouve ça dommage de donner des noms à chaque système, OS X permettait de tout unifier, de tout placer sous la même banière. De montrer que quelque soit le produit, quelqu'en soit son utilisation, c'était la _même chose_ qui propulsait tout ça.
Parce que dire iPhone OS / iPad OS / iPod OS / Mac OS ça fait beaucoup&#8230; pour un UNIX qui est identique à&#8230; ~±90% ?!

Comme le dit Bompi, un jour il y aura un bouton magique et on aura accès à tout. Ce jour la, il y a aura des outils d'admins, des utilitaires, une ligne de commande&#8230; tout. 
Sur Mac OS, il y a bien le Terminal, mais pour la majorité des personnes, l'utilisation qui en est faite est, je pense, relativement faible (modifier une plist etc.) Apple aurait presque pu l'enlever


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

non pas retirer le terminal c'est bien le dernier truc qui rattache au base UNIX pure concrètement :rateau:


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> non pas retirer le terminal c'est bien le dernier truc qui rattache au base UNIX pure concrètement :rateau:



Oui j'en ai besoin aussi. 

Non un unix sans shell, ce serait idiot ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Et pourtant 40 millions de personnes en ont un dans leurs poches 
Sauf les utilisateurs aillant jailbreaké&#8230; ;)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Et pourtant 40 millions de personnes en ont un dans leurs poches
> Sauf les utilisateurs aillant jailbreaké ;)



j'ai jailbreaké (donc non pour moi)
mais je ne considère pas l'iphone OS comme un véritable os (même si s'en est un) :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (4 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> mais je ne considère pas l'iphone OS comme un véritable os (même si s'en est un)



Excellente cette phrase!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

merci


----------



## Macuserman (4 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> merci



De rien, mais c'était ironique ! 

Cette converse devrait être mise en relation avec le sondage


----------



## Bjeko (4 Février 2010)

Aprés quelques jours de réflexion, mon petit avis sur la question :

Tout d'abord, l'OS, puisqu'on en parle :
L'iPhone OS (qu'il faudrait rebaptiser) est plus adapté au support, à la puissance, et aux fonctions de l'iPad que ne l'aurait été Mac OS. C'était pour moi une évidence dés les 1ères rumeurs...

Ensuite, mon sentiment général sur l'animal : Apple vient tout simplement d'inventer le netbook.

Les Asus EEE & cie n'ont jamais étés que des notebooks compressés en taille et performance, sans être réellement conçus pour leur fonction. On sait ce que ça a donné : ergonomie à chxxx, OS et softs non adaptés, perfs à la traine... Bref un produit qui a déçu la plupart des acheteurs. 

L'iPad, comparé à ces appareils, c'est :

- Dimensions et poids réduits
- Ergonomie parfaite
- Interface intuitive
- Réactivité, fluidité
- Softs dédiés donc optimisés pour le support et la fonction

Comme les smartphones d'avant l'iPhone, les netbooks d'avant l'iPad sont renvoyés à l'âge de bronze.

Pour ce qui est des défauts couramment cités :

- Le multitâche : il sera sans doute au moins partiellement possible par la suite, l'appareil étant plus puissant et ayant des fonctions étendues par rapport à un iPhone.

- La webcam : nul doute qu'elle sera disponible dés la prochaine version.

- Flash : c'est le point qui m'a le plus turlupiné : je ne fais pas partie des anti-flash primaires (sans doute parceque je suis graphiste), et les "carrés bleus" dans les pages web ne m'ont pas fait bon effet... mais en y réfléchissant, sur mon iPhone c'est de plus en plus rare que j'aille sur le net "traditionnel", j'utilise plutôt des apps/sites (dont celui-ci) en version "spécial iPhone", qui se trouvent de plus en plus fréquemment et qui sont beaucoup plus agréables à l'usage. Je pense que Jobs, en faisant le forcing sur Flash, espère avoir au final "son net à lui", avec des sites version iPad... et ça n'est pas impossible que cela se réalise, si l'appareil connait le même succès que son grand/petit frère.

- Le "lien iTunes" : bah, il faut bien qu'Apple fasse son beurre ^^. Plus sérieusement, ça ne m'a jamais gêné sur iPhone et ça a au contraire l'avantage de l'intégration et de la stabilité des apps (car approuvées par Apple). Au niveau du choix, difficile de se sentir limité. Et les prix sont corrects. Donc : no problem pour moi.

Bref, à part ces quelques points gris somme toute pas dramatiques, je suis conquis par l'appareil tel qu'il est, et encore plus par son potentiel qui laisse rêveur, et qui doit déja faire plancher d'ingénieux développeurs. 


Pour répondre à la question de l'autre topic : oui, j'achèterais un iPad.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Février 2010)

Très bon ! 

+1

Mac OS X n'aurait pas été apte à ce job&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mac OS X n'aurait pas été apte à ce job&#8230;





Léopard tourne très bien sur un G4 1.25GHz sans soucis.
Sachant que les infos donne le A4 comme dual core&#8230; suffit qu'il y ai suffisement de RAM et ça fonctionne. La ram, ce sont des puces, ça ne prend pas vraiment de place (cf. le MacBook Air).

Mac OS X serait mieux sur ce type de produit car :
1) il pourrait avoir une interface qui l'on lancerai (dans le même esprit que FrontRow ou les boutons, menus sont plus gros&#8230; juste pour la navigation à distance). Ici, ça serait pareil avec une navigation adaptée au tactile.

2) Apple à implanté la résolution d'indépendance. Quelque remaniements dans l'interface en fonction de l'appareil (grossir certains éléments sur demande par exemple).

3) autant sur l'iPhone il n'y pas trop de place et l'interface devait être minimalisme autant l'iPad c'est la résolution d'un PowerBook 12" (avec une surface légèrement plus petite).

Donc, avec quelques aménagement (l'interface iPhone n'est pas un aménagement, c'est une réorganisation), Apple aurait pu (et j'espère qu'il vont y arriver) à adapter Mac OS X au niveau de l'interface (puisque pour le hard, ça fonctionne ~)

Rien n'empêche de mettre un Rosette-like sur le Mac OS pour faire tourner les applications iPhone. De toute façon, il y aura forcément des applications qui devront être adaptées pour être correctement utilisable.
Pour les autres, il y aurait pu avoir un zoom-to-fit. Tu doubles tap sur ta fenêtre Mac OS (une conversation Adium ou sur l'Application) et celle ci se réjuste à la pleine largeur, adaptant éventuellement un style proche d'une application type iPad&#8230; sans en être une (un peu comme les layouts dans les applications pro).

Bref, sur l'iPhone, je comprends pourquoi il y a du avoir un remaniement de l'interface (la place est comptée) autant sur l'iPad c'est plus grand (pas géant, je l'accorde) mais suffisement pour pouvoir mettre une ou deux fenêtre (en portrait ou paysage).


----------



## Bjeko (5 Février 2010)

A part le fait que je doute qu'Apple eut pu créer un appareil de la puissance d'un Mac, doté d'un écran tactile, dans une miniaturisation extrême, au prix de l'iPad...

C'est avant tout une question de concept : sur ce genre d'appareil le plus est l'ennemi du bien. Mieux vaut se concentrer sur les fonctions essentielles de façon à ce qu'elles soient évidentes, accessibles et fonctionnelles qu'ajouter des possibilités pas forcément utiles qui alourdiraient le système et l'interface.



Macuserman a dit:


> Très bon !
> 
> +1
> 
> Mac OS X n'aurait pas été apte à ce job&#8230;



...et n'a pas été apte à ce Jobs


----------



## Lezardosoleil (5 Février 2010)

Bjeko a dit:


> Aprés quelques jours de réflexion, mon petit avis sur la question :
> 
> Tout d'abord, l'OS, puisqu'on en parle :
> L'iPhone OS (qu'il faudrait rebaptiser) est plus adapté au support, à la puissance, et aux fonctions de l'iPad que ne l'aurait été Mac OS. C'était pour moi une évidence dés les 1ères rumeurs...
> ...




+1
Enfin unjoli  commentaire et un avis objectif, muri et reflechi de quelq'un qui a compris ce qu'est et a quoi va servir l'iPad, et qui a conscience du potentiel de ce nouvelle machine!!
Bravo !!!!


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Février 2010)

Ah ça, perso le seul grief que je rajouterais c'est que, visiblement, il faut un ordi pour l'iPad, qui n'a pas l'autonomie d'un véritable Netbook. Alors même s'il s'agit d'une machine secondaire voir tertiaire, un iPad 100% autonome aurait pu intéresser aussi ceux n'ayant pas d'ordi. (Y a le potentiel pourtant). 

Allez, j'attend la V2.


----------



## Nicosun (5 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah ça, perso le seul grief que je rajouterais c'est que, visiblement, il faut un ordi pour l'iPad, qui n'a pas l'autonomie d'un véritable Netbook. Alors même s'il s'agit d'une machine secondaire voir tertiaire, un iPad 100% autonome aurait pu intéresser aussi ceux n'ayant pas d'ordi. (Y a le potentiel pourtant).
> 
> Allez, j'attend la V2.



C'est vrai que cela semble un soucis, mais il y a aussi un problème au netbook car souvent il se trouve être un appareil secondaire en tout cas pour les personnes que je connais (attention je n'en fait pas une généralité mais juste un exemple)

Du coup ils ont a peu prés tous le même problème par rapport a leur poste de base généralement un gros PC. C'est justement le fait que quand ils prennent un mail sur l'un des supports il ne se trouve pas sur l'autre et cherche souvent un truc qu'en fait ils ont sur le gros PC et non sur le netbook. 
En ce qui me concerne c'est ça qui m'a rebuté dans l'achat d'un netbook je présume qu'une synchronisation entre PC de bureau et un netbook est faisable et est même paramétrable mais ce la ne semble pas évident, du moins pour moi.

L'iPad lui semble être tout le contraire à ce niveau là.

Il me semble qu'il y a 2 questions générales :

1) Si les gens qui en ont un netbook, c'est vraiment leur machine principale, autonome toussa pour bosser ou juste un truc d'appoint ?

2) les personnes qui en ont comme machine principale un nebook, ont 'il un usage plus élaboré que net et mail ?

J'espere qu'Apple s'est posé au minimum ses 2 questions pour sortir l'iPad.


----------



## Frodon (5 Février 2010)

@eseldorm

Ce que tu demande est iPhone OS, car:


 iPhone OS EST Mac OS X avec une interface tactile, ni plus ni moins


 L'interface d'iPhone OS pour iPad est loin d'être minimaliste. Par contre, elle est adapté à un usage tactile, à la différence de l'interface de Mac OS X pour ordinateur à clavier et souris.

C'est bien simple, avec Cocoa Touch pour iPad (qui est bien plus riche que la version iPhone), tu peux faire autant de chose qu'avec Cocoa desktop, la différence est que les composant ont une taille et une ergonomie adapté à un usage tactile, c'est tout. 
Je ne vois pas personnellement de limite en terme d'application faisable avec le Cocoa Touch de l'iPad, toutes les applications existantes dans tous les domaines sont adaptables, avec les mêmes fonctionnalités. La limitation étant là au niveau du hardware qui est moins puissant et ne permettrait probablement pas certaines applications Pro très gourmande de fonctionner de façon fluide et agréable en terme de performances.


 Faire uniquement quelques aménagement n'aurait eu aucun sens, parce que de toute façon seul les éléments "aménagé" aurait été ergonomiquement utilisables confortablement. 

Donc rien ne sert de conserver le reste de l'interface de Mac OS X, autant la remplacer purement et simplement (je parle de l'interface graphique (les boutons & co), pas du moteur d'affichage de celle ci, qui est le même entre Mac OS X classique et iPhone OS, soit Quartz).


 L'iPad utilisant un processeur ARM, meilleure architecture pour les appareils mobiles, bien plus performantes que les ATOM, il n'aurait de toute façon pas été compatible avec la logithèque Mac OS X classique (non compatibilité binaire). Et comme la logithèque classique utilise Cocoa desktop, ca n'aurait pas été très utile, puisque Cocoa desktop n'est pas adapté à un usage tactile d'un point de vue ergonomique.

Car le Rosetta, ca n'aurait pas été pour faire tourner des applications iPhone, la compatibilité binaire étant présente, il suffisait d'inclure les librairies Cocoa Touch iPhone pour les faire tourner, et c'est d'ailleurs ce que fait l'iPad.
Non, Rosetta ca aurait servit aux application Intel, mais là bonjour les perfs, sachant qu'un ARM ca n'est pas du niveau d'un Core 2 Duo et que la traduction implique forcément des pertes de performances encore en plus.
Sans compter que l'intérêt aurait été limité, les interface Cocoa Desktop n'étant pas ergonomiquement viable en utilisation tactile.

De plus, Rosetta ca sert pour les transitions architecturales, l'iPad n'est pas une machine de transition, c'est une toute nouvelle façon d'utiliser un ordinateur. L'informatique tactile quoi. C'est donc une toute nouvelle plateforme.


Bref, pourquoi faire les choses à moitié et seulement aménager un Mac OS X classique prévu pour la souris, sachant que ca n'apporte RIEN DU TOUT d'un point de vu fonctionnel (pas de compatibilité logiciel (processeur ARM), le reste de l'interface graphique est ergonomiquement inutilisable dans ce contexte), alors que Cocoa Touch est justement prévu pour un usage tactile et est loin mais alors très loin d'être minimaliste dans sa version iPad!

Il était donc indispensable que l'OS de l'iPad soit un OS avec une librairie graphique adapté à l'iPad (Cocoa Touch version iPad, qui n'est pas le même que la version iPhone), et INCOMPATIBLE avec les applications Mac OS X classique, car il est indispensable que TOUTES les applications pour l'iPad soit ergonomiquement adapté à un usage tactile au doigt, ce qui n'est pas le cas des application Mac OS X Desktop.

J'aurais été très fortement déçu qu'Apple choisisse la voie qui a valut l'echec des Tablet PC, c'est à dire seulement "amenager" un OS Desktop.
Ca n'a aucun sens, ca n'apporte rien, et c'est ni fait ni à faire.

Comment un aménagement aurait pu être suffisant, sachant que un écran tactile au doigt n'est pas un aménagement vis à vis de la souris, mais bien une toute autre façon de s'interfacer avec un appareil. De ce fait, cela appelle forcément une refonte complète de l'interface graphique logiciel, et non juste un aménagement.
La souris a nécessité de créer une interface spécifique et ne pouvait pas se contenter d'un aménagement (Apple n'a pas "aménagé" l'interface de l'Apple II. Au contraire de Windows 1.0 qui était un aménagement, et qui n'a pas eu de succès du tout), les écran tactiles au doigt nécessite une interface spécifique (et non juste un aménagement).

Après bien sûr que Mac OS X aurait été apte à ce job, la preuve, iPhone OS a été choisit, et iPhone OS EST Mac OS X avec toutes ses qualités, multitâche inclus, même si Apple a décidé de l'interdire aux applications de tierce partie.
En effet, il suffit d'avoir utilisé Mail, Safari et l'application iPod en multitâche, car ce sont les rares applications à supporter le multitâche, pour savoir qu'iPhone OS est parfaitement multitâche et que la limitation de cela au niveau des applis tierces, est un choix délibéré, et non une lacune technique de l'OS.

Si Apple avait "aménagé" seulement Mac OS X, elle aurait fait certainement le même choix, et donc ca aurait ralé autant sur ce point. Tous ceux qui ont au moins une fois essayé le jailbreak savent parfaitement que l'iPhone OS peut faire du multitâche, y compris avec les applications tierces, tout autant que Mac OS X, et ils savent aussi que l'iPhone OS EST Mac OS X (enfin ceux qui ont déjà ouvert un Terminal sur iPhone et exploré un peu l'OS), même structure, même noyau, même capacités. C'est ni plus ni moins que Mac OS X Mobile.

Si Apple n'a pas mis le multitâche tout de suite pour l'iPad, c'est parce qu'à mon sens ils ne souhaitent pas permettre un multitâche sans limites aucunes, et qu'ils réflechissent à une implémentation limité (un truc du genre limité à x applications, ou qui quittera automatiquement l'application la moins utilisée ou la première lancée lorsque le système atteindra un niveau de mémoire disponible critique ou si une application consomme trop de ressource alors qu'elle est en tâche de fond), mais aussi parce qu'il faut travailler sur l'ergonomie de l'interface pour l'adapter à un usage multitâche agréable et adapté au tactile, notamment pour switcher d'une appli à une autres parmi les applis ouverte, sans avoir à repasser par le Springboard.


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Super retour au TOS (Tramiel Operating System système de l'Atari !). Je crois que je vais me chercher un Amiga alors !
> 
> D'ailleurs pourquoi iPhone OS ? Ca devrait être JOS, Jobs Operating System. Pas de limite à la mégalomanie ! :rateau:
> 
> ...


----------



## Frodon (5 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Super retour au TOS (Tramiel Operating System système de l'Atari !). Je crois que je vais me chercher un Amiga alors !
> 
> D'ailleurs pourquoi iPhone OS ? Ca devrait être JOS, Jobs Operating System. Pas de limite à la mégalomanie ! :rateau:



LOL!  Une idée à suggérer à Mr Jobs en effet


----------



## Bjeko (5 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah ça, perso le seul grief que je rajouterais c'est que, visiblement, il faut un ordi pour l'iPad, qui n'a pas l'autonomie d'un véritable Netbook. Alors même s'il s'agit d'une machine secondaire voir tertiaire, un iPad 100% autonome aurait pu intéresser aussi ceux n'ayant pas d'ordi. (Y a le potentiel pourtant).
> 
> Allez, j'attend la V2.



Mais est-on vraiment sur qu'il n'est pas autonome ? Il me semble que contrairement à l'iPhone il ne nécessite pas d'activation via un ordi pour fonctionner. La seule chose dont il est vraiment dépendant, c'est d'une connection wi-fi ou 3G pour y installer ses apps...

C'est en tout cas un point que j'aimerais éclaircir (pour ma tata sans ordi ^^)


----------



## Frodon (5 Février 2010)

Bjeko a dit:


> Mais est-on vraiment sur qu'il n'est pas autonome ? Il me semble que contrairement à l'iPhone il ne nécessite pas d'activation via un ordi pour fonctionner. La seule chose dont il est vraiment dépendant, c'est d'une connection wi-fi ou 3G pour y installer ses apps...
> 
> C'est en tout cas un point que j'aimerais éclaircir (pour ma tata sans ordi ^^)



Tout dépend ta façon de vivre. Si tu as plein de fichiers audio/vidéo ...etc déjà sur ton ordinateur et/ou que tu es un adepte soit du matérialisé (CD, DVD...etc), soit des boutiques en lignes de musique/vidéo/livres concurrentes, soit du piratage, tu vas avoir besoin d'un ordinateur pour pouvoir transférer ce contenu sur l'iPad.

Car étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur optique et que c'est pas demain qu'il y aura un client BitTorrent sur l'AppStore, tu ne pourras ni lire tes CD/DVD, ni télécharger du contenu pirate avec ton iPad (sauf peut être en le jailbreakant pour ce dernier point).

Si par contre cela te convient de récupérer ton contenu audio/vidéo/livres uniquement sur les boutiques d'Apple (iTunes/iBooks), alors effectivement, il est autonome. Car dans ce cas, tu n'as pas besoin de transférer de contenu depuis ton ordinateur, puisque tu peux tout récupérer depuis les boutiques d'Apple (le contenu déjà acheté sur l'iTunes Store n'est pas refacturé (heureusement), donc même celui là tu peux le récupérer depuis l'iTunes Store).

La synchronisation, comme son nom l'indique très bien, sert à synchroniser les deux appareils (ordinateur et iPad), pour que le contenu de ton ordinateur soit transféré à l'iPad, et inversement (lorsque tu achètes directement sur l'iPad, lors d'une synchro, ce que tu as acheté est retransmis à l'ordinateur).

Evidement, peu de gens vont être dans le cas du j'achètes tous sur les boutiques d'Apple et je n'ai rien à transférer depuis un quelconque ordinateur. La plupart d'entre nous avons un ordinateur, et on voudra avoir le contenu mutlimédia de l'ordinateur sur l'iPad.


----------



## Kerala (5 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Tout dépend ta façon de vivre. Si tu as plein de fichiers audio/vidéo ...etc déjà sur ton ordinateur et que tu es un adepte soit du matérialisé (CD, DVD...etc), soit des boutiques en lignes de musique/vidéo/livres concurrentes, soit du piratage, tu vas avoir besoin d'un ordinateur pour pouvoir transférer ce contenu sur l'iPad.
> 
> Car étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur optique et que c'est pas demain qu'il y aura un client BitTorrent sur l'AppStore, tu ne pourras ni lire tes CD/DVD, ni télécharger du contenu pirate avec ton iPad (sauf peut être en le jailbreakant pour ce dernier point).
> 
> Si par contre cela te convient de récupérer ton contenu audio/vidéo/livres uniquement sur les boutiques d'Apple (iTunes/iBooks), alors effectivement, il est autonome.



J'avais écrit cela sur l'autre sujet dédié à cet objet :
Encore une fois, je ne comprends pas en quoi il est obligatoire de synchroniser quoi que ce soit via iTunes. L'adaptateur qui permet de transférer des photos existe, l'adaptateur qui permet de transférer des vidéos existe aussi, un petit gestionnaire de fichiers permettant de transférer des documents directement dans l'application concernée existe. Donc au final, photo vidéo musique et textes peuvent être transférés sans avoir besoin d'iTunes, mais il est vrai il faudra brancher l'Ipad sur un PC ou un Mac pour récupérer tout ça pour instant. Le seul manque ici, c'est une prise USB et cela va peut-être arriver dans la seconde version de l'objet ou alors d'ici la un adaptateur sortira.

et je n'ai pas vraiment eu de réponse satisfaisante à part que pour avoir des applications on doit passer par iTunes. Certes ce qui ne fait pas pour autant que l'objet n'est pas autonome car il peut aller sur iTunes seule. Pour moi c'est un objet autonome mais sans lecteur optique un peu comme le MacBook air.


----------



## Frodon (5 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> J'avais écrit cela sur l'autre sujet dédié à cet objet :
> Encore une fois, je ne comprends pas en quoi il est obligatoire de synchroniser quoi que ce soit via iTunes. L'adaptateur qui permet de transférer des photos existe, l'adaptateur qui permet de transférer des vidéos existe aussi, un petit gestionnaire de fichiers permettant de transférer des documents directement dans l'application concernée existe. Donc au final, photo vidéo musique et textes peuvent être transférés sans avoir besoin d'iTunes, mais il est vrai il faudra brancher l'Ipad sur un PC ou un Mac pour récupérer tout ça pour instant. Le seul manque ici, c'est une prise USB et cela va peut-être arriver dans la seconde version de l'objet ou alors d'ici la un adaptateur sortira.
> 
> et je n'ai pas vraiment eu de réponse satisfaisante à part que pour avoir des applications on doit passer par iTunes. Certes ce qui ne fait pas pour autant que l'objet n'est pas autonome car il peut aller sur iTunes seule. Pour moi c'est un objet autonome mais sans lecteur optique un peu comme le MacBook air.



En effet, en mode autonome, il y a différentes manière d'alimenter l'iPad:

- L'adaptateur SD Card ou USB, qui permet de transférer des vidéos et des photos à partir d'une SD Card ou un appareil photo.
- Les E-Mails ou logiciels de transferts de fichiers en WiFi ou Bluetooth (il en existe déjà un certain nombre pour iPhone, nul doute qu'il en sera de même pour iPad)
- Les magasins Apple directement disponibles sur l'iPad via leur application respective: iTunes Store (application "iTunes"), App Store (application du même non), iBooks Store (application iBooks).

D'autres viendront peut être, notamment avec des adaptateurs sur le connecteur Dock (il serait par exemple envisageable un adaptateur Dock/USB Mass Storage (clé USB, appareil photo), un peu comme celui proposé par Apple, mais ouvert et exploitable par toutes les applis)


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> En effet, en mode autonome, il y a différentes manière d'alimenter l'iPad:
> 
> - L'adaptateur SD Card ou USB, qui permet de transférer des vidéos et des photos à partir d'une SD Card ou un appareil photo.
> - Les E-Mails ou logiciels de transferts de fichiers en WiFi ou Bluetooth (il en existe déjà un certain nombre pour iPhone, nul doute qu'il en sera de même pour iPad)
> ...


Mais quid des solutions de stockages en ligne ???
L'Ipad étant le prototype de la machine à contenu dématérialisé, d'ici quelques années quand les espaces de stockages privés seront généralisés sur Internet, plus besoin d'accéder à une machine pour récupérer musique films etc.
De toutes façons le concept génial, pour moi, c'est : voici une machine avec une certaine technologie, et Steve Jobs nous dit : à vous d'inventer la vie qui va avec. Alors je pense qu'il faut à un moment arrêter de se battre autour des specs techniques et attendre ce qui va tourner dessus (notamment ce qui sera fait par tous les développeurs) je suis sûr qu'il va y avoir de bonnes surprises


----------



## PHILTI (8 Février 2010)

MacEntouziast a dit:


> De toutes façons le concept génial, pour moi, c'est : voici une machine avec une certaine technologie, et Steve Jobs nous dit : à vous d'inventer la vie qui va avec.



Oui, suis d'accord.
Parfois, on développe de nouveaux usages autour d'une techno, et Jobs l'a pigé avec l'iPhone.
Demain, l'iPad peut devenir la tablette multimédia du foyer pour tout piloter ...

Le génie de Jobs, c'est de savoir réfléchir autour des usages.

PH


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah ça, perso le seul grief que je rajouterais c'est que, visiblement, il faut un ordi pour l'iPad, qui n'a pas l'autonomie d'un véritable Netbook. Alors même s'il s'agit d'une machine secondaire voir tertiaire, un iPad 100% autonome aurait pu intéresser aussi ceux n'ayant pas d'ordi. (Y a le potentiel pourtant).
> 
> Allez, j'attend la V2.



Ce n'est plus l'iPad, c'est une nouvelle machine, un nouvel ordinateur, un sous Macbook Air


----------



## F118I4 (8 Février 2010)

L' iPad 3G est clairement une mauvaise affaire en France puisqu' Apple ne souhaite le subventionner qu' avec un abonnement sans engagement et en France les opérateurs ne sont pas prêt pour faire des abonnements sans engagement.

Pour moi ce qu' il manque à cet iPad mais aussi à l' iPhone, iTouch c' est un Todo version Apple, iChat et iLife voilà pour avoir des softs comme cela ou qui s' en rapproche on est obligé de passer par l' Appstore (et en plus de payer des fois) quant tu achètes un blackberry (Out of the box) tu as Blackberry Messenger, Task, Word To Go etc
Je trouve que l' Appstore n' est pas fait pour palier au manque de l' objet mais de proposer une alternative (pro ou pas), d' aller plus loin dans l' expérience.


----------



## Frodon (8 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> L' iPad 3G est clairement une mauvaise affaire en France puisqu' Apple ne souhaite le subventionner qu' avec un abonnement sans engagement et en France les opérateurs ne sont pas prêt pour faire des abonnements sans engagement.



FAUX! Les forfait pour clés 3G+ et options partage pour iPhone sont déjà SANS engagement.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> L' iPad 3G est clairement une mauvaise affaire en France puisqu' Apple ne souhaite le subventionner qu' avec un abonnement sans engagement et en France les opérateurs ne sont pas prêt pour faire des abonnements sans engagement.
> 
> Pour moi ce qu' il manque à cet iPad mais aussi à l' iPhone, iTouch c' est un Todo version Apple, iChat et iLife voilà pour avoir des softs comme cela ou qui s' en rapproche on est obligé de passer par l' Appstore (et en plus de payer des fois) quant tu achètes un blackberry (Out of the box) tu as Blackberry Messenger, Task, Word To Go etc
> Je trouve que l' Appstore n' est pas fait pour palier au manque de l' objet mais de proposer une alternative (pro ou pas), d' aller plus loin dans l' expérience.



Ils se gardent de la marge pour la suite


----------



## F118I4 (8 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> FAUX! Les forfait pour clés 3G+ et options partage pour iPhone sont déjà SANS engagement.


Ouais enfin pour le partage tu as déjà un engagement forfait et pour les clés tu as la possibilité d' utiliser ton matériel (Mac déjà acheté). 
Bah on verra bien si l' iPad 3G est subventionné ce que je doute.

Sinon comme je l' ai déjà dit: "Achetez l' iPad aux USA! (garantie internationale)


----------



## lmmm (8 Février 2010)

c est sur la garantie internationale ?
c est pas europe d un coté et states de l autre ?


----------



## F118I4 (8 Février 2010)

lmmm a dit:


> c est sur la garantie internationale ?
> c est pas europe d un coté et states de l autre ?


Bah non c' est pas comme les zones pour les jeux ou films.
Je suis quasi certain pour la garantie internationale de l' iPad comme l' iTouch vu qu' il est en Wifi ou en 3G désimlocké, l' iPhone n' a pas de garantie internationale à cause du simlocke (opérateur).


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Oui c'est vrai qu'un achat aux USA ne serait pas idiot pour qui y partirait.


----------



## lmmm (8 Février 2010)

si je prends l exemple des camescopes,je sais que la garantie n est plus internationale mais européenne depuis quelque temps deja ...
alors,pour l achat d un ipad,je ne sais pas si cela s applique aussi ou pas ...


----------



## nanquans (8 Février 2010)

Pourra-t-on lire les fichiers pdf sur l'iPad?


----------



## Jellybass (8 Février 2010)

Oui, on pourra, car l'iPhone les lit déjà, via Mail, Safari, FileMagnet, etc...


----------



## naas (9 Février 2010)

Je n'aime pas flash mais en attendant tous les sites de Vente privée sont en flash.


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je n'aime pas flash mais en attendant tous les sites de Vente privée sont en flash.



Des ventes privées ? C'est louche ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

... Comme le flash : c'est louche .

J'espère qu'on en finira vite avec le flash , c'est de la daube.


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> ... Comme le flash : c'est louche .
> 
> J'espère qu'on en finira vite avec le flash , c'est de la daube.



+1 et que vive le HTML5!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je n'aime pas flash mais en attendant tous les sites de Vente privée sont en flash.



vente-privee.com passe très bien sur iPhone/iPod Touch.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> vente-privee.com passe très bien sur iPhone/iPod Touch.


le site du modem passe pas, par contre... sur iPhone/iPod Touch
Peut être par ce que il ya plus de trois utilisateurs sur le site en même temps, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Ça c'est probable. 
Aperture pour iPad, ça serait pas inintéressant je pense.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Février 2010)

Aperture pour iPad :afraid: 

Aperture est gouffre de puissance, avec un macbook c'est vraiment juste alors avec un iPad. :mouais:

L'iPhoto-like qui est dessus suffit largement, l'iPad est bien plus un appareil de consultation que de création.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Ça pourrait être sympa si Apple optimisait la chose. 

Cadeau du jour:
http://www.businessmobile.fr/mobile/actualites/0,3800005740,39712637,00.htm


----------



## Bjeko (10 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Cadeau du jour:
> http://www.businessmobile.fr/mobile/actualites/0,3800005740,39712637,00.htm



>"...Au programme, transfert des fichiers sans fil vers un ordinateur..."

> C'est un point qui m'intéresse, car si pour la partie "Home/loisir" je suis convaincu, j'ai un peu plus de doutes sur l'utilité professionnelle que je pourrais avoir de l'iPad... Le fait de pouvoir charger/envoyer des fichiers vers des ordis, à la façon d'un simple disque dur (mais sans fil) serait un gros plus selon moi.


----------



## F118I4 (10 Février 2010)

Imaginez juste ça:

Dans premier temps, l' iPad sort avec le firmware 3.2 en fin Mars avec un premier prix de 499 euros pour le 16Go Wifi.

Puis deux mois après donc en début Juin annonce du nouvel iPhone et baisse des prix de l' iPad de environ 100 euros (à cause des ventes moyennes ou pas) + sortie de l' OS 4.0 gratuit pour l' iPhone (exclusion de l' iPhone first gen pour le firm 4.0) et payant de 7.99 euros pour l' iTouch et l' iPad.

Comme le souligne beaucoup d' articles à ce propos l' iPhone first gen est sorti en juin et au mois de septembre suivant avec la keynote annonçant les nouveaux iPod et l' iTouch, Apple avait baissé l' iPhone de 200 dollars (à cause des ventes).


----------



## Frodon (10 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> payant de 7.99 euros pour l' iTouch et l' iPad.



Pour l'iPod Touch oui, mais pour l'iPad, je doute très fortement que les mises à jours seront payantes.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Si ils font ça ils ne s'attireront
pas que du bon !


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si ils font ça ils ne s'attireront
> pas que du bon !



Tu oublies l'effet du champ de distorsion de réalité de Steve Jobs


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Oui c'est vrai ! 
Je pense quand même que ce serait un mauvais calcul.


----------



## rizoto (10 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai !
> Je pense quand même que ce serait un mauvais calcul.



pour toi oui, pas pour eux...


----------



## naas (10 Février 2010)

Les Mises a jour étaient payantes pour entre autre des raisons de définition de l'iPod, cette règle à été depuis modifiée les maj n'ont donc plus de raison d'être payantes Dun point de vue Legal.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Pour eux quelque part si. Si les gens en ont marre des MàJ payantes. Bonjour HP...


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2010)

Vous radotez un peu, là ...


----------



## boodou (11 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Vous radotez un peu, là ...



Naaaaan tu crois ? 
(quasi ?)Personne ici ne l'a eu en main et déjà deux sujets fleuves qui tournent en rond


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Naaaaan tu crois ?
> (quasi ?)Personne ici ne l'a eu en main et déjà deux sujets fleuves qui tournent en rond



Et ce n'est pas fini 

Ces deux sujets ont un rôle social tout à fait évident : permettre d'exprimer ses phantasmes en toute quiétude


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Tu veux dire fantasmes ?
Ça peut toujours être intéressant, quitte a ce que ça tourne en rond.


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2010)

Les deux graphies sont acceptées.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Justement.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Les deux graphies sont acceptées.



Enfin ! un connaisseur !


----------



## Fìx (12 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Justement.



La mauvaise fois à toute épreuve!! Trop fort! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (12 Février 2010)

Crois ce qui te permet de mieux dormir. Mais j'ai pas dit que phantasmes n'existait pas. 

Et d'ailleurs on s'en fout. C'est pas vraiment le sujet.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Crois ce qui te permet de mieux dormir. Mais j'ai pas dit que phantasmes n'existait pas.
> 
> Et d'ailleurs on s'en fout. C'est pas vraiment le sujet.



Mais si c'est le sujet. Les deux fils qui traitent de l'iPad ne parlent que des ses insuffisances pour qu'il devienne un véritable ordinateur à part entière, avec son propre créneau, ses propres particularités, toutes les fonctions des iPhone, iPod et iMac et MB (pour la Webcam) dans la même boîte. En bref un nouveau Mac autonome, mais plus petit. On n'a pas encore parlé de DD interne, tant la question est idiote, mais bientôt il sera question de DD externe, et autres périphériques avec la batterie de connecteurs qui va bien.

C'est pas des fantasmes et des phantasmes ça ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Février 2010)

Si tout a fait ! 
Je constate que je ne suis pas seul a penser que les gens veulent un nouveau Mac autonome (comme dit) alors qu'Apple nous a simplement fait une excellente tablette censée être...une tablette. 

Dingue !


----------



## rizoto (12 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si tout a fait !
> Je constate que je ne suis pas seul a penser que les gens veulent un nouveau Mac autonome (comme dit) alors qu'Apple nous a simplement fait une excellente tablette censée être...une tablette.
> 
> Dingue !



des tablettes PC, il y en a deja plein. leur ergonomie est loin d'être optimale. C'est pareil pour OSx

En plus, avoir un nouveau mac autonome tactile, ca veut dire un appareil cher : >1000 euros,  une interface non adaptée au tactile.

reprendre l'iphone OS est la meilleure solution, a condition qu'il la débride un peu. 
Au final, on aura un outil aussi rapide et facile a utiliser qu'une télé ou un livre.


----------



## Fìx (12 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Crois ce qui te permet de mieux dormir. Mais j'ai pas dit que phantasmes n'existait pas.



Oh bah oui.... besoin de ça pour bien dormir, évidemment! :sleep:

Et toi, c'est le "fantasme" ou le "phantasme" de croire toujours avoir raison qui te permet de bien dormir?


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2010)

_Vend iPad nouvelle génération, 200&#8364;, bon état, peu servi, autocollants apple et manuel avec.
Faire proposition par MP. Payement par Mandat cash uniquement. Livraison de l'appareil sous plis discret _


----------



## naas (12 Février 2010)

Sindanarie le Jacques Martin des forums :bebe:


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Pas mal de gens d'ici ont migré sur le sondage&#8230;


----------

